# The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh Part 11



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home ladies

Love and 

Emilyxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

first to post for a change  well i am off work today was going to try and have a long lie but dh always wakes up early, men    

kat how are you and dh feeling today honey? the american football sounds like fun, might come along  take care honey

lorna glad you got some nice plants, no my garden isnt much further on but guy is comming to start it in a couple of weeks, i got the slabs etc ordered though.

hi sharon when are you due again?

yeh donna think we should have that non alcoholic cocktail night soon 

jan i think we should all gang up on the scottish exec, lots of hormonal women after them they wouldnt have a chance  the waiting list and nhs situation sucks.

moira good luck with your scan today, you have to get a bfp, no pressure 

tracey, jo hope you are well.

will speak later good luck girlies,

kirsty xxx
[br]Posted on: 15/06/06, 06:57bye xxxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks Emily

I remember you were the Moderator on Christmas Wishers.

Hope you are well.  

LW  - You and DH should try and get away somewhere have a nice lunch/dinner and a glass of your favourite - have one for me please... 


Sharon OMG!!! you and Tracey are getting so close now to the big day no-one thinks i'm going to go the full way    I'm getting a wee bit scared.       

Lorna/Twiggy  other keen gardeners - my garden has millions of weeds too - I just concentrate on the nice things like pots and baskets DH can do the weeding     this weather has been fab, been out almost everyday.  I couldn't imagine not having a garden - I'd be completely lost   

Best get on, my DH will have me here till my waters break! thank god I only do mornings.  Its our Anniversary today can you believe he hasnt even bought me a card!   men   

Take Care All and have a sunny day!!      Moira good luck with scan.

Luv Yoda XX   

Yes Kat July sounds good and Tracey is right would not be the same without you  - probably need to be fairly early on in July for Sharon and Tracey.  Maybe you guys can suggest some venues possible dates I am happy to book sort names out etc.  Dinner? lunch? or just drinks? indoors? outdoors? Cheers girls


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

jo

happy anniversary to you & dh, how many years ?

its me & dh's anniversary today 4 years, we agreed not to buy anything having to save for tx. nice romantic evening tonight though going to the gym     


better get back to work

donna


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

oh  thanks Donna  same day cool...       Happy Anniversary to you and DH too!! You are 1 yr ahead of me I'm only 4 years.  

Have a lovely romantic time tonight Donna      Spaghetti Bolognese ?? like Lady and the tramp where their lips meet ....    awhhe so romantic    

Joe xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

for Joe and Donna & respective DHs!! Hope you have a fabby day, girls! 

Getting a bit scared (?)  - just feel like I accepted the  but somehow feel fairly empty/numb as well. 

Dh has a lot of stress with the Meadowbank Event, plus he has a problem with his ear (humming noise like a light sabre in it all day) and docs don't know what to do - usual nonsens "Just wait and see what happens over the next 2-3 weeks!" Errr... DH feels like in a torture chamber, and considering that the shower started leaking - AGAIN (after we used the filler gun twice!) he kinda exploded today and got some nice words out ... maybe he just needed that as he felt very helpless during tx?!?! Don't know. 

Have a nagging headache again ... wonder if that's just my body's way to say something didn't work out or if it's the missing Progesterone? 

Not sure what I am doing today but may tackle the front garden - needs some weeding!!

Speak soon. 
Kat


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Happy Anniversary to Yoda and Ozzie and their DH's of course.
Little Wolf, I felt empty after my BFN. The other thing I found hard to deal with was that once you get the phonecall there is no contact with the hospital. You get so used to going every few days and suddenly there is nothing. They seem to have cut back the waiting time a little, which is good. I know that 6 months seems a long way off, but it is good to let your body recover and prepare for what you do next. Sorry, I know this probably isn't helpful and I find the waiting the worst bit. 
I was up at the hospital for my scan and the cyst is still there. I have to go in tomorrow morning to get it drained and then I will start on the stimms. has anyone else had similar problems? I'm not too worried about it because the nurse (Laura, not met her before, but very nice) said it was straightforward enough. In saying that though, you just wish that things could be a bit more normal. We all have a hard enough time as it is and could do without all the little extras.
Thanks for all the good wishes. I will do my best to get an IVF BFP for our group. As you all know, one minute your are up, the next is feeling like it won't ever happen. I feel better prepared this time, but only time will tell.
Hi to everyone.
Take care my lovelies.
xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

joe

i changed it, i actually got married in 2002 (4 years) it just feels like 5    
we had spag boll yesterday, it'll be something interesting like fish finger & chips today .

moira i had to get a cyst drained before tx before, it gives you an insight to what egg collection will be like, it was a breeze & i didn't feel anything after it. good luck for tomorrow.

kat it hard to know what to think or feel, just let your emotions get on with it. your such i bubbly person it might take more than 1 little bfn to get you down. just start looking forward to the next tx & a bfp.

better go get dinner

speak later

ozzie


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Donna - so must have been same day then        the monkies are the DH's   

I'll be having a pizza tonight yummy as been cleaning the house like a mad woman knacked now!!  We went out to Edinburgh for a romantic meal on Tuesday as we were child free it was very nice..

Enjoy your fish and chips - yummy too !!

LW - Hope the head clears soon.  My DH has the noisey ear thing too - he says its a right pain in the but.  Dont think there is anything for it either.  Hope you have fun at the American Football when it comes round.  Sounds good fun  as Donna says have fun let your hair down till next tx enjoy the 
Take Care

Best go busy busy busy

XX

Moira Glad things went well todayxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,

joe- happy anniversary . Typical DH's not to buy cards-has he made up for it tonight.You want to tell him your maternity leave requirements now 

donna- happy anniversary to you too. must have been the night for spag bol last night we had it too! 

moira- sorry you have to have the cyst drained-i'm sure it will be ok but I know what you mean - tx is hard enough without all the other things that pop up and have to be dealt with. I had a cyst for 2 mths before they let me start down reg which disappeared eventually and was quite worrying. Draining it now will mean theres lots of room for egg collection so thats good.Good luck 

kirsty-don't know how you cope with 12.5 hrs at work.Another sleep down till scan 

kat- have pm'd you hon.we're here for you. I've heard of some device thing you can put in your ear that emits a low frequency of sound that fools the brain into thinking it can't hear the tinnitus.Sort of cancels out....hopedh's clears up.Men find emotions a bit difficult to express ( don;t we all)so the odd outburst is to be expected I suppose.Wish they could do it elsewhere with someone else though 

Been really down today-just can't shake it.Need a project to keep me occupied....
lorna xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi guys

joe, donna happy anniversary, we are 5 years in september, hope you have a nice romantic evening.

kat hope the headache clears honey, hope dh ear not bothering him to much, lornas suggestions sounds like its worth looking into?

lorna will need to think of a wee project for you 

it must have been a night for spag bol last night as we had it too, freaky (i made mine with turkey mince though as dont eat mammals)  

moira sorry you have to get cycst drained honey hope it all goes well and you can start the stims.

jan you still busy at work honey? any joy with eri?

jane where are you?

tracey, sharon hope you and bumps are well, not long now 

kirsty xxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi everyone,
sorry didn't get around to replying the other night as i got caught up in decorating the nursery, it's all finished now and all the baby clothes have been washed ironed and put away. DH and i got really tearful as we put the last piece in, a teddy bear that DH bought. Can't believe this is actually happening after 4 years of trying. I feel so happy and honoured and blessed    I also feel so guilty that it has worked for us and not for others on this board who have had a much harder time of it than myself which is another reason why i haven't posted so much recently. i do so want all of us to have a happy ending    

oh crikey, I'm setting myself off crying again!! hormones have a lot to answer for! 

Joe , Donna hope you had fab anniversaries, DH and i will have been married 9 years this year, the time has flown by so quickly, i could never have imagined myself being married to anyone so long when i was 20 or so! 

Kat- how are you honey? the American football day sounds interesting, and it's probably good that DH has something else to think about and put his energy into. you're right,  i think you need to focus on something you have control over to help get over the -ve. i would seriously consider leaving your job too, the only reason i stayed in mine so long was because i was trying to get pregnant and didn't want the added stress and the lack of maternity leave if i moved on. my job was great at first but not terribly stimulating. sports therapy sounds great , do you know anyone else who does it that you could talk to about setting up a business? hope the headaches clear up soon. 

kirsty- hey there mummy to be! how is the morning sickness? hope you had a nice relaxing day off yesterday. my first week of maternity leave has been so busy so today i am sitting on the sofa watching desperate housewives to make up for it! you remember to take time out for yourself now and don't go rushing around too much.

Donna- how was your romantic evening at the gym? 

Joe- how awful that DH didn't get you a card! i hope you made him feel suitably guilty  still, you got a nice evening out on Tuesday. looks like you won't be sitting in your lovely garden today then, with all the rain  DH and ds are going camping tonight , i hope it gets better for them. how is the wee bump doing? are you still going to the meet on the 25th? i had forgotten about it until you mentioned it recently. i haven't been n that thread and now feel like an impostor if i go along! 

Sharon- hi honey, did you go swimming on Tuesday? it was ds's birthday that day so we took him out for dinner instead but i though of you all at 7:50 doing you pram thing with the noodles!  

Moira- hope everything went OK today with your cyst and you are all set for your first stim injection, how exciting, i hope you can bring our stats up a bit with a nice bfp!

hi to everyone else, Lorna Jan   Jan not long now until you Get a bit if a rest from your class, ds only has two weeks to go but i know different areas break up at different times, when do you finish?

Tracey. xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey girls

tracey i am ok thanks, i was sick again this morning though, after feeling a wee bit better last night. Should be all day feeling sickness not morning sickness but i am quite happy as long as it means everythings ok. Oh thats lovely about the nursery honey, you deserve it have waited a long time for this. Is cam getting jealous? have a nice relaxing time now.

hi to all you other lovely ladies,

better get on with some work as am leaving at 3 today,

kirsty xxx


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi ladies,
Just a quickie cos I am feeling a bit sleepy after the procedure this morning. Dr Rodgers drained the cyst and she said everything was fine and it was absolutely nothing to be concerned about. What a relief, but I have to wait until next Thursday to start the stimms. it would have been today, but Dr Thong said to wait. I know a week isn't too long, but I was all geared up to get going. I was completely out of it this time and it was fab. When I had EC done last time, I was very sleepy, but I was still aware of what was going on, but this time I was completely knocked out. 
Anyway, love to you all, will post over the weekedn.
Take care  
Love Moira x
PS. Camsmum, don't feel guilty about posting, you have been through a lot too. x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Moira,

glad your cyst is drained and you're up for stimming next week. Don't worry, time will fly and before you know it you have your scan and start stimming!! I hope you'll get the Puregon pen, it's much easier!! 

Tracey, don't worry - we'll all stick together here .. it's just the "no-names" preggies and NEDS who are pregnant or have a baby that get us up in a rage (like that girl from Armadale (?) - had the "joy" to read the bit about her child in the Metro today!!!).

Ladies, if you're like me and happy to hand off old stuff/receive free stuff have a look at

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/FreecycleEdinburgh/messages (very good for our preggy ladies if you still need stuff).

Speak later.
Kat


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi guys

GGGGGGGRRRRR!!!! Had to come and rant to someone. I know its really irrational and ungrateful of me but this bugs me so much. DH told me that FIL was round putting shelfs up in a cupboard for us (lazy of us not to do it ourselves I know but he is a joiner). Anyway I noticed that the breakfast dishes had been done and as DH is out for the night it wasnt him and there is no way my FIL would have even noticed they were there never mind done them. So I know that my MIL came round with FIL, the futher I go round the house I notice she has also cleaned the bathroom too and the bath mats are missing, they are out on the line along with more washing and this bugs me the most because it means she went into our bedroom to get the washing. I cant stand that she thinks its ok to come round to the house when we are not here, the key is meant for emergencies and never mind that she thought it was ok to go into our bedroom!!!!!!!!!!!        To me someones bedroom is not a place you go without invitation and certainly not when they are not there! And now I have wet bathmats and cold bathroom floor what good is that when you have to get up to pee 5 times a night ggggggggggrrrrrrr! Ok maybe it is partly hormones talking here but it has always bugged me when she does this.

Ok deep breath  aaaahhh thats better!

Moira glad your ok for stimming next week Dr Thong knows his stuff so he'll be making sure your giving it the best possible chance. I agree with Kat the purgeon pen is so much easier, less faffing about measuring and stuff.

Jo and Donna   . We dont to pressies either. We will have been married 6 years in September too - Kirsty what date? ours is 30th.

Tracey I did go swimming and there was pushing the prams with the noodles   Its the only night I get a good sleep so I dont like to miss it. You are ahead of us with the nursery. Ours is painted just waiting on the carpet coming next week and then the furniture needs to go in (once we buy it!) How is your boy about the baby? My friend has a 5 week old and 4 yr old and the 4 year old has really been testing them recently.

Kat I was reading about that 12 yr old too it really annoyed me. But aparently her and her baby will be going into care when they get out of hospital. There is no way a 12 yr old can bring up a baby. I hope that some really lovely couple get to adopt the baby. Hows your head? Decided what to do about your job?

Lorna have you thought about doing a class? I started spanish classes just before tx on the recommendation of the counsellor. She suggested doing something else at the same time as ttc/tx would make me feel like I hadnt put my whole life on hold and if it hadnt worked I would have still achieved something. It worked having something else to think about during tx took my mind off it a wee bit well 2 hours a week.

7 weeks to go for me    6th August is my due date. So July is definately better than August for a meeting for me.  

Like Tracey I feel guilty posting when it worked for us, some of you girls have been through so much. I feel guilty coming to the meetings too because I know what its like to be around pregnant ladies when thats what you want so much yourself. 

DH is out for the night so Im off to curl up with my galaxy and girly dvd. DH claims this is his last night out before our wee bear gets here, but I've no doubt he'll be stocking up on magners when we go shopping.

Shaz
xx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi again! dh and ds are camping tonight so i have the house to myself, hooray! 

sharon- omg your mil sounds like she needs a bit of a talking to from your dh, imagine going through all your dirty washing!    i used to have a problem with my mil when we first got married she would just come in through the back door without knocking when we weren't expecting her. one time she did this and i was just wearing a short t shirt as we had been having a 'lie in'   that morning and i was getting some water from the kitchen. she didnt even bat an eyelid, i was utterly furious! 

she still walks in without knocking sometimes and it really gets to me but she no longer holds a spare key to the house. oooooo they do my head in sometimes  

kat/moira thanks for the nice words  
moira- sorry you cant stat stims before thursday but i'm glad all went well with the cyst.

i havent read about the girl from armadale, pregnant at 12 omg how awful.


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Tracey - yeah, it was all over the news in May!! She was 11, went out with a couple of kids to Edinburgh, got drunk (!!), took some drugs (!!!!) and then slept with a 15 year old. I had a big  (doesn't want me the use the "female dog" word here...) about that with my friend today, I mean ... 11 Go and play with your BARBIE DOLLS!!! Wasn't remotely interested in boys until 16/17!!!  Don't know what is going on with the kids nowadays. If you have girls, lock them away until they're 17!!! 

Apparently she gave birth to a 6lbs something which stopped breathing and went all blue in the face shortly after the birth. They suspect something with the baby's lungs ... errr.. YEAH! If the mother was smoking 20 (?) a day no wonder?!??!?!

Aaarrrgh.. that works me up totally again!!   I think both girl and baby are to go to the aunt as the girl's parents are under investigation? 

Just to give you the full picture ... the "granny" is 35!!!! That's 3 years older than me.... 

    Enough of the goss. 

Everyone, have a nice weekend!
Kat


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

And and that would make the granny 2 years YOUNGER than me !!!! And those two stories recently about kids ending up drinking methedone left lying around . . . ! More on Sunday, with personals (I'm a _bad_ poster !) - off to bed now, just checking in on you all. In from staff night out, hen day with 2 pg ladies and a new mum tomorrow - all of whom are at least 7 years younger than me ! Think of me .
Love, Jan xx [walks off in disgust . . . ]


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Sharon

Enjoy your girlie night in sounds fun. Galaxy sounds nice not had one in ages you've got me craving one now. Sorry about your MIL   I'd be very annoyed as well ..she probably though she was helping out ...bless!   We've not even started nursery yet cant decide on anything dont want to start too early and change yet again.  It was initially done when we first moved it was beautiful all baby stuff, anyway gradually became a spare room for my laundry now needs revamp all the original stuff needs to go (we didnt think it would take us so long   for me to become preg)  Hope fully can get it just right this time. 

Armadale girl -Its probably how the girl was brought up - I blame the parents to be honest, shes hardly had any time as a child herself goodness only knows what shes been through, poor soul.    It is difficult for us with IF to accept also the mothers who abandon babies - heartbreaking.  

Camsmum- what colours did you decide on then for the nursery? Think we are going for yellow - again!   So cheery and sunny    I love yellow.  Cream is nice too though DH preferred yellow.  I m still going to the Scottish Meet Up on 25th cant resist the Pizza  looking forward to meeting even more FF    and sharing our stories think there are some dhs coming along and bambinos.  Enjoying your maternity leave have a lovely time relaxing organising for when baby arrives. 

Lorna  - what you been up to hon?  Decided on any projects yet? Sharons suggestion is good on the Spanish classes ,you do Yoga aswell? 

Kirsty - How is the sickness ??    Its usually people asking me   makes a change.  Im so with you with it though - horrendous!!  Hope you dont have it right the way through like me   

kat - What you doing at weekend any A Football?? how are the weeds you can come and do mine    I've been house sitting for MIL/FIL watering baskets etc been caring more for her house than my own!!, not been going through the dirty washing though  

Hey Jan - how are you   looking forward to end June?  Hen night ?? but you are home so early??      Anyway hope you had fun



Hello to all you other ladies 

Love YodaXX


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

morning girlies,

joe am feeling a bit better this morning but was sick yesterday a pretty much felt sick until after i left work, maybe its work sickness  yellow sounds nice for the nursery, i think i am still comming on 25th but if scan goes horribly wrong on tuesday i will see how i feel, sill feeling very nervous about it. Aparently bad sickness means its a boy?? anyone else heard this? was right for you joe.

hi jan will think of you tomorrow with preg ladies at hen night, try and enjoy it honey, we all know how hard it is  speak soon. I heard they were going to start putting contaceptive in the methadone which i think is a great idea, may help stop junkies having kids in the first place (well we can but hope).

hi kat i think i blame the parents mostly aswell, imagine letting an 11 year old out on a night out drinking etc thats asking for trouble. Lets hope they get nice foster parents who straightens out the 12 year old and brings up the baby properly.

hi tracey how are you honey?

sharon thats so annoying but your mil probably thought she was doing you a favour. No family members have a key to my house apart from when i am on holiday, as my mum would probably do the same, dont think my mil would dare to  get dh to have a quite word with her. Our anniversary is the 1st september and is 5 years this year, we were on honeymoon in america when september 11th happened, was not nice . We should def make another meet for july then before all you preg ladies burst  not long now honey, how are you feeling about it?

moira glad you got the cycst drained honey, dr rogers is nice i have had her quite alot. So what day are you to start stimms? i am sure it will go very quickly, good luck.

ok better go not even dressed yet and got to visit my gran and tidy up before my friends come round at 1pm.

have a nice weekend,

kirsty xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Twiggy  

Glad the sickness not too bad today, mine is always worse when I am rushing around for work tidying up in the mornings etc.  I did a poll on the sickness a few months ago the outcome was - you just dont know, I was convinced I was having a girl my Mum had really bad sickness with girls but nothing with boys, they say you are like your Mum - well I wasnt unless they have the sex wrong.     I've been buying lots of baby dungarees for boys, we are going for a jungle type theme for the room, so hope it is, otherwise she'll look like a little tom boy and look like a little baby monkey in her jungle   pretty sure it is a boy for me saw quite alot on the scan if you know what I mean lady said he was alittle rascal jumping around etc giving her a hard time for working out measurements checking organs etc. - he was covering his privates at first but finally gave up !! I should see again next Saturday - have another scan then - cant wait!!!    You never know Kirsty you may well have one of each, you'll be delighted when you see that heart/s pumping away.  I can see you with a little girl as long as he/she is healthy it doesnt matter.  I'm totally outnumbered now will be living in a house with... wait for it 4 boys !!!!     DH says he can see another Posh Spice coming on............       

Kirsty - You'll soon be sorting your room out, building a play area for the baby/ies in your garden  

Glad you and Tracey are coming to the Pizza Express wish all of you were coming its the 25th at 1 oclock McArthur Glen if anyone else fancies they say the more the merrier.  I dont know any of the girls either spoke briefly on the thread - I guess we are all in the same boat.   

Looking forward to seeing everyone in July any ideas yet??   
  

Have a nice weekend everyone 

Speak Soon

Love Joe XX


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Just a quickie! Meant to say before . . . Tracey - in the nicest way possible, when it comes to pg ladies you lot on here don't really count . My non-IF pg friends generally have absolutely no clue what their baby-talk does to me and have very little understanding of my situation. You lot on here, on the other hand, have been through all sorts of stuff before getting your - _very_ well deserved - BFP. And your BFPs can give us hope that it might be us one day. AND, instead of swanning off to be in an exclusive pg club, you stay here and support the rest of us through our tx! So no reason to feel guilty there that I can see ! Plus, I know from my mc friends that they never feel _totally_ at home in the company of pg girls who have just got pg and stayed pg easily. I don't know about you pg girls on here, but my pg mc friends still feel that they need the company of other women who have been through what they've been through.
July sounds like a good idea - though a meet-up complete with babies later in the year would be lovely too  ! 
Take care,
Love
Jan xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Morning girls

Cant get DH out of bed this morning, and he claims he doesnt get hangovers but I know better! Thing is I want to go for a shower but since my MIL decided to clean the bathroom she has left the shower head in the bath and I cant reach to put it back ggggrrrrr   

Jan that is true about those who had it easy. I have a group of friends,  one who got pg after 3 months, one who had 2 years of ttc and lots if IF investigation and an other who had 3 years, 4 mc before she got her dream and I do feel totally different around the friend who only took 3 months, I've tried to explain but she has no idea what the rest of us went through.

Jo house of boys sounds like my family. I have 3 brothers so my mum will know just how you feel. For that reason I think she hopes its a girl. Mum said she was sick whole 9 months with one of my brothers and not with me so I think its random.

Kirsty is it this week your scan?  Soooo excited for you you'll be so chuffed when you see the little blob(s) beating away.

Ok must give DH another kick because we need to go get fathers day pressies.

Jane

xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

sharon yes sacn is on tuesday am so nervous, scared, excited etc just so terrified all is not well so hopefully if all is looking good then i can relax a bit, fingers crossed. Get dh up and make him sort the shower for you . **** have to go get fil fathers day card, thanks for reminder  ( i sent my dad one a while ago as he is in france).

thanks jan how are you feeling? any news from the hospital? would be nice to meet up with you all soon.

joe i love the jungle theme have always wanted that as did some research in the rainforest at uni and this kid is going to grow up loving all animals, wouldnt have it any other way if i have a babb  i have loads of soft toys which i got free when bought loads of christmas pressies in boots which would fit in really nicely but trying not to think that far ahead and jinx things, just take it one day at a time until tuesday, feeling quite sick again this morning but not actually been sick since friday. 4 boys you will have it tough but will be lovely 

how many scans did you preg girls get, is it just one at 12 weeks?

i just had to lie to my mum on the phone again, she knows i have been feeling sick but she doesnt know i am pregnant, she is concerned and wants me to go to drs tomorrow  i just said i would see what hosp says on tuesday, they said they would call tuesday night to see how i got on so not sure what i will say then  anyway want to see if everything is ok before i tell anyone and also dont really want to tell them on the phone. If i can keep quiet until they get back could tell parents/ inlaws then as all going well will be 9 weeks by then and wait until after 12 weeks to tell the rest of family and friends, is so hard not telling people, but just taking 1 day at a time until tuesday. 

oh forgot to say got home on friday and was a letter from gp saying that they are not going to pay for ivf drugs, hopefully wont need them anyway but isnt fair that some people get it and others dont as i know for a fact my brothers friend got it a couple of months ago  

ok better go have been so lasy today have to get somethin done before dh gets back as he thinks he is finishing early today.

hope you are all having a good weekend,

kirsty xxxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

I survived the hen do. There were 2 pg ladies, a mother of a 6 month old and a mother of a 4 month old AND the 4 month old herself for some of it. And we went to one of these pottery painting places for the first bit where there were lots of ladies with their kids (including an almost newborn behind me) painting things as Father's Day presents. So there was a LOT of baby-talk. But I coped and I even managed to chat away about baby stuff - they were a really nice bunch of girls, so that helped. Had a good chat with a girl there who was possibly as anxious about the whole hen-day as me, since she's fairly newly single and really wants to get married, so I felt some fellow-feeling for her. It was a pretty good day in the end  .

Feeling really sad for dh today tho' - not only have I failed to make him a dad, but he doesn't have his own dad either. His dad had Parkinsons - dx when dh was 4 and died when he was 21 and really disabled throughout. Makes even more upset about the mcs/infertility because I hoped that having his own kids would make up for that a bit  . We're going to nip round to my folks tonight to give my dad his card and present - luckily dh and he get on really well. Makes me feel very lucky to have my dad.

Anyway, on to cheerier things. Hope you're all enjoying the heat  - tho' it must be hard going for you pg ladies.
Sharon - your MIL sounds tricky! Although I love the idea of a cleaning fairy that does the house while we're out, I certainly wouldn't want it to be my MIL! Have you or your DH said anything to her?
Yoda - hope the heat isn't making the sickness worse and that your dh is giving you a bit of time off. All those boys - what a thought! At least you won't be paying for lots of weddings tho', I suppose  .
Tracey - sounds like you'll be enjoying some peace and quiet at your place just now. I hope Cam and dh aren't totally soaked from the rain today!
Kirsty - LOADS of luck with the scan. I know it's nerve-wracking in the run up, but hopefully it'll be a wonderful experience - very emotional, I imagine. It's quite a dilemma about who to tell and when. My thinking has been that there are some people I would need to tell if things went wrong - either I'd need their support or I would find it impossible to keep something like that from them in the long-term - and given that meant that I'd be telling them something either way, I figured I might as well tell them I was pg from the start. So my folks and dh's mum, my sister and my best friend have known each time I was pg and were all fab when I had the mcs. And of course, would have been over the moon had things worked out. It's so personal tho' - one of my mc friends never told her mum about her pgs, because her mum was older and quite frail and she didn't want her to worry (my lot are tough as old boots  !). I guess you just need to see how you feel and do what's best for you and them.
Kat - How are you doing? Thanks for that link - we're about to have quite a lot of stuff to hand on as we're spending the first week of my hols clearing out the back room (almost floor to ceiling with boxes of who knows what from dh's flat from before we got married) and two big cupboards (totally floor to ceiling with boxes of stuff from as far back as when I left home - 18 years ago, eek  !).
Moira - good luck with the stims. Glad the cyst draining went well and that you'll be on your way soon.
Lorna - How are you feeling now? Any more thoughts on where you go from here - both in terms of job-type stuff and IVF? Will PM you again at the start of the week.

Must call Ciara! I'm heading into the last 2 weeks of term, which are completely daft - there's just too much stuff to do - so I might not be posting too much, but I'll be making sure to check in on you all and will post when I can. Really glad I found this place - you're a great bunch and it's really helped to be able to post here  .
Love
Jan xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

jan glad to see your feeling a bit chirpier, this board is great for helping you however you are feeling everybody is always there for you.

kirsty bet you can't wait for tuesday, i will be checking all day for your post.

kat how you doing ?

we will definatley have to meet in july it will probably be the last meet before our pg ladies are bring there little bambinos along with them.

tracey, joe, sharon, moira & lorna how are you all.

jayne if your out there, we miss you. come & visit us.

better go help dh with the tea.

donna


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Kirsty - I saved up all the boots animals too ! then they did all the tweety pie sylvester got loads now - great  minds think alike    thought the baby would arrive so much sooner been collecting little animals for my jungle for years now!!  You should check out M&S baby toys they are so cute i picked some up here too !

I'm sure scan will be just fine honey  

Jan - Glad you had fun sounded like a nice day out.  

Needs to dash

Take Care All

Luv YodaXX


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi everyone   

joe- your nursery theme sounds lovely, would love to see the pictures! i have taken some of our nursery which i will attempt to put online for you to see. it sounds very dull compared to yours though as i have stuck with beige/cream colours this time around. When cameron was a baby, his nursery was multi-coloured, one wall orange, one yellow, one green and one blue. it was very bright but the room was quite large so it could take it. the new nursery is teeny tiny, barely big enough to get the furniture in! 

hey donna, how are you? are you going to the gym this wednesday? i am going to try to make it to aquanatal that night so i might see you there  

jan- sounds like you had a good time on your hen day   it's nice when you go out and have a better time than you expect. so sorry about your dh's dad, how awful for him. hopefully next year he will have a fantastic fathers day with his little bambino on his knee  

kirsty- oooo honey, how exciting, what time is your scan tomorrow? i will be thinking of you and checking the board so don't forget about us when you get home!    it's difficult to decide who to tell, i know. we had to tell everyone as everyone knew we were goigthrough ivf......including all the mums at school thanls to ds's big mouth   so everyone found out the day we did (apart from work colleagues) it's difficult to know who to tell but i was told that if they see a heartbeat at the 7 week scan you are 95% safe of the pregnancy carrying full term so there is no need to wait until 12 weeks. you can ask them at the hospital tomorrow . good luck honey!!
ph on answer to your question, i got a 7 week scan, a 12 week and a 20 week. not sure how it works in east lothian but here they ony give you the 20 week if you had icsi as it has a higher anomaly rate. 


ok , must go and post my dads fathers day present, i completely forgot to do it on friday, pregnancy brain!! then i'm meeting some work friends for lunch, yum!

see you later,
tracey. xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

morning me lovelies,

i feel really sick again, was sick this morning and twice yesterday afternoon  am not complaining though as long as bambino is ok i will be fine  just cant be bothered working had to do a couple of talks this morning and am in 7am- 7.30pm today  never mind am taking tomorrow off.

I have to pick my grandparents up in edinburgh after the hospital tomorrow, they told me to go in at 8 as usual, so will prob be first in the q  I will let you all know how it goes as soon as i can.

Joe i have bag fulls of those toys, i thought i would get preg quickerm as well so been collecting them for years and didnt have the heart to throw them away, they are all in the cupboard in the spare room collecting dust 

tracey think i will tell parents and inlaws when my mum and dad get home from france as dont really want to tell them over the phone, then other family are on holiday etc so i was thinking if i can keep it quiet that long can have a bbq when my garden is finished and tell them all at once. 

jan glad you enjoyed the hen night honey, glad there were others there to help get you through it. So sorry for your dh, must be very hard to loose a parent  you will have a bambino one day honey i am sure and its not your fault so you shouldnt feel guilty 

donna hope you are well honey, would be nice to meet up soon,

ok better get back to work, hi to all you other lovely ladies,

kirsty xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello  All  

Tracey 

Cams room sounds really cool - I love all the multicolour decor, my inlaws are really into that looks fab as you say  especially in large rooms.  Cream and beige is lovely too really classey - I fancied a rich cream colour at one point but DH said yellow - mind you hehas never done anything about the decorating yet.  Poor soul he starts work at 6 then comes home for t then away again till about 10pm its our busy time just now though so we must take it while its going as quitens down in winter again.

Your Baby will be here before you know it, we must really organise this meet up before its too late  .  My baby room isnt very large either my house has no cupboards ( no really) its a nightmare god knows where I am going to put my pram.  

Hope you had a lovely lunch   now that your on maternity leave.  Theres so much to do dont you think - I've never enough hrs in the day. 

Jane - Have you finished your wee baby bears nursery ?  I bet its sooo cute    How are you keeping? 

Kirsty - wont have time till later on 2 morrow to come back on here so just wanted to wish you all the best for 2 morrow.  You' ll be fine honey especially with that sickness and high HCG levels....,  healthy placenta and all.I  Ohh I wonder if 1 or 2 eekkk I'm so excited for you Kirsty     so looking forward to your post tomorrow.

How is everyone else doing ??  Lorna  what you been up to?? weather not been as good?

Take Care all

YodaXX


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey girls- haven't you all been chatty! Just a quickie tonight as shattered- haven't stopped since sat morning- bridesmaid at friends wedding- limnped home blistered,a bit drunk and very hoarse at 2 am after headbanging( yes i know) and singing to the very dodgy disco.Still been a long time since i drank and/or had a dance- good night after all that worry.Then staright over to fil yesterday to pick up dog and go withb in laws for a chinese, then onto mums and stayed there.Just got back after a days hard graft cleaning at mums....phewey.

tracey- thinking of you tomorrow hon will be on to see how you got on and catch up with everyone else...

love lorna xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

kirsty


good luck for today    


donna


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

thinking of you kirsty, good luck!!! thinking of you kirsty, good luck!!!thinking of you kirsty, good luck!!! 
[fly]       [/fly]
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]        [/move] 
[fly]        [/fly]


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Love Joe XX  

Cant wait to read your post - lots of luck Mommy


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Kirsty- how did it go hon      Feeling nervous on your behalf!
love lorna xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Ozzie

Thanks for asking how I am.  I was at the hospital yesterday.  I start my injections on the 14th July.  We got the maroon bag for the first time...so it must be a good sign...I've got a cyst too so if it's still there by stims I'll get it drained.  Must be a new procedure as last time Dr Thong just did it at the same time as egg retreival.  How are you? too.  I've been keeping up to date with the thread but just not been posting much. You know how it is.  It's good to hear how everyone is getting on.  I see Yoda still has wise words in amongst people's hurt and pain.  

Take care

jayne


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Welcome back Jayne.   

Kirsty  

YodaXX who said anything about wise words??..!!   oh no not again!!!


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

JAMBO 

      

GOOD TO HAVE YOU BACK.  I'VE HAD THE DREADED BFN AGAIN BUT ROLL ON DECEMBER.

WERE HAVING ANOTHER MEET IN JULY, YOU UP FOR IT ?

GOOD LUCK FOR THIS TX     

BETTER GET BACK TO WORK WILL POST LATER.


YODA ?? YOU JUST HAVING A WEE PEEK INTO THE BOARD     

OZZIE


TWIGGY  -  HOW ARE YOU DOING ? HOPE EVERYTHING WENT REALLY WELL TODAY


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

yeah    

No word yet though..

Hope your well Donna    - How did the anniversary go.  Mine was boring got made to watch the football 3 against 1 soon to be 4.  Dont stand a chance now  


YodaxX


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi jayne-
welcome back!Good luck with your next tx-keep us posted.Bloomin cysts- at least they're not going to stop tx.keep us posted.How are you feeling about it?

Donna how are you?

Joe-I'm worried about Kirsty- hopefully she's just overcome with joy to post yet?

Hi Jan,tracey, sharon,kat, and everyone else that knows me- sorry got to dash.
lorna xx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

argh! kirsty, do you realise how much of my ironing is not getting done because i keep popping downstairs to see if you've posted yet   crikey, i'll blame anyone and anything for not doing ironing!

hope al is ok honey. 


hi jayne- welcome back! excellet that you have your maroon bag at last! roll on the injections, hope all goes perfectly this time around!

tracey.......who will no doubt be popping in again very soon!


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Just popping to check on Kirsty. Hope your busy at work or telling your family your news.     or maybe your in shock because there was 2 heartbeats?   

Tracey you going swimming tonight? I am so jealous that you have started your maternity leave, I still have 3 weeks to go!

Welcome back Jayne. I had a maroon bag too, good luck  

Lorna sounds like you had a great time at the wedding enough drink for all of us  

Nursery is nearly done. We've gone with biege and 'I love my bear' range from babies r us - what else would we give our little bear?!  My brother dropped the cot off at the weekend, carpets coming on Thurs AM and collecting the other furniture PM so this weekend will be putting everything in the room. My hospital bag packing is an ongoing project, think I've got most of it now just got to put it in the bag.

Kat how are you doing?

Will be popping back soon.

Jane
xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just quickly popping on to see how Kirsty is doing ... hope everything is going fine.

First day back at work and I am not sure what to do ... don't like it ...  

HI JAYNE!!! Good luck, hun!! 

Moira, how are you doing? You starting stimming soon, aren't you? 

Well... better go back to work.

Speak soon!
Kat


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Twiggy honey you have us worried. Are you ok?

Jane
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

just me again....   Twiggy ?

Shes maybe out telling the family     


oh Kirsty we cant wait any longer honey....

xx Yoda


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Screeched in the door from school straight on here and no word  ??!!

Kirsty - are you out there? Have been thinking     for you all day. Hope you're out telling everyone.
Will be checking in all evening with everything still crossed !

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

same here ... Kirsty, hun ... don't let us wait!!       

Kat


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

ahh just spent ages typing a post and lost connection    tonight of all nights 

anyway...

hi girls sorry to keep you all in suspense everything went well, have 1 little heartbeat they think i am 6 weeks + 6 days, due on 6th feb 07     we went out into town to celebrate and went shopping out for lunch etc bought some shoes and a new phone  better than alcohol any day  so not long home as went to visit grandparents on way home etc, not told them yet though  going to wait until my mum gets home on 6th july. 

Sorry again to keep you all waiting, was so nervous and when saw little heartbeat i cried, then dh cried  nurses were cuddling us  am sure everyone is the same though.

kirsty xxxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Way to go Kirsty.                   So chuffed for you.

Bet you cant stop looking at your scan picture.

Contgratulations to you and DH    

Jane
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

yeh it worked this time,

ok how are you all today??

jane nice to see you back honey, did you have a nice holiday? how do you feel about starting tx again?

kat, jan, tracey, sharon, jo, lorna, donna thanks for all your luck today must have helped

lorna sounds like you had a good night at your friends wedding honey 

moira hows the stimms going?

i may not get on tomorrow as i have to go to dundee for work all day so wont have internet access  also have to go about 7am to catch train and wont get train back into edin until 7pm so by the time i get home make t etc may be quite late. I will def be on thursday though and will try and get on tomorrow. 

take care,

kirsty xxx

sharon thanks honey yeh cant stop looking at the wee blob on the pic, doesnt look much just now but is my wee blob


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Kirsty - thank goodness - was starting to get worried!  ! You must be so happy just now! And 6 Feb is a very, very good day to be born on (it's my birthday!)  .

Take things easy and enjoy the good stuff  !
Love
Jan xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

jan your birthday it must be a good day then, what star sign are you?

feb is perfect for dh to get time off work aswell as it is his quietest time so all worked out well, as long as something doesnt go wrong.

how are you getting on with hosp? any test results yet?

kirsty xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

kirsty

dont do that to us, you had us worried.    

brilliant news about your scan, 6th of feb is my dad's b/day too.

do you have a scanner so we can all see your wee blob ??  

bet it feels all the more real now mummy    


donna


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi donna no dont have a scanner but i will try and take a picture of it with my camera and dowload it and see what it looks like, you cant see much really was clearer on scan with the little flicker of the heartbeat, thanks for caring honey, especially when you have been through so much yourself  i love all you girls just want us all to get our dream

kirsty xxx


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Twiggy,
Huge congratulations, you must feel great after seeing the scan. Good for you as well managing to keep it to yourself and not tell everyone. 
Jambo, If all goes to plan I should be on my 2ww when you start d/r. How are you feeling about starting? I hada a cyst drained last Friday and it all went really smoothly. I am getting a bit worried because the sedation drug made me feel fab and I am quite looking forward to EC!!
Little Wolf, how are you doing? I hope work improves or that you decide to leave and do something you really want to do.
I hope all the mums-to-be have been coping with the hot weather, mind you it seems to be back to winter.
Hope everyone else is doing fine.
I have been having terrible hot flushes. I didn't get them the last time and it is awful. On Sunday night I kept waking up every couple of hours because I was so hot. other than that things are fine. I have an appointment tomorrow morning and 8am and I will hopefully start stimming on Thursday. I am a bit fed up because I have now been d/r for 3 weeks, but if it means that I am in tip top condition then I can't really complain.
I don't know about you girls, but I am scared to look to far into the future with regards to the treatment. I mentioned my Ec and I am now thinking what if I don't get to that stage. Last time I didn't respond too well and at one stage they spoke about stopping the treatment. Luckilly we got 6 eggs in the end, but it is scary to think about anything in case we tempt fate. Sorry, not making much sense, but it is good to get it off my chest. 
Did anyone see Panorama on Sunday night? It was about women leaving it too late to have kids and having to resort to IVF etc. I shouldn't watch these things, but I can't help it.
Anyway, enough of me going on, love to you all. 
Take care
Moira xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hallelujah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kirsty  

      

[fly]                       yipee!!!!!!!!!!![/fly]

I have been patiently waiting all day on your news even got in trouble for being on pc too much from DH today and work piling up  

   awheee beautiful heartbeat so pleased for you both its a magical day for you both 

My neighbour brought in her baby grandson today 4 months old I even got to hold him, fell asleep in my arms he was sooooo cute cant wait....

You can relax quite a bit more now sweetpea

Take it easy.

Jambo - good luck for 14th  

Lorna  - Hope you had good fun sound like a good night 

Love

Yodaxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

yipeee, excellent news kirsty, woo hooooooooo, i was so worried about you and now i'm just so happy for you!!! i told my mil about you as i was on the pc when she came to look after ds tonight ....now i'm going to have to text her to say all is ok     congratulations honey, ooo, does this mean you will be able to go to your brothers wedding next year too? with your little bambino, perfect!

sharon- do you feel all virtuous for at least attempting to go to aquanatal tonight?   i'm thinking we should have gone to aerobics just to see the look on the instructors face!


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Oohhhh, Kirsty, hun! That's soooo great!!! So glad you got a heartbeat there - now take things easy, and I keep everything crossed for you for the next 5 (?) weeks!!!       

As for me ... this week I am going to do some "ground work" for my leaving work ... contacting Physios for internships etc. Boss is on holiday this week and 2nd in command won't give me any hassle - she said to take it slowly etc. PHEW!! 

Plan is still scary (think even scarier than me moving to the UK by myself in 1998 - because then I had a job with the London office!!!) ... but I hope I'll get through. Somehow I worry if I don't quit now I won't quit until after next cycle ...    

Speak sooon ...   for Kirsty & her DH! 

Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeeehahhh!      
Kirsty-been worried about you all day and been out till now-soooo glad everything is ok.Well done. Its really happening- hope you have a trouble free pregnancy-can't wait till 6th feb.Funny its Jans bday too!Quite a party.   Guess what saw a full rainbow and a fainter one behind again today in Fife- must have been a good luck one this time 

Moira- the extra week d/r really drags doesn't it?An extra week of side effects-yuck.Going to be worth it though.Hang in there   Meant to watch that program but forgot.Was it good?

Been house/plot/development hunting all day in Fife- saw some great ones- can;t decide what to do now.Expected them to be mostly not what we were looking for but uncannily seemed to have picked a good choice.Shame about the howling wind and horizontal rain- poor max didn;t get  much walking.

lorna xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks girls,

i have to run as got to catch my train to dundee so cant speak but thanks for all your support,

ok really have to run,

speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,61042.msg824503/topicseen.html#quickreply

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/5099188.stm

Hi guys

And you think I'm mad with my rainbows .................. check out the above     Must be something to do with the Multicolour !!!  who knows

Take Care guys and good luck  

Luv YodaxX  

Hope you have a good day in Dundee Twiggy  

Sharon your nursery sounds beautiful - Baby Bear will love it - Awhheee 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

yeah think i'll book some clowns for next cycle   mind you might coinside with my nieces 4th birthday so you never know   .

jayne is that 6 months already or was your tx brought forward due to cancellation, time seems to have flown by either way. how was the holiday   

hope everybody is well

tracey, yoda, moira, sharon, jan, kirsty kat & lorna

donna


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Morning Girls

Thinking ahead for the meet up as time ticking away and due dates tx coming up so quickly!   .  How do you guys feel about it? and when suits everyone  

I was thinking maybe around Fri 7th or Sat 8th July  or perhaps 14th Fri or 15th Sat July just because Sharon and Traceys due date is so soon, Jambo tx  then etc.     .  Maybe even after babies born now as it will only be a matter of weeks    Sharon ?   Tracey?  .  Let me know what you think girls, it will be so nice for us to meet again - hopefully everyone can make it this time       

Hope you are all well  

Donna    good excuse for a party your neice would love it!

Take Care   

YodaXX


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Clowns   but then we all know how desperate we get during tx, we'll try anything to get a BFP.

Tracey yeah was disappointed about the class being cancelled because its the only night I get a really good sleep. I wasnt thinking so much about the aerobics class but if you hadnt had to relieve your poorly MIL we could have gone to Lucas for icecream!!

Moira I had the hot flushes too. I remember a couple of ladies near their 50's at work asking whats wrong they were supposed to be having menopausal hotflushes not me.

Kat good for you looking into physio stuff. I'm sure you'll be really pleased with yourself and much happier if you decide its what you need to do. Glad your work is going easy on you, sound very understanding.

Jo my last day at work is 14th July so probably not a good day for me but otherwise ok. If we wait till babies are here it might be about October before I feel brave enough to come out the house 

Kirsty how are you? How long do you have to wait for your mum and dad to get back to spread the news?

Hi everyone else, Lorna, Donna, Jayne, Jan.

Just waisted a days holiday waiting for our carpet to be fitted. Guys arrived really early 915 but there is 2 holes in the carpet! Now I have to order a new one and wait another week    So my plan of being ready for baby this weekend just went out the window, and now I have to take another days holiday to get it fitted next week. Well maybe I can salvage half the holiday and go to work for afternoon.

Jane
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Jo any day should suit me, just let me know when you all want to meet.

sharon my mum and dad get home on the 6th july so only another 2 weeks, is probably better waiting anyway so that closer to 12 weeks before tell people (well will be 9 wks by then )
Good luck with getting the nursery fixed up on time.


hi donna how are you?

lorna, jan, kat, jane, tracey, moira and anyone i have missed hello.

kirsty xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Girls,
a better day today huh?I was upset at the rain inside my umbrella yesterday with the wind!

I'm up for the meet-any day but the 12th July( my bday) should be ok.Will be good to see everyone and hopefully meet the rest of you.

Sharon- flaming carpet fitters!  Just remember to stay serene- you need all the stress free time you can get to mentally prepare for baby's arrival  BTW that was a great idea doing a class of some sort- am now filling up my time big style- working a bit for DH( not as his PA as some people have assummed grrr - why do people assume you can't do more involved work? )

Tracey-ditto for you-are you getting really uncomfy? Its good you two are still even thinking of exercise!I'm impressed 

Jan-hope your last week of school isn;t too horrendous.What class are you taking next year? 

Donna- how are you?What are your tx plans- same as me? 

Jambo-getting excited or terrified? 

Kirsty- I'm so impressed you've not told mum and dad.Just as well they're away though huh? 

Kat- how are you getting on with contacting physios etc?It's good to have another plan in hand to take your mind off the obvious 

Joe- are you all decorated in the nursery yet?When is your due date? Don't suppose your company recycles roof racks/sells them second hand? I know its a silly question as wouldn;'t make you money- doh!Just popped into my head as need to get rid of one!

Well from the sublime to the ridiculous i.e. things not moving forward to now going at avalanche pace! We started looking at plots/development potential etc for the next company project on tues and also threw in a couple of houses to view for ourselves and being the impatient type we've put a cheeky offer in on a house in Lundin Links in the East Neuk.AAARRRRGGGG    Its not our dream house- far from it, in fact its not too attractive from the outside- average but since we can't afford what we want i.e. to move to a bigger house in edinburgh- we figure we're getting more house for our money there and it needs work done to it which is our thing anyway.We also like the area( but not sure about living there permanently)and I can start sailing etc again as theres a club there.it backs onto the golf course so lovely views from the back.The main compromise for me is the small back garden, as i love gardening and Max is a big dog but hey you can walk to the beach and its open views at the back. Of course we haven't got our flat on the market yet so thats a bit worrying-too much to do.
Figure we can;t put life on hold just to be near an ivf clinic- we'll just have to travel for tx- its only 45 mins out of rush hour...Meantime I'm also organising renovation work at mums house.... Jibbering wreck today!

Lorna xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Lorna

Your busy ......  The house sounds like it has a wonderful location    lucky you I'd love to live by the sea.

Sorry we dont do second hand    - you could always try selling on ebay!     

Not started the nursery yet still buying everything - sooo expensive all the things you need. OMG!!!  Hopefully DH can start Sunday.  Baby has loads of clothes though MIL was in Lake Garda so got some nice Italian stuff gorgeous.  I'm due on 11th Sept so still some time left.  We can celebrate your b/day at the same time   doesnt matter if its a wee bit later/earlier  

Best get on -

Keep dates suggestions coming on drinks food for our meeting - cant wait     looking forward to seeing you all. 

Luv Joe x

Sharon - Good Luck with the carpet   how annoying.  You want it to be perfect for your little bear   Quite right too


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quickie from work - think I'm ok for any day apart from 15th. 

But I don't HAVE to be there if you're all ok with the 15th.

Hugs!
Kat


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Get away Kat .........  we will arrange so we can ALL be together hon. Looking like the 7th and 8th weekend is maybe going to be more popular anyway   

Hope you are well  

Yodaxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Ended up having to go collect MIL from work as she put her back out couldnt move, doc had to give her an injection! Then I couldnt be bothered going back to work. Decided shouldnt stress myself out rushing about.

I can only make the 8th July if its early on - just received an invite to a birthday party and it will probably be the last time we can get together with our friends before we need a babysitter  

Really need to have a good talking to my MIL. Never said anything to her about last weekend just let it go. But yesterday I got a phone call from someone at her work who does decorating on the side to see when we wanted him to come round fix my kitchen ceiling (it needs replastered). We do eventually want to do the kitchen & had mentioned it to MIL in passing a few weeks ago (because I said we need to pay for that so cant afford a holiday with them next year) DH I agreed that he has had enough of decorating for the moment and it wasnt a good idea with baby on the way & no spare money at the moment so we will wait till later in the year. Probably my hormones again but I am annoyed she'd given the guy our number and it really is starting to feel like she is running our life!! Really would like DH to deal with it since its his mum but hes not the most diplomatic and will probably end up arguing with her and this is not the time to be falling out with MIL.

Jane
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

sharon try and have a wee quiet word with your mil, say that you appreciate that she is trying to help but that you are pregnant not dying and can arrange your own plasterer if you want to!! good luck honey 

jo will see you sunday at scottish meet, anyone else from here comming?

kat we want everyone there honey!!

lorna you have been busy, where is this house then? didnt recognise the place

oh god is that the time have to run am still at work, on another late one again,

will speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

just a quicky, am okay for any day? although fil not well so i cant guarantee anything but it should be okay.

lorna i'm still planning for tx in december if not before (with cancellations).

better run

donna


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,
Passing on my way to bed - just in from school and a drink out with the probationer teacher I mentored this year (which was nice, actually) and feeling exhausted. I hate the end of term - there's just way too much to do! Our ICT teacher described it perfectly yesterday when he said that it's like moving house while simultaneously baby-sitting 30 kids that aren't yours  ! Why we can't let the kids go a couple of days early and do all the packing and moving when they're not around, I have no idea. At least the setting up in the new room can be done in the hols  .

However - got some   good news today!!!! I know - you're all shocked: Jan? With good news? Surely not?! Dh finally went to the docs with his ongoing man-flu   and she dropped into the conversation that they're willing to fund our IVF drugs (for one go only I think and none of the immune stuff, tho' needless to say dh didn't ask  ). I need to find out if the offer works for treatment down south or only here in Edinburgh and then whether the clinics down there will accept out GP funding, but this is the best news we've had since we started ttc! Even if it takes a little bit off the bill, that's a little bit less we'll have to borrow or add to the mortgage     ! Also have apt with Dr Tay in 2 weeks time - just before we head to Notts for testing (a buddy of his works at the clinic there, by coincidence). 

You're all sounding rather cheerful here today - nice to hear! I'm free for a meet-up on 7th/8th (apt with Dr tay is 7th) and 14th/ 15th. We're away from 9th-11th and then 22nd-29th, but around all the time otherwise (and free ALL day in the hols  ).

OK - speed-personals tonight  
Jayne - good to see you again and pleased your treatment is coming up.
Kirsty - so happy for you that the scan went well!
Jane - oh dear - crisis talks with the MIL   - I don't envy you! Good luck!!
Kat - the meet-up wouldn't be the same without you!
Yoda - wow - italian baby-gear! I bet it's gorgeous!
Tracey - how's the bump doing?
Lorna - house sounds great! As my mum once pointed out to me, it doesn't really need to look good on the outside, as you're usually on the inside looking out  !
Moira - hope the hot-flushes aren't getting you down too much.

Right - heading for my bed now. Sports day tomorrow morning   - pray for me  !
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello Girls

Just a quickie before bed (no post)     I wish!!!

Thanks for your quick responses  6 so far!! 

Waiting to hear from:-

Tracey
Jayne/Jambo
Moira
TJSK??
Lynn ?? Not heard from you in a while sure I've read your name on here sometime ago be nice to hear from u 
Mrs W??
Gill C

Sorry if I've missed anyone 

Anyone else who fancies who may be reading the thread - introduce yourself and join our group, dont be shy 

Night Night last day at school for boys 2morrow - hardly seems worth it for them to go in till 11.30!

Luv Yodaxx Have a nice weekend

Yeah Kirsty I'm still going for Scottish meet Tracey is coming too I think  I'll only stay for an hour or 2 though as always busy at weekend. Looking forward to seeing you all  
[br]Posted on: 22/06/06, 23:30[fly]    SCHOOLS OUT FOR SUMMER HERE- THANK GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!   [/fly]

When do you finih up Jan?? Will you miss teaching some of your favourite kids?? 

Have a nice weekend everyone

Joe xx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi all, another quickie from me as i'm just back from yoga and want my dinner!

joe- i don't have much on in july at all so most weekends are ok at the moment, although they have a habit of filling up so the sooner we can agree a date th ebetter i suppose! tuesday and friday nights are no good for me but other nights of the week r fine.

sharon- good luck talking to the mil- i would have no chance of doing it without offending mine, i guess i have no tact whatsoever!!

jan- excellent news about the drugs! only a few more days to go for you an dthen you can relax for a few weeks, bliss! 

kirsty- you watch those late nights, you have two of you to think about now, take it easy honey 

well, i spoke to one of my friends today and it turns out she is pregnant ater her first ivf attemppt at eri. she hadnt told anyone they were doing it incase it didn't work and she is 12 weeks today. i can't believe she didnt tell me when shevwas going through it but i am thrilled for her! she will be 40 next year so it just goes to show that there is still a chance of things happening and after 35 is not all doom and gloom   she came around for lunch las tweek and was asking all sorts of things about being preagnant and my treatment etc but i did'nt want to ask her if she was still trying because i know it is a touchy subject,especially as she has benn trying so long....i wish i had asked now!!!! oh well, anothe rbit of good news for the eri stats! 
ok , off to eat my lamb provencal and asparagus. yummmmmmmmm


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Where is everyone today?

Yeah its Friday. Which means I get to say 2 weeks on Friday till I finish work   

Jan how was sports day. Lots of hyper kiddies? Thats great news about the gp paying for drugs  

Jo your boys are finishing school early, ours dont finish till next week.

Tracey thats fab about your friend. Well BFPs come in 3s at ERI, well where this site is concerned so whos up next? 

Had a bit of an argument with DH about MIL. He thinks she is just being nice and trying to help us and cant see what my problem is! I need to stop letting it stress me I know. Maybe since she is stuck in bed with her bad back she wont be able to interfere too much   Im just going to have a word and say cant think of anything but baby right now, surely she cant be offended by that.

Bit of a strange one, I saw Bertie Bassett this morning on the way to work. Everyone laughed and said I must be sleep deprived but this afternoon one of the girls who works part time sent me a text to say she saw him too.... so I am not going mad  

Bit worrying, anyone heard that Cadburys are recalling some of there bars due to salmonella scare! Luckily Im a galaxy girl so I dont have to go with out my fix.

Jane
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

morning ladies

sharon i heard about cadburies is quite worrying, i remembered it was galaxy i had just eaten so not so bad. Yeh at least mil wont be able to interfere with her bad back  that was lucky. Only 2 more weeks at work you lucky thing. My boss has been going on the last couple of days wanting me to do a 5 day training course down south in november and then an msc  dont know what to tell him as dont want to tell him until after 12 week scan that am preg so no point in sending me (if all works out). 

tracey will see you tomorrow at scottish meet. Thats great news about your friend, there is still hope girlies.

jo will see you tomorrow aswell, i may be struggling for sat 8th as my mum and dad get back late on the 7th and i was going to get them and mil/ fil round for dinner to tell them the good news.  

jan thats great news about the drugs honey, that should save you about £650 quid, well done your dh. Must be nice to be off work for the next few week as well, you relax and get yourself prepared for next tx. Good luck with your appointment with dr tay, he is really nice.

donna sorry fil still not well, hope you can make meet honey 

hi to all you other girls hope you all have a good weekend.

well i am still being really sick which is fine as long as it is a good sign. I went to the doctors yesterday and told them i am pregnant and they made an appointment with the midwife for the 6th july, the midwife books in scan at 12-14weeks at roodlands.

am a bit worried about my gran aswell as she was sent up to the eye pavillion yesterday by doctor as the sight in one of her eyes is all blurry. They said that one of the tubes behind the eye has a blockage and there isnt enough blood getting to her eye, is also something to do with her blood pressure which is really high! is a worry.

ok better go, look forward to seeing you all again soon,

kirsty xxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Morning

Kirsty I remember having to make up loads of stories early on too. I had to get out of drinking at the work xmas party. Luckily since we live out of town I was able to say DH couldnt collect me. I asked after I told them about bfp and no one even guessed that was why I wasnt drinking. Are you nervous about telling your family? Mine knew about tx so they were expecting us to say something. My scan was at Roodlands too, at least the parking is free. Hope your gran is ok. My gran has been going blind over the last year. I feel quite sad about it because I really want her to be able to see the baby. Hopefully if they can sort out your grans blood pressure things will go back to normal.

Not sure what Im doing today. DH was out last night so not expecting him to get up anytime soon. Its my dads birthday tomorrow and I havent got him a present yet (very stressful having fathers day and birthday so close!). Was hoping dh would take me shopping too. Also my brothers birthday next week so need to get him something too. Why are men so difficult to buy for?

Kirsty, Jo & Tracey have fun at the Scottish meeting.

Well better attempt to do some housework.

Jane
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello

Thanks for getting back with more dates ladies - ok so its looking like at least one person from each of the dates cant make it - it would be fab if we could all meet together so we will need to check Thursdays and Sundays awell. I know its really difficult as there are so many of us and holidays etc.  but we'll get there eventually just takes a bit of time sorting dates  for us all to be together 

Jambo, Moira, Lynn, TJSK, Mrs W  Are you up for it 

Please check dates in red...

Thursday 6th ?? July
Friday 7th - 2 cant do
Friday 8th - 3 cant do
Sunday 9th - at least 1 cant do

Thursday 13th July ??
Friday 14th - 1 cant do
Saturday 15th 2 cant do
Sunday 16th July ??

Any later may not suit Sharon/Tracey but let me know if you have any suggestions  ladies. If the worst comes to the worst we may have to choose a date which suits the majority- not ideal I know but no way round it really  This is how it stands so far hopefully we can sort a Thursday or Sunday  or maybe one of the Saturdays as some people cant do Fridays 

OMG Sharon I would love to have seen Berty - cool!!  

Yeah our boys get 8 weeks off lucky monkies. 

Croissants calling me

Take Care Joe XX

Get my 4D scan today so will post l8r 

See you 2 morrow Twiggy and Camsmum for Scottish Meet


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

joe any day suits me at the mo , but sooner we can arrange it the better then i can plan everything else round it. p.s cant wait to se the scan   

jan great news about the drugs & traceys friend getting a bfp, when will you be able to start ?

kirsty, just agree with your boss just now, hes a man when you do tell him your pregnant he wont click that you new when you agreed to the course    .

moira how are things going   

jayne you watching any of the world cup ?

kat, tracey, lorna hope you are all well


donna

p.s. hope you enjoy the scottish met tomorrow.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello again

I know... we need to get it in place within the next few days Ozzie  I have holidays, days out coming up as well as everyone else. I am trying to organise asap but obviously I have to wait on everyone getting back which is the time consuming part, thanks for letting me know so soon hon it is appreciated  , if everyone else can let me know then I can start booking numbers, venues times etc.

If we say Onmi Centre again nice and central for everyone and parking too... Slug and Lettuce?, Pizza Hut? or the Chinese one ? (anyone tried it) Kat if you like DH could drop you off again no probs. I'll just get train in.

Thanks Ladies

Jan - fantastic about the drugs hope you get started soon

Scan wasnt really all it was cracked up to be will post photo soon, not very clear though but cute.

Hope you are well - look forward to hearing from you re dates - thanks 

LUv YodaXX  

One more photo on my own gallary or under medical scan again not as good as some on there hey hoe  he wasnt playing. [br]Posted on: 24/06/06, 18:05Hi Everyone 

I've made an executive decision with regard to the date for the FF meet up.

I've chosen the first possible date of Thursday the 6th July @ 6.30pm (eat around 7ish) at the Omni Centre, Restaurant still to be decided, suggestions welcome 

I feel if I dont decide on a date we are going to go round the houses and it will be too late. Everyone has holidays/days out to organise and Sharon and Traceys babies due very soon   

Hope to see as many of you there as possible    let me know if you can make it

YodaXX


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,
A quickie before i settle down to more paperwork! I can do the 6th, but it'll be an eat-and-run job as dh has taken that week off so we can do loads to the flat and I'd already said yes to lunch with a friend that day, so I'll have to make up time in the evening  . I'll be the scruffy one with plaster dust in my hair then  ! Only five more days to go till end of term - packing up tomorrow and Tuesday and moving Wednesday - just thinking about all there is to do makes me want to crawl into a corner  !
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh thanks Jan for letting me know it will be nice to see you all again.  Hope you are well  .  Enjoy your last week at school  

Dont work to hard tonight  


Joe xx


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Stimming seems to be going ok. I am feeling a bit bloated, so hopefully that is a good sign. I am on 3 amps of menopar, which DP mixes every morning for me. Back in on Tuesday to see if anything has happened. 
I won't be able to make that week. If all goes to plpan I reckon I will have my EC that week and probably on the Friday. I will let you know for definite after I have seen them on Tuesday.
Hi to everyone.
Love Moira x


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

just a quickie, i'm just back from visiting fil in hospital & i want to catch the football (sad i know).

joe  thursday the 6th is okay for me.

do personals later

hope everybody is well

donna

p.s cute photo, head down already


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello again

Fab more people... thanks Ozzie   .  Moira I do hope you can make it    but dont worry if you cant  we can arrange to meet up with you some time afterwards as its becoming a nice regular get together  every couple of months  or so .  Hope the stims is going ok and that you have lots of nice juicey follies take care and good luck  

YodaXX


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

I can do the 6th July.

Jane
xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Just wanted to say thanks for all the arranging Jo - our social secretary  . It's really good of you to do this  .
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jan  

Thank u for that   .   I dont mind organising just glad there is a date now.  Was worried it wasnt all going to work out      

Sharon - thanks for posting glad you can make it hon.  

Anyway looking forward to it   

Have a good day ladies  

xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey girls

tracey where were you yesterday lady  hope everything is ok

joe was nice seeing you again yesterday, 6th should be fine for me i will just drive up for the night as is first midwife appointment at 2.45pm, thanks for arranging.

hope to see as many at the meet as poss, only a week on thursday not long now.

ok i have to run as busy at work, working until 6 tonight, yuk but am going to try and wangle tomorrow off if i can 

ok speak soon,

kirsty xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Joe, 

thanks for organising it again!! 

I'll should be able to make the 6th (and if your DH is okay with dropping me off again that would be an added bonus!!!). 

Still quite exhausted from the weekend - was a fab day Saturday, our team played great, only problem is that we expected a lot more people to turn up and made financial loss ...  

  for everyone.

Gotta do some housework (couple of washes, washing up, weeding the front garden ... all what's been lying about for the last 3 weeks really ...  )
Kat


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi kat how are you now honey? are you back att work yet? any more thoughts on job etc?

lorna did you get the house?

jan good luck with packing up classroom

hi donna, tracey, sharon, jane

moira hows the tx going? hope you can make the meet

jo just changed the date for my midwife appointment so 6th is fine now for me, got it on tuesday now (omg is only a week tomorrow)   

ok have to run take care girls,

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Kat  you sound busy - such a gorgeous day.   for gardening.  I've got to get my stitches out from 2 moles I had removed owch!! then the dentist so not a good day for me! may try and do some reading in the garden later on.  
No problems on DH collecting us he can get stressed out with the crazy Edinburgh road layout      which seems to change on a weekly basis.  Anyway have a nice day whatever you decide to do Kat - a lovely day for it   

Kirsty - yeah was nice to see you and the other Scottish ladies, pizza was yummy    .  Midwife appoint Tues - even closer!! At least now you wont feel rushed although you probably would have made it in plenty of time for 6.30/7pm.  Will Scott be going enjoy!!

Thanks for confirming your availability Kirsty  

Best get going appoint 1.30  

Yodaxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Girls,
sorry not been on much- in middle of getting flat painted etc ready to go on market this week and bought the house in Lundin links subject to survey.Between that and 40th bday parties( no I:m not nearly that old!) I'm run off my feet- hardly sat down.Will do personals later this week-think I can do the 6th too. Hope you;re all well- moira hope stims is going well.Looking forward to it,
love lorna xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Yipeee Lorna Glad you can make it.   

Its all falling into place now !! 

Thanks Lorna hoping to hear all about your new house soon sounds very pictuesque??!!! spellling   

Yodaxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi lorna/ joe looking forward to seeing you on the 6th.

joe yeh scott is going to come, couldnt stop him  have to run am still at work,

k xxx[br]Posted on: 26/06/06, 17:13This is for all you lovely ladies still waiting for your dream....

There's an angel on your shoulder,
She's always there for you,
Her wings are like a butterfly,
Her eyes are sparkling blue.

She likes to hear you laughing,
And she loves to see your smile,
She even laughs at your jokes,
But they've been gone a while.

She knows that you've been crying,
And she knows that you're upset,
The goosebumps that you feel
Are her kisses on your neck.

But your angel has a message,
"life's not what it seems,
One day soon your time will come,
Just hold on to your dreams."

She's spreading her love and babydust,
It's magic you can't see,
But soon you'll catch a sprinkling,
And a mummy you will be.

love and baby dust

kirsty xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

kirsty

that was a lovely poem, i'm away for a cry       it was so touching.
i can't follow that so i will just post later.




donna


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh Kirsty, hun, what a lovely poem! Nearly had me cry here (and I'm at work!!!)... 

May pinch that for my IVF scrapbook if I may? 

Hugs to you all!
Kat
PS: Back at work since last week Tuesday ... but it's getting worse and cannot wait to quit really....


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Dont normally post from work but Im bored. Counting the days now - 12.5 working days. Have agreed with my boss that in my last week I will use my remaining 1.5 days holiday to work shorter hours so only next week left working full time! Really difficult to motivate yourself when you know you are leaving.

Kirsty that poem is lovely.

Got to interview for my maternity cover tomorrow which will be a bit odd.

Suppose I better go find something to do!

Jane
xx


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Evening ladies,
twiggy, your poem is lovely and it brought a tear to my eye. Thank you xx
Jane, you must be glad to be finishing work and getting a chance to put your feet up - enjoy it.
I had my scan today after 5 days of stimming. I have responded better this time, but still not great. I have 4 follies on left (2 decent size, 2 wee) and 2 tiny ones on the right. They have increased my dose of menopur so hopefully that will get them growing! If all goes to plan, I should have EC next Friday, but finding it hard to think that far ahead.
Sorry, I won't make the night out, but will definitely make the next one.
How is everyone else, this thread is very quiet at the mo. I am on the june stimmers board and I had 73 notifications in my inbox today!! I can't keep up!
Love to you all, take care and   thoughts.
Moira xx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi all,

Sorry I didn't make it on Sunday. My sIL had her baby at the weekend so I was looking after my niece. She had a little boy, we went out shopping with him yesterday  he was fed at 11am and slept right though until 2:30 in his pram. It was amazing considering he is only a couple of days old. We got loads of shopping done and had lunch and he jyst slept right through it all. I hope mine does that!!

Sharon- I remember counting down the days , it's great but keeping your motivation going is a nightmare!!! I was thinking this morning how easy it has been to adjust to not going to work, my days are filled up with things already, and here was me thinking i would get bored hanging around the house, ha!  Did you go to aquanatal last night? I was exhausted after all the shopping (pathetic excuse!!!) so just lay on the sofa instead!!   Oh well, there is another class on tomorrow through here so I'll go to that to make up for it. 

Joe- sorry I didn't get to the meet on Sunday, I was really looing forward to having a chat with you as I  didn't really get to speak to you at the last meet. Will definatelly be there on Thursday although I may be too tired to be much fun as I have a really busy day taking ds to ski lessons then taking a friend and her newborn down to the borders to meet another friend who had her baby 5 weeks ago. I havent seen her since she had her baby, very excited! how did you get on with the sticjes removal and the dentist? I hope you made up for it by eating lots of chocolate and a nice relaxing evening!



Moira- Good news that you are responding better. Hopefully the increase in dose will get those ovaries into action even more and you end up with some nice juicy follies. remember it is quality, not quanitity that counts    How are your emotions handling it all? Have you broke down in tears because you don;twant tohoover the stairs yet or was that just me?

Kirsty- fab poem , really lovely   how exciting tohave your first midwife appointment, it's a fantastic feeling, I remember I couldn't stop grinning all the way through mine. I 'm sure the midwife though I was on something! Looking forward to seeing you on thursday  

Everyone around me seems to be having babies at the moment, I wonder how I would be coping with it all if the IVF cycle hadn't worked and I had to deal with seemingly all of my friends being pregnant when I wasn't. I do so hope you all get your wishes come true this year and I'm really sorry I seem to keep talking about babies all the time but I seem to be surrounded by them. I wonder if I can catch some baby dust from them and spread it around the board! 

Ok, hi to everyone else, I'm off toclean the house before meeting a friend for lunch and doing some (more) shopping. I think my visa card company are starting to panic a bit since I started maternity leave! 

Tracey. xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

tracey just played your game been meaning to do it for ages, great news about your sil, we forgive you  looking forward to seeing you on thursday, take it easy with all that shopping, baby will be comming early .

moira glad stims are going well, sorry you cant make the meet this time but will hopefully meet soon.

sharon i am starting to count the days and still have 7 months to go     oh i hate my job, bet you are glad only have a few days left, good luck for interviews, dont find someone to good 

kat yeh take the poem, sorry didnt mean to make you all cry, although i nearly cried myself, see you thursday.

donna sorry for making you cry to, are you going to make it on thursday do you think? 

looking forward to seeing you all again,

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello Honeyz   

How is it going everyone ?? 

Tracey - was wondering what had happened to you  What a good baby sleeping through the shopping and lunch - Can I have one like that too please??    I hope you've got one of the cards which accumulate points   and then you can treat yourself even more for all that hard shopping you've done...   its a really good way of keeping fit I tell DH - he is never convinced though   

Kirsty - Your poem was very heart warming beautifully chosen words.  I think I would be right in saying we've all been there at some time in our lives - I know I have.  

Sharon - OMG your due date is so blooming close are you organised - cant wait to catch up with you and Tracey and hear all the details.  Hope you find a suitable replacement for your job.. they wont be as good as you    Your work will really miss you.  Are you having a dinner out with them or anything??

Jan/ Lorna - how are you ladies?? Jan have you finished now?? Was it sad?? I can always remember feeling really tearful as a child helping the teacher take down all that years work, cleaning cupboards out etc.  (god I must have got all the good jobs)  Lorna how is the 40th party coming along and the decorating looking forward to seeing you both too. 

Donna - How is FIL really hope to see you on Thursday hon   hoping he recovers soon.

LW --     Well done on your team winning sorry about the money loss though   hope things improve financially and you'll be on to a real winner   

Moira things are looking good for EC    good stuff keep us posted   

Jambo - sent you a PM about meet hope you can make it     Anyone else

So list so far 

Jan
Moira (a possible) EC Fri
Donna
Sharon
Kirsty
Kat
Lorna
Tracey
Joe

I'll book over next day so please let me know asap if anyone else interested and if you have any preference on where you would like to eat  - I can always change numbers thats no big deal if more people want to come along later on.

So 9 so far - really looking forward to it.      

Off to do ironing Oh joy!!  

Take Care Luvlies

YodaXX


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey joe,

I am easy about where to eat dont mind, will def be there looking forward to it, have to run, still at work.

kirsty xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Tracey  

No probs  

Joe XX


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi girlies,
Thanks for all your kind messages. I am feeling quite down today and thinking that it won't ever work. I have responded, but am still what they would call a poor responder. Reading eslewhere on this site has made me feel a bit inadequate because some people have loads of follies. DP keeps saying not to compare and that it is quality not quantity. Any tips for getting the follies to grow? I am off to fill a hot water bottle and stick that on my belly and see if that gets the little monkeys growing. I am back in on Friday, so hopefully I will have more.
I am really sad to miss the meet, but hopefully I will be preparing for my EC. I have booked 2 weeks of work from next Friday to put my feet up and relax.
Lots of love to you all.
Moira xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Moira

Dont worry about the meet up honey, we will be thinking of you  and wishing you the best of luck for Fri - you just concentrate on those follies  .  All I can say is that the water drinking seems to help the follies grow eating protein eggs, chicken, nuts (Brazil especially).

We will be having more meet ups Moira ,  maybe next time    

Your DP is absolutely correct it is quality not quantity.  I've read people with 1 follie being successful  -  keep   

Take Care  

Good Luck  

Love Joe  xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

kirsty i should be there on thursday fil is gotting better i think, its hard to tell & they aren't saying much at the hospital but he seems to be getting back to his old self.

joe i dont mind where we go either (looks like you may have to make another executive decision   )

moira i have had very few follies on my first scans but i usually ended up with about 6 or 7 so dont worry you still have time & i would much rather have a couple of great eggs than loads of poor quality ones.

tracey where is your class tomorrow ??

jan what do you have planned for the holidays ?? do you have the same kids next year or new ones   .

jambo hope you can make it to the meet (can believe we still haven't met yet).

kat been to see julia again today,  cant thank you enough she's really good.

sharon, lorna looking forward to seeing you's on thursday.

donna


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

just a quick note .. have been battling with the british/scottish job application forms again ...   just hope it works out - would fit fab in with my studies and all that!!! 

Donna - glad you like Julia ... she's great, isn't she? If anyone would like me to forward details for my "Voodoo woman" (i.e. acupuncturist) just give me a shout. 

Moira - hun, your OH is right... I had close to 20 follies when EC came around, they got 10 out, 8 did cell division, 6 were ok at ET and I had only 2 put back in and 2 to go frosties ... not really the best quality (and we suspect that the 2 embies put back in may not have done any further advance to blastocyst stage really .... it's the only thing we can think of why it didn't work out). So ... don't worry. You may have a big spurt as well (I definitely had one) - keeping fingers crossed and sending  .

Kirsty - hun, how are you doing? When is your next scan? Woweee, you must be sooo chuffed ... even if work is not that good at the moment. 

Joe - lovely 3D avi!!!  And thanks again for organising. I don't mind where we eat, just remember that the Slug & lettuce may require pre-booking (learning from experience here!!). 

Sharon, Lorna, Tracey, Jan, Jambo - hope you're all doing well and enjoying the gorgeous weather!!!  

I'm coming into work every day to unachievable daily goals at the moment and get more or less a hysterical laughter fit every morning. DH said not to bother and to do as much as I can every day. I am not Wonder Woman and don't work 12 hrs per day after all!!!

Plan at the moment is to apply for some jobs that look interesting, hitting the physios in Edinburgh again (by mail not e-mail this time!) and hang in there ... if I don't have anything suitable by end of July I can hand in my notice ... and then leave the place end of August so I have enough time to concentrate on my studies and the diploma exam ... hopefully!!

Hugs to ye all!

Kat

*off to satisfy my David Tennant obsession ...      *


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks girls,
I am feeling much more positive this morning.
Love Moira xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Morning

Moira glad to hear you are feeling more positive. I didnt have a huge amount of follies either 12 in the end I think, which got 10 eggs. Whoever first said this is a rollercoaster was very very right. Be positive at the next meeting you will be grinning about your bfp   

Kat sounds like things are moving in right direction job wise for you. I am sure you will be much happier doing something you love. And happy vibes can only be good for your next tx.

Tracey there was only 4 at the class on Tuesday, 2 new girls which I discovered one lives along the street from me and is due the week before me - so could be out pushing our prams together. You must be the only pregnant lady I know looking forward to a scorcher weekend! Did it hit home when you were with the baby that will be you shortly?

Kirsty hows the sickness? Thinking back I was pleased I had it at least I knew things were ok. I'd have worried much more if I'd felt well. Have you been taking lots of naps too? I rememberbeing so exhausted that I had a 2.5 hour nap on xmas eve!

We got someone to do my maternity cover. I already know her from another department and I always thought her to be a quite conscientious worker so at least I know I wont have a mess to clear up when I get back.  We are going out for lunch on my 2nd last day at work which is nice because means I'll probaby only have to work till 12 that day then the rest will be a skive.

My brother has invited our family & his girlfriends family round to their flat tomorrow. My other brother and I are convinced there is going to be some kind of announcement! He claims its a combined flat warming & birthday party though.

Keep your fingers crossed that the carpet shop phone today to arrange fitting the nursery carpet, again!

Jane
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

just a quick post today as am still busy at work am here until afetr 7pm again tonight, ahh, nevermind.

Jane i have been worrying all day, this is the first morning in ages i havent felt/ been sick, am so worried something is wrong, please come back sickness. Good luck for the carpet 

moira glad you are feeling positive i met a girl the other day who got her baby with only 2 eggs so dont worry, the quality is better the less there are.

kat, good luck with applications etc will have a good natter thursday. Not sure when next scan is may find out on tuesday, not sure.

donna glad fil getting better look forward to catching up.


joe good luck with getting a table honey think we have slug and lettuce, pizza hut or frankie and bennies, oh there is also walkabout who have a private bit over the other side you can book tables in i think.

take care girlies,

Kirsty xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,

how are you all?

Kirsty- that poem had me weeping buckets this morning - lovely but sad if you're on this side of IF.Heres hoping. Try and enjoy not feeling sick for a change- your body/baby has obviousloy decided that getting mummmy to throw up is not required just now or else your body is getting used to the hormone levels?

Moira- as you know everyone has down days especially when a small will be growing nicely or you may have more.Depends very much on who scans you and how much time they spend looking.The numbers are a bit irrelevant if you have a couple of good quality- some women produce loads of good quality and others only one or two and others don't have any good quality no matter how many they produce.You need to be eating 60g protein a day( some clinics recommend a litre of milk  a day to make sure theres enough protein but its a bit unreasonable if you're drinking lots of water-2ltrs), like Joe says- meat, nuts, beans, even tinned tomatoes have 5g in them.Also keep taking a prenatal multi vit and a high dose essential fatty acid from fiah oil but not cod liver oil which conatian too much vit a and toxins.  

Jan- hope end of school week goes ok 

Tracey- its great you know so many girls having babies too-thats what happened with my friends all seemed to drop like flies!It'll be good support when you're up through the night with screaming wee ones 

Sharon- have you got your case packed?

Joe- thanks for organising us.Is there anywhere a bit quieter than slug and lettuce?I have a slight hearing problem where I find it difficult to filter out background noise at times.If not I thought otherwise it was fine.
( BTW I was only partying at a 40th !)

Donna- looking forward to meeting you  

Well thats the photos done- now a breather till viewings start next week.Having a lie down today- everything aches.... 

love Lorna xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Lorna dont worry I knew that it wasnt you  - you dont look anywhere near 40 hon.  Anyway how was it?? 

So the meet up....................

Here goes

  Frankie & Benny's (Omni) Thursday 6th July 6.30pm/7.00pm (9 people ) 1 space left if anyone else would like to come Jambo ??  

Booked under name Sked - i'll get there for about 6.30pm but dont worry if you are a bit later will probably take a bit time for everyone to get there.

    

Really looking foward to catching up again

Luv Yoda XXX


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi

Kirsty - Everything will be fine.   I had days like those too but like Lorna says just baby has what it needs for now and giving mummy a rest. I wish I could say you'll stop worrying - my DH just says thats what mummies do and I'll probably will worry about our little ones for the rest of our lifes.

Lorna my case is 1/2 packed. I washed some baby stuff the other day so I'll be able to get that put in bag now - if I could just decide which cute outfits I want to take  

Joe thanks for booking everything.

Sharon
xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks Joe- looking forward to it!

Sharon- aww cute outfits- if I could dress the dog in them i would!

lorna xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Kirsty

I'm sure you'll be fine    If you really want to feel sick try not eating anything for a couple of hrs then you'll want to eat everything in sight to keep it at bay     try not to worry hon   

Orange juice might bring it on   with juicey bits though   Guess you'll want to wait till you've finished work.  

Take Care you'll be fine 

Best get the washing hung out .  

YodaXXX


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Yoda

Thanks for the message and making sure I felt invited.  I'm struggling to attend but as yous have all met and are still talking! I'd really like to come along as obviously yous weren't all scared away!  

I can't believe either that I haven't met my arch rival Ozzie too.  

If I can get away, I'll come along if, not, it sounds like it won't be the only meet so maybe the next one'll be better for me.  

Have a great time, anyway and thanks for asking me.  

Jayne


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh Jayne thanks for getting in touch - how are you  

- do hope you can make it    .  We'll be there probably till about 9ish (guessing from last time) it would be so nice to meet you - if you can make for dinner even better.   

Oh please come ,.......   

Speaking of Jambos - (I'm a Rangers fan)  they sent me a blooming application for Hearts club to my work.  Must have been because I ordered a shirt for my nephew at Xmas time, I'll be on their data base now!! .  Are they struggling for fans     only joking

Hope you can make it Jambo   I'll keep a space for you anyway  

Luv YodaXX


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks girls

am still feeling ok but been very tired and spotty today which has been very different from the last few weeks, cant help but worrying but thanks, hope you are all right.

jayne hope you can make the meet would be lovely to see you.

jo i will get there quite sharp aswell, thanks again for organising it.

sharon thanks honey, will see you at the meet all going well.

lorna nice to hear from you honey looking forward to having a natter.

ok am still at work have to run, only an hour and a bit to go though, yeh.

kirsty xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hullo... we're here again ...  

Just wanted to say HI! I'm still around, but I am very busy so won't be able to chat much. 

Hugs!
Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi guys-what on earth has been happening here? Just found the site again.Why didn't they give us warning it was going offline for so long!
How is everyone? We're busy with flat move/rennovations etc. Abou to hassle
Ciara about cancellations- she did  say start phoning in Aug well its august!Come back everyone! Hi kat- whats happening?
lorna x


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

where did july go ?? o cant remember where we were up to.

jambo hows it going, where are you up to ?

how are all our pg ladies joe & kirsty you coping with the heat ??
tracey , jane & donna you still hanging in there or do you have good news for us ?

lorna hows the move going

kat you busy with new work 

moira how are you, whats your next step ??

jan holiday nearly up its flown in hasn't it.

sorry if i missed anyone its been so long


ozzie


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Oh my god, I can't believe how much I have missed you all and I am so glad to see the site back up and running.
How is everyone?
Jambo, how is the treatment going?
Moonchild, any word on cancellations?
I have my scan next wedneday and I am a bit nervous about it. Does anyone know if I have to have a full bladder? I am fretting a bit and worrying about every little twinge and frantically knicker checking. My boobs are much bigger than they were before, I am knackered and I have been feeling queasy the last few days, so I should definitely be more positive.
Hi to Little Wolf, Ozzie, Maz, Flumpy, Silver, Jane, Camsmum, Yoda and Twiggy. Hope all of you are really well and look forward to hearing your news.
Take care and huge love
Moira x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

yeh i eventually managed top get logged back on what a hassel that was!!!

moira honey congrats again, they will do an internal for your first scan felt a bit weird about it but is worth it when you see wee blob, how far on will you be? i was 6 weeks 6 days and saw heartbeat good luck honey its as bad as the 2ww isnt it.

ok lorna, donna, kat i am calling to cancel my cycle this afternoon as i got a letter telling me to call with sept period to start (thought it was already cancelled), so let me know and i will give you a time to call and see if one of you can get it. Lorna i noticed you had been calling up for a cancellation anyway, would love one of you guys to get it my work no and e-mail  is on the cards i gave you at dinner as my mobile is bust and i will be at work all day. i wont call to cancel until i hear from one of you lot. 

tracey not long now honey, how are you feeling?

jan hows it going? hope you are getting a bit of relaxation time.

joe just ignore that e-mail i sent you earlier, as you can see eventually managed to get back on.

sharon hows you any news

jane hows the tx going

ok have to run please get in touch,

kirsty xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Just a quickie 

Moira - A massive congrats hon    

Hope you are all doing well XX

Love YodaXX


----------



## curlywurly (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi ladies,

I don't know if you'll remember me, I found this board a few months back and introduced myself.  Since then I have just been lurking.  My IVF with ICSI is now fast approaching - I've to call with my Sept period and expect to starting taking drugs around the 25th Sept, with tx mid oct!.  I've just been asked to pay for my treatment - does anyone know when the prices went up?  My GP is willing to fund the drugs and I can't figure out how much I am supposed to pay.  If anyone can help that would be much appreciated.

curly x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Kirsty- didn't realise my inbox was full( thanks for letting me know Joe).Just got the messages about you cancelling etc but phoned anyway today.Ciara( lovely as always)said I was now at the top of the cancellation list and they'd just sent out letters to everyone for cancellation appointments for october ( that were brought forward from  november)but that usually  a few won't take it up so should hear in the next few days if anyones dropped out.She seemed quite confident I'd be cycling in october but we'll see.Got an appointment in sept for a consultation with Dundee but wouldn't get a quicker self funded cycle there anyway.Can still transfer to their nhs list and hopefully get a funded cycle beginning next year.
How's baby bear? And you? Able to eat i hope? Saw the stuff in the paper about possible relocation of you place- how would that affect you?

Moira- good luck with your scan hon- the waiting must be awful - everyhting will be fine I;m sure but theres no point saying that- you'll worry anyway! 

Joe- how are you babes? Busy with the summer holidays etc?

tracey- not long now- hope you're bearing up? Any news from sharon?  

Donna- I've no idea where July went either!Doing house rennovations and flat selling for me I suppose!Are you hasselling them yet for a cancellation?

Curlywurly- I remember you! looks like we might be cycling around the same time if i get my cancellation.The prices went up in April i think as i just managed to fly under the radar on the old prices in my april cycle as they'd cancelled me in jan.Can't remember how much the drugs are- around £900??Where are you based out of interest? Just wondered if my GP might pay for drugs...

Hi Kat and anyone I've missed,
love lorna xx


----------



## curlywurly (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi moonchild,

just found the new prices on the website.  Drugs cost £640.  I'm in Edinburgh North.

Maybe see you in Sept/Oct!

curly


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

curlywurly i remember you to, yeh drugs are £640 and up to £400 if you need extra drugs i think, i went to my gp to find out if they would pay for drugs, unfortunately they wouldnt but i know people who have got the drugs through their gp so is def worth a try. Good luck with your tx 

lorna i will call and cancel this afternoon, i really hope that one of you lot get this cancellation and it brings you as much luck as it brought me, fingers crossed. Yeh i got the letter to start in sept for october ivf am sure you will get to go then if you are at the top of the list. Good luck honey. I am ok thanks still being sick but scan went well and fidget is doing fine kicking about, wouldnt stay still to get measured! and scan photo is really clear, i was blubbing again, is just a shame scott couldnt have seen it. Am sure you will be in the same boat soon honey 

hi joe hows the wee man?

hi to everyone else better go am at work, doing a 12 1/2 hour shift again (so i can get monday off).

speak soon,

kirsty xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

hi girls,

kirsty- glad scan went wellI'm not surprised you were blubbing- what a miracle and a mover! 

Curly- I'm edin north too....

But, good news from me today( sorry everyone else who's waiting) but Ciara phoned to say I've to go in for pre tx scan with this af in couple of weeks and then can either start long protocol  day 23 in sept or hang off and do short protocol  with mid sept af. Not only that but there seems to have been some discrepency with how long we have been on the nhs list  and when we were told we were put on the list and  it seems they'll pay for this cycle    Suppose we have been going there for 4 yrs now and not had a paid cycle...not going to query it too much in case they change their minds.Apparently when they looked back I was on the list for this year before the money ran out but they didn't tell me.Its not that they've suddenly got more money.Only thing is I have to be resident in edin and that means either trying to move back the move date till end oct or renting somewhere in ed or something.Sure we'll work something out. Also DH will be away for a week during stims which means I'll have to be a big brave girl like the rest of you!Excited now...

Sorry me me me. Hope Kat , Donna, Jan( if you're going to edin) and Curly all get next lot of cancellations

love lorna xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

MOONCHILD

    WELL DONE ON THE CANCELLATION.

I SPOKE TO CIARA TODAY TOO & I HAVE TO PHONE WITH MY SEPTEMBER PERIOD FOR STARTING IN OCTOBER, GREAT IT MEANS I CAN GET MY HOLIDAY TO BLACKPOOL BEFORE I START AGAIN.

HOPE EVERYBODY ELSE GETS A CANCELLATION IT WOULD BE GREAT IF WE COULD ALL BE AT SOME STAGE OF CYCLING AT THE SAME TIME.


BETTER GO BACK TO WORK

DONNA


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning

Good to see how everyone is getting on.  Great that some new cycles are starting too.  Good luck everyone.  

I started my stims yesterday.  Had a cyst at my pre treatment scan but it's gone (or burst) so just got going yesterday.  Next scan on Tuesday.  Trying to enjoy the ride not just want to the whole thing to be over - my goodness I've looked forward to this time for long enough - I don't want to wish my life away.  

Take care

jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

yeh one of you might have got my cancellation, so glad you have both got one, kat are you trying for a cancellation too honey? lorna i wouldnt argue with them either its great they are going to pay a cycle for you. I wish you  and donna all the luck in the world for this cycle and also to everyone else who are going through or waiting for treatment.

jambo yeh on to stimms going to be busy on here again for next few weeks, good luck honey.

ok have to run as am at work but am dead chuffed for you all.

moira how are you feeling?

kirsty xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah- glad you got an appointment too Donna! Kat and Jan keep phoning,your names must be getting nearer the top of  the cancellation list surely.

jambo- brilliant news you've started again.Glad the cyst went- thats my first hurdle at pre tx scan as it held me up 2 mths last time.let us know how you're getting on.How are you feeling? have you got side effects you pro you?Must be your turn this time.Good luck  

No news from Sharon yet or Tracey

jan hon- spent ages pm you and the stupid thing timed me out- probably saved your ears from bleeding will try again.Keep your chin up.

am knackered today- went for a cycle yesterday(for lunch...) and for a sailing lesson last night to see how I'd get on.Was brilliant- a huge milestone  for me- never thought I'd be well enough to get back on the water.Lots of seals popping up beside us and loads of birds diving for fish-if only the forth road bridge wasn't roaring in the background...
lorna xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

jambo

good luck with the stimms, moira has set the ball rolling so hopefully we will see a surge in bfp for the ivf's now.

lorna hope my cyst doesn't hold me back,i'm dying to get started again. hope jan & kat get cancellations too.

sharon not hear from you lately, you got something to share with us   

tracey how are you, any movement yet  

moira not long till the scan now.

curly looks like a few of us might be cycle buddies this time.

twiggy & yoda hows the sickness 

better get on with it

speak soon

love donna


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey ladies back againi have to search for this page everytime as it wont e-mail me when someone posts (think is a prob with aol)  

donna yes i have a good feeling that moira is the first of many, we want a full strike this time 

jan are you still wanting a cancellation at edinburgh too? i would give them a call honey lornas right you cant be far from the top either. How is everything going? not heard from you for a while hope you are ok 

kat have you tried calling yet?

curley wulrley looks like you will have lots of cycle buds honey.

yeh not heard from sharon or tracey for a while maybe we have a couple of new wee bundles we dont know about?

joe how are you bearing up honey?

jambo good luck on the stims keep us updated. 

lorna no wonder you are knackered, sailing sounds good, well done.

ok better get back to the grind i suppose just grabbing a quick lunch. take care

kirsty xxx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

HI GIRLS
im wondering if any of you can give me some advice? i have just started my 1st ivf treatment last thursday. i started injecting buserelin on monday just there. i have been so ill since i started injecting myself, iv been in bed all week with terrible headaches and i can hardly open my eyes, also i was so sick everywhere last night and i cannot move as i am so dizzy. i just feel so rotten but i dont know if this was all normal with taking the drug. i have been on zoladex for 3 years non stop and was due this on monday too but the buserelin took over zoladexs place on monday instead. 
i did expect to have ups and downs but not from day one and i just feel so rotten. can anyone please tell me if this is all ok or should i phone the hospital or my doctor to let them know?? im a little worried!!

thanks! tracey x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

HI i'm in no way experienced and this is only my opinion but if i were you i would phone your hospital and see what they say, i never experienced any sickness or dizzyness during either of my 2 ivf cycles but i was using different drugs. 

take care, and let us know how you get on 

pam xx


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,
TJSK, I was fine on buserlin, just a bit irritable and bloated. I think you should definitely call the clinic and they will be able to advise. Good luck, let us know how you get on.
Moonchild, well done you, you must be delighted. It's a bit of a pain about the Edin postcode, but worth it really. 
Ozzie, not long now for you either. I have read elsewhere on the board that orange is a good colour when oyu are trying to conceive. make sure you surround yourselve with orange things. 
Jambo, good luck with the stimms. What drug are you using? we had menopaur and it was a bit of a pain, but DP mixed it every morning for me.  I had a cyst also and that delayed me stimming for a week, so glad your one has gone.
twiggy, I don't get notified either which is a right pain. I have been feeling really sick all week. I haven't been sick, but I have had to rush to the toilet a couple of times. It is horrible at work because I have to pretend I am feeling ook. Someone said I was looking pale yesterday and I just had to say I was feeling a bit off. I am finding it difficult to eat and I am worried that I am not getting all the nutrients I need. I was super healthy up till last week, but I am off pretty much everything at the moment. Any tips for dealing with the nausea? I am going to go into Napiers tomorrow and see if they can help. How are you feeling? Have you told work yet?
Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well and looking forward to the weekend.
Take care 
Love Moira xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

tjsk


i have been on & off zoladex now since 2003 & also used buserilin during 2  ivf cycles but i felt fine, as the girls say just a little hormonal. you should probably phone the hospital it sounds like it doesn't agree with you. they could change you onto the spray or something.

donna


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Sorry been awol for a bit. Lots to catch up on. But first have to let you know that I just got home from the hospital with my little bundle Jenna Louise. Born on 31 July, 7lb 8oz.

Will try and pop back in a few days to catch up.

Jane
xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

sharon & dh

congratulations on the birth of jenna louise (pictures posted as soon as possible please   ) 
       

it makes it feel so real & achieveable for the rest of us now.

hope you are all well & enjoying your little girl

love donna


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Sharon- yeeha!Well done girl! Congratulations on safe arrival of Jenna- what a lovely name.Fill us in when you get the chance- hope you're both doing well.          

TJSK- hi there.Sorry you've been feeling so rubbish- I'dd phone the clinic- they'd rather hear from you and it be nothing than not hear from you and it be something if you get what I mean.They're used to people phoning
all the time with their various symptoms and they couldn't be more helpful.Donnas right they may change you to a different drug or sniffing.Does sound like its not agreeing with you. I was exhausted on the buserelin inj and had hot flushes and mood swings from about day 2-3 but not dizziness.I do know some girls who got terrible migraines on it- maybe thats whats making you sick too...Lots of rest now if you can.let us know how you get on.

Kirsty- hope you can stop doing such long days sometime??

Moira- don't worry about not getting enough nutrients- the baby will take everything it needs from you- its you who'll suffer short term but you won't even notice it.Its supposed to be a sign of a good placenta developing.Shame its such an awful symptom.Hope you feel better soon- if only you could get to enjoy being pregnant girls huh?

lorna xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

OMG OMG OMG Jane CONGRATULATIONS!!

We don't see that kind of post often enough....

My goodnesss, everyone seems to be strting treatment or in the middle of it, or pregnant...or just given birth!

I wonder if it would be possible to do a "where everyone is in regard to treatment" list.  I'm trying to remember who organised it all last time.  Was it Yoda? as it was really helpfull and exciting to see where everyone was.  

Any noble volunteers?

Have a great weekend

PS am on menopur as have always responded well to that.  Used gonal F once and only got 1 egg.  Feeling great eating lots of protein and looking after myself.  

Jayne


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Jane,
Huge congratulations to you and DH. What lovely news and what a lovely name.
Look forward to seeing some pics.
Take care and enjoy.
Love moira xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Sharon

    Welcome Jenna Louise       

How fantastic - I knew you were going to have a little girl even dh said so. SOooooooooooo chuffed for you and DH cant wait to see some photos. What a lovely name  

Keep in touch

Good news for the ladies moving up the list - it will soon be you. 

Hope everyone is well

Love

JoeXX

Jambo  - I think it may have been Little Wolf who organised the last "where are you in your tx list" I'm not on as much lately. Hope your tx is going good hon.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

heres a rough guide, if anybody wants to let me know differently i will update.

jayne - currently stimming
moira  -  bfp, 28.03.07 twins
yoda  - bfp, edd 11.09.06
twiggy - bfp, edd 04.02.07
tracey - bfp, edd 1308.06
sharon - bfp   jenna louise born 31.07.06
lorna - next cycle imminent sept/oct
donna - next cycle imminent sept/oct
kat  -  awaiting next cycle
jan  - awaiting next cycle
tjsk - down regulating
curly wurly - next cycle sept/oct
carol548 - awaiting first tx

i'm bound to have forgotten people or got info wrong just let me know.

donna


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Well done Sharon!!   I'm really chuffed for you and dh. Looking forward to seeing pics. And now Joe and Tracey aren't so far behind   .
Love
Jan xx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls, 
thanks for the advice. i feel so much better today....one day without a headache (well up to now anyway)! i just had a few days rest and i feel a little like my old self. i think maybe iv had a bug or something or maybe just getting used to the buserelin? if i dont feel too good again i will call the hospital just to make sure.

once again many thanks!

tracey x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Donna

Thanks for doing the list.  It's brilliant to see everyone so close to/alraedy in or had a successful treatment!

Jayne


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Jane - congrats on your little girl. 

Had written a big post on Friday and then website crashed on me....  

Just a quick "Hello" from me... still here... still alive... not going for cancellations ... awaiting tx in December. 

Hugs to you all.
Kat


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hiya everyone- sorry for joining in and then going completely AWOL. Had a quick look at the summary - ta very much and huge hugs to everyone for all your various reasons. 

Brain is just not in gear, had so much to get my head round recently. Anyway, in summary we've more or less decided to give the old IVF a go after 3 years of taking various pills and them not working. 

We're going to go private as soon as possible which is a) very scary b) there's a 7 month waiting list to give us time to get my head round it and c) the logical decision. 

Also, DH said I could do whatever I wanted re: work (to be fair the waterworks came on first lol ) and I talked to my boss and he said that his baby was an ivf baby and I could do what I wanted too. He also said that if I needed time off or was having a bad day etc just to let him know. And he agreed to me doing 3 days a week from a month before we start treatment. 

Everything just seems to be falling into place. So if you don't mind, I'll keep checking in for all your news and hints and tips......just not leave it so long so I look like a complete slacker on this board, in which case feel free to use my backside for target practice in your biggest clown shoes!!!!! 

Anyway, congratulations to those who deserve it (which lets face it is EVERYONE) but maybe some more qualifying cases....and a big squishy hug to those needing it. 

Cheers all 

Cx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya girls

sharon omg was wondering how you really preg girls were getting on, thats so lovely and such a nice name, brings a tear to the eye. Hope you and babbs are both well and enjoying your time together.

carol honey is it you or dh that has probs? or unexplained? i was the one with problems and after 2 years of pills etc became preg using puragon injections whilst waiting on ivf, didnt expect it to actually work, just wondered if this may be good tx for you to try whilst waiting on the list? i have pcos so wasnt ovulating plus had abnormal womb lining. good luck, keep in touch.

kat good to hear from you hope you are ok.

moira sorry to hear of morning sickness, its not very nice is it. I have lost count of how many times i have had to throw up at work, makes it worse but covered it up well. Not alot helped me i am afraid but def think it is worse if i get up early for work, am tired or hungry. Ginger tea or some vit b something (12 i think) is supposed to help. Think on the bright side sickness supposed to be a good sign and means babbs is doing well. I am still being sick but dont worry as the baby gets everything it needs from you and dont worry if you loose a few pounds, i lost 2lb in first 12 weeks and babbs was very lively at scan. Is your scan tomorrow? how far on will you be? p.s i told work last week (was 13 wks gone- wanted to wait until after scan).

donna thanks for that update my edd is 4th feb 07, are you all geared up for sept? will be hear before you know it.

lorna once sept hits should be able to do shorter days,

oh bugger is that the time have to run will come back at lunchtime,

k x[br]: 8/08/06, 11:01hi again,

just try and catch up with the rest of personals

sharon you have put a smile on my face today so nice to hear some good news, the thought of a 12 1/2 hour shift was depressing me but you have cheered me up.

jambo hows the stimms going honey?

tjsk glad you are feeling better, if you have any concerns though i would def check with the clinic, wont hurt.

tracey you will be next honey, are you feeling its a boy or a girl yet? good luck let us know as soon as you can.

joe not long for you either, its all exciting on this board just now.

lorna yeh i have a few long days next few weeks then hours will come down with scotts season.

jan honey not heard from you for ages, hows it going? whats your plan of action now? r u still considering london?

curleywurly not long until sept now

ok better move again, will speak soon.

kirsty xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,

thanks for doing a list Donna.My memory's like a sieve.Glad everyones doing ok- hope everyone doing tx just now is feeling symptom free , preg ladies are not too icky or terrified( take your pick depending on EDD!), and the rest of us  are hanging in there .       to everyone,

Been awol looking after Mum then her friend died yesterday so felt should stay and keep her company.Lovely sunset yesterday behind Ben Lomond driving west- fair brought a tear to a glass eye.
love lorna xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

quick hello ... life's going totally beserk again ... 

After getting several "NO"s from physios and no replies at all from most of them regarding my "shadowing" I got finally a "yes" from an osteopath. WAHEY! Did 5 hours last week over 2 days with different osteos. ... everything was planned, I was supposed to hand in my notice today with work etc.  And yesterday I got a phone call from the osteo clinic telling me that they have changed their company policy due to a previous "observer" where they have seen over the last couple of weeks that patients weren't too happy with a 3rd party in the room. 

Well.. there you go. I am supposed to get some practical experience but somehow don't get anywhere .... felt totally like a failure (and of course all the IVF rubbish came up at the same time), the waterworks did work overtime yesterday, I had a row with DH about it (misunderstanding) as well.. and then we made the decision that I give work the option to either let me go down to 2 days per week working or handing in my notice .... 

Had a talk with my boss this morning, really was hard (never have been handing in my notice without another job), but boss said she's not saying "no" to the 2 days yet. She's going to have a look at the figures/plans tomorrow and will talk to her senior boss then as well.... looks like I may not get rid of that company at the end of tomorrow ...   It would be the best for me though - still having a regular income, still having more pay into my pension, maternity leave when IVF works ... 

Ach well... that's the news from me. 

Congrats Sharon - and hugs to everyone else.

Lorna/Donna: I am not going for cancellation because of all the studying, losing weight etc.  With my luck I'd only get a cancellation starting injecting in November and I really don't fancy doing EC/ET close to Christmas.... 

HUGS!
Kat


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi 

kat honey am so sorry honey, hope work works out for the best honey, sorry osteopath didnt work out   must be very annoying.

lorna hope your mum is ok

ok i cant speak long as i have a  course all day today.

k x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi tracey nice to hear from you, i know christmas stuff seems to come out quicker every year and comes round so quickly. I am not feeling to bad now, i feel a bit dodgy in the morning and tired in the middle of the day and night but getting better i think. I was nervous about telling work but my boss was very understanding and he gave me a kiss   hope nobody saw as the blinds were open in the meeting room and you know what rumours are like  anyway have not told him would like to take the years maternity leave yet and he has just assumed am taking 6 months but will tell him tomorrow i think as i have a meeting with personnel to see what i have to do etc, so not looking forward to telling him that. I did say i would work until end of jan though, do you think i am leaving it a bit late? the first baby is usually late anyway and i thought i will have 2 weeks holiday at christmas and then come back for 3 weeks. 

ok hi to everyone else just grabbing a quick lunch between my riviting course on e-mail management (fun),

take care,

kirsty xxx


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,
Hope you are all well.
Twiggy, I have been laughing about your post and rumours starting about you and your boss. Hope you enjoy the rest of your course.
LW, Sorry to hear things didn't work out with the osteo clinic. I know this might sound weird, but do you check in the Herald & Post and Evening News? Sometimes there are adverts for physio and OT assistants.
Camsmum, you are so organised and I am v impressed. Not long to go, how are you feeling? Thanks for the ginger cordial tip - it seems to really help.
Ozzie, thanks for the list, it is great to see exactly were people are at.
Jambo, how are the stimms? Any news on EC?
I haven't been on much recently because I have been feeling so s**t. I have had a bit of brown discharge and last night there was some blood when I wiped after going for a pee. We started to panic and I set myself up for the worst news possible at the scan today. we couldn't have got better news though... we saw 2 lovely heartbeats and they are the size they should be. we are both totally relieved  and can't quite believe it. The clinic said to keep an eye on the blood and rest for the next few days. There doesn't seem to be so much now, so hopefully it will clear up. I am 7 weeks pregnant and the babies are due on 28/03/07. It's mad and I can't quite get my end round it. We only had 3 eggs and that has resulted in twins, we feel so lucky.
Hi to everyone else.
Love Moira


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi girls,

Congratulations Moira - that is brilliant news  !! Take it really easy, but as I'm sure they told you it's quite common to bleed in early pg and for there to be absolutely nothing wrong.

I just spoke to the Notts consultant today and we seem to have every immune issue going. I have higher than normal NK cells, elevated NK cell activity, DH and I share an antigen and the antibodies that would protect the fetus from my immune system are too low! This is on top of the PCOS, the insulin resistance, the lowish thyroid, the Factor V Leiden AND the additional clotting issues. Part of me is wondering whether I am meant to be a mum with all these things getting in the way  . He recommends staying with the Metformin and the thyroxine and doing IVF with aspirin, clexane, prednisolone and IVIG on top of the DRs and stims. Very expensive, very stressful, not available here and not guaranteed to work - but we'll probably try anyway. We'd really like to stay with the ERI, and I'm going to contact the miscarriage consultant we saw in London to see if she might prescribe the prednisolone to take with IVF up here (cat in h*ll's chance, but I'm going to ask). Course then I'd need to persude the cons at ERI to let me take it!! No way I'd get the IVIG. Spoke to Ciara last week (before all this) and there's really no chance of us getting an NHS go and there's no movement on the private list for me - December treatment (Xmas - how lovely  !). I have a feeling it'll be London for us.

On top of all this, having been getting my annual MOT on holiday (never get to docs or dentist etc for "normal" stuff in term time!), I've been referred to hospital by my GP for a suspect mole and to the breast unit by the WellWoman Clinic because of a "ropey" area in one boob (that's what the doc said!!). I can't do treatment until both of these are sorted out, so I'm stuck.

As you know, I've been feeling really low already and all this is a bit much. I will check in on you all and I may post from time to time, but I think I need to get my head down and into work (kids back next week) and get all this other medical stuff dealt with. I wish you all LOADS of luck with tx, bumps and babies - you're a brilliant bunch of people and you all deserve wonderful things.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

oh jan honey i am so sorry about all your problems  you never know if it will work or not though and you will regret it if you dont try, if i were in your shoes would def go for it, i will keep everything crossed for you with tx honey and also hope you get the all clear re the mole and breast very soon, must be horrible having all that extra stress. I am sending you a big hug and we are always here to talk if you need to. Take care honey.

kirsty xxx[br]: 9/08/06, 17:20
moira wow twins you must be over the moon, thats brilliant news. Try and not worry about the bleeding to much honey it is apparently quite common in early preg but it sounds like you have 2 wee fighters there, oh is so exciting. Glad the ginger stuff helping you, i havent been sick today (bonus) but there is always tomorrow.

take care and keep us upto date. feet up lady

love

kirsty xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Moira

OMG!!! I was just thinking of you and your strong symptoms and did wonder if it were twins.  



               



This is wonderful so so pleased for you     You lucky lady   fantastic !


I didnt know about the ginger cordial   i'm still feeling sick @   35 wks ! so will give it a go - tried everything else so worth a try.   

Jan hope all is well with moles & Boob - I recently had 2 moles on my back removed it is quite worrying , at least your doing something about it, some people dont bother which can be a massive mistake    Take Care Jan - I really hope  all is well & you get your IVF appointment sooner than l8r.   Keep your chin up hon    Do keep in touch when you can  

Tracey - You should be taking it easy  .  You make me feel like a lazy slob  .  I just crashed out on my bed for about 3hrs - not really been feeling the best.  Glad you are well, just dont over do it - I heard they give you something from Harvey Nicks if your waters break in there though.  - Happy Xmas Shopping   

LW - Sorry things arent going so good - something WILL come up.  I hope you find something soon    Rol l on December for you  

Ozzie it was good of you to make up the list - Cheers .  All set for IVF then??  

Kirsty - Good luck telling the boss 1yr off- theres nothing they can do you are entitled to do this as far as I'm aware.  No more kissing though    Is he sexy??  Only kidding   

Lorna - sorry about your Mums friend.    Its good she has you for support    

Carol - 25 eggs - Fantastic  

Hello to everyone else - need to go  

Love N Stuff

YodaXX


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Moira - that is just wonderful. What a clever girl you are. May you have a very safe and healthy pregnancy. 

Yoda - you made me chuckle with my 25 eggs........I'd love to know where they came from?! Don't lay any eggs normally. ha ha ha ! 

Hi everyone else. Not too much time, so just consider yourself dutifully hugged. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Sorry Carol....Doh 

Must have been another Carol with same profile pic. Did read it somewhere   blame the hormones - it'll soon be you then I'll be taking the mickey at you    for having pregnancy brain or lack of.

Apologies xX

Yodaxx 

Just checked the Scottish Lassies it was Red Admiral  - got confussed as you on there too   sorry!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

joe sorry you are not feeling so good not long now and you will be joining sharon  yeh we can take an additional 6 months on top of normal 6 months if you have worked here for over a year, just trying to work out if can survive 6 months without my wages but dont want to miss the first year of my babies life, think i will still go for the year but not sure how boss will be, he will have to get in a replacement for me anyway so shouldnt make much difference. Oh god no he aint sexy is 58 on sat and not my type   even though i do normally go for the slightly older gent  

hi carol hows it going?

i think you really preg ladies should go shopping in harvey nics and fake labour starting (might get some free goodies) 

ok gotta run am at work got that meeting with personnel at 11am so wish me luck.

k x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Twiggy

      Thats you and your boss 

Only kidding!! Good Luck with telling them about the year off.  I would have to agree with you, if you can you should take a good length of time off. It is so important to spend the first few years with your baby.  I'll only be doing Mornings Mon - Thurs  so quite happy with this arrangement 

Take Care Hon

Yoda XX

Hello to all you other luvlies


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

joe can just imagine the rumours in this place, especially when i start getting really big     yeh you would miss so much the first year with walking and talking etc starting. Well i had the meeting and apparently they just assume you have a year off and you decide when you want to come back within that year and put it in writing 4 weeks before you plan to return, although we are not guaranteed our original job back but 9 times out of 10 you get it, i think i prob would as quite specialised job and they would have to retrain me if put me in another section. Anyway that means if we are struggling for cash after the 6 months pay runs out i can return in a month if i had to, but think i will aim for as long as poss up to a year.

hi to all you lovely ladies hope you are all doing well. havve to run leaving at 4.30pm tonight yipee, although got to go to sainsburys on way home,

speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi girls,
Thanks for all your good wishes. the blood seems to have stopped, so hopefully there will be no more. I was at my GP to check that I didn't have a urine infection. he didin't think so, but was going to get it checked anyway.
Jan, sorry to hear about all your problems. I haven't heard of IVIG - what is it? Good luck with the mole as well. I'm sure it is nothing, but it is always a worry. Love and all postive, good wishes to you for the future. I really, really hope it works out.
Hi to everyone else.
Love moira xx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls

just wanted to say hello! and i hope you are all well? i am doing ok with the injections and i am feeling a lot better than i was last week   i had a word with the doctor today and i feel a little more at ease now, i was a bit worried incase they stopped my ivf...iv waited so long to get here and that would just be devastating! i am still feeling sick and dizzy and i don't know if this is normal but i feel very alone at the moment??   dh is a darling and he is there 100% and is so supportive so i don't understand why i feel like this, doctor said it could be coz i am the one who is having everything done and dh only has to give a sample? maybe it's  just that but i just wondered if anyone else had felt like this at all, hopefully it will just pass?

goodluck to everyone!! tracey xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

TJSK-  think what you're feeling is quite normal hon.I felt like that on and off during tx.Its a huge thing to put your body through and everyone reacts differently- sounds like you're feeling down because of the hormonal changes- I felt really depressed during my downreg which is why I'm reluctant to  spend 3 wks going through it again- discussing short protocol.Anyway- some people are lucky to have no side effects others are floored.You'll pick up as soon as you start the stims- honest!And rememebr to keep talking about how you feel.Chin up babes,be worth it in the end. 

Hi everyone! How you doing?

I'm on antibiotics again for urinary infect- didn't really clear up.Hope these will knock it on the head 
lorna xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,63875.0.html

Hi ladies

A thread has been started by Vonnie asking about contacts for Acupuncture in Edinburgh.

Referred her to this thread as I know some of you ladies had or are having this tx. Hope this is ok 

Lorna - hope the infection clears soon. Have you tried cranberry juice??

TJSK - hope you feel better soon

Hello to everyone else 

Take Care all Yoda XX


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi ladies just checking howyou are all doing

joe i had booked an accupuncture session but cancelled it before i went was homeopathic guy at york place, is supposed to be very good.

oh lorna urine infections can be really sore i used to get them alot but not had one for a couple of years (touch wood), cranberry juice and lots of water to clear out system will help antibioticsw, hope it clears soon honey.

tracey glad injections are going ok and you are feeling a bit better, everyone reacts differently but i did feel a bit like i was doing it alone whilst injecting, i am sure you will feel better soon. 

moira glad bleeding has stopped, hop you have a smooth pregnancy from now on.

ok better go and get dressed gardener supposed to be comming this morning.

kirsty xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Kirsty

Does he look like the sexy gardener from desperate housewives ?? 

Hope he makes a good job

Hello to everyone
XX


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Sorry girls, I know I said I wouldn't be posting much but I need some advice! 

Feeling absolutely cr*p at the moment. I'm in the middle of another bio-chemical pg! AF is now 3 days late (regular as clockwork on Metformin) and had the faintest of faint +ives yesterday (in the middle of the day). The one I did today (1st thing in the morning, so it should have been clearer) is so faint that it's more that I can see where the line would be if there was a line, if you see what I mean. I'd been having localised cramping on and off this week and feeling a little nauseous but thought it was just AF on its way.

No hopeful messages please - I've been here before and there's no way on earth this pg is anything other than on its way out, but don't know whether to go and get a blood hcg at the ERI tomorrow :-. Last time this happened, by the time I got in to get a blood test, the hcg was at less than 5 (had a + on a Friday afternoon called EFREC and went for bloods on Monday morning). In fact the last two times - same thing happened once at the early pg unit before I was under the care of EFREC. I'm sure they think I'm making the whole thing up (and if it weren't for DH seeing the lines, I'd probably think I was too). On the one hand, when this happened the last time, Dr Tay did say I should come straight in for an hcg as soon as poss if I got a +ive again. On the other, if I go in and the hcg is less than 5, are they going to think I'm even more nuts than they probably already do and do I really need to add to my stress by setting myself up for that? Could always take in yesterday's pee-stick - the blue has "sunk" now that it's dried so the line is really thin, but it's there. I'm just so upset and confused by it all. Have spent all weekend worrying and crying . Tomorrow is also my first day back at work .

Aaargh! Help!
Love
Jan xx
[br]: 13/08/06, 13:19Sorry, should have said - if AF appears, obviously I won't go for the test!


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

I wish I was a glo-worm
Your life is never glum, 
How can you be unhappy?
When the sun shines out your bum?

Sorry - just thought I'd share that with you all cos it made me giggle. 

Packing to go on my hols to Barcelona for a week with a girlfriend and then back for 3 weeks before heading off to Namibia for a holiday with dh......work can shove it just now  ! 

Need to go and make lasagne and roast chicken to feed dh while I am on holiday, poor so and so would probably eat fish finger sandwiches all week if he was left to his own means......what a sad housewife I long to be!!!!! 

BIG SQUISHY HUG ALL xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Finally managed to get a picture up of Jenna on my profile.

Moira thats fab news that there are two little beans in there. Hope you are keeping well and the bleeding has subsided.

Jan hope everything is ok at the breast clinic and you can get on with tx. I dont have any experience with a chemical pregnancy but if I were you and Dr Tay has suggested it then go for the blood test. It doesnt cause them much trouble and Im sure they have had others in your position and wont judge you. It will put your mind at rest. If it is more than a chemical pregnancy it doesnt do you good to be stressed out wondering (well it either way it doesnt). Maybe the second test your pee was more diluted? Blood test is the only sure way to know.  

Tracey (tjsk) hope everything is still going well with injections.

How is everyone else?

Ventured out for out first proper trip today, made it to McDs and Asda in between feeds - whoo hooo! not very exciting but it was uneventful. I just had a picture of us in the middle of asda with screaming baby. I was dead proud though to be there with Jenna in her baby carrier & didnt feel a fraud buying nappies this time. Might try something more adventurous next time.

Jane
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh Jane 

Jenna is absolutely gorgeous.   you and DH must be on cloud nine.  Sending my love 

    



Jan - so sorry about the chem preg hon   - I wont go on just to say I am thinking of you.  Please let us know how you go.  

Carol548 ---Woow get you   - can I come??  have fun   


Hello to everyone else

Love YodaXX

Camsmum - Thinking of you too


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls

Jan- my poor girl.I pm'd you earlier.Another miscarriage( assuming you've had it confirmed today?did you go to clinic) - you must be feeling dreadful.  The sooner you can start tx for the immune problems the better.Any chance they can treat you for natural pregnancy?

Jane-have you changed your name or am i being stupid? loving you're piccie of beautiful Jenna.I'd be proud as punch too- enjoy the miracle is here!

Tracey- hope the raspberry leaf tea works- nothing worse than the time dragging on expectantly at the end especially for those of us waiting to hear you;re news!Only kidding- good luck!

Kirsty- how are you keeping these days? Eating ok?

Joe- how's you?

Donna- how are you passing the time?

Moira, tjsk, jambo hope you're all well?

Not much to report here-still not signed missives on either house  thought about losing some weight today and measured out my portion of Doritos but know I'll sucumb to the chocolate in the cupboard later...Well they can't expect to bring your tx date forward by 3 mths and expect you to have still lost the same amount of weight- can they

lorna xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

sharon - jenna is gorgeous.

jambo - hows it going, you still stimming? i really hope this is your turn. never met you but i really want this to happen for you, you deserve it.

tjsk - hows the down regging going, hope your feeling better.

jan - hows it going, did you get the hcg test?  

tracey - hope the raspberry tea works, if not you could always go for the madras   

joe , moira & kirsty how are you all.

lorna don't worry about the weight, i've not managed to lose anything.

carol - liked the poem, 

kat hope everythings okay with you, i'm sure your idea placement is just around the corner.

donna


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for the nice messages. I went in this morning and had a traumatic start. Waited an hour, had to whisper to a nurse in the waiting room to tell her why I was there as they didn't have me down for an apt, obviously. Then a woman came in and sat her baby down on a chair opposite us and fed him with much cooing etc - there's something really hard about seeing babies in an IF waiting room, tho' I know not everyone can get care for their kids at apt times. Saw Ciara, who was lovely (of course), and had a wee cry as I explained the situation. Called at midday to get a definite BFN - not a trace. At least I'd taken the +ive stick with me to show Ciara to prove I wasn't hallucinating (though waving a used pee-stick around probably won't make me seem any less mad ). Unless it's a huge coincidence of a late af _and_ a dodgy pee-stick _and_ a tummy upset, then I know I was pg briefly. Sort of underlines that straight IVF isn't going to be the answer for me - since sperm seems to be meeting egg (albeit not very often). It's the next bit we're cr*p at !

Lorna - chocolate is very important and we need those happy chemicals!! Yeah, feeling pretty miserable, but not as bad as at the weekend when I basically knew it was not going to work but still had that stupid uncertainty you get as your subconscious tries to deny what's staring you in the face. Being back at work actually helps - no rest for the wicked. Sadly, the immune tx is pretty heavy duty and they couldn't give it to me "speculatively" on natural cycles - plus the IVF lets them time it exactly. 
Tracey - you take it easy after all that walking. Should have had a go on the waltzers - that'd be just about guaranteed to bring on labour, I should think .
Hi to everyone else - and Kirsty, you're a married lady - are those hormones getting the better of you ?

One piece of happy news - one of my 2 pg friends from the mc support gp had her wee girl. After 4 years, 5 mcs and at the age of nearly 42, she deserves every second of happiness. I got a photo on my phone addressed to "Aunty Jan" - really chuffed to be an honorary aunty.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

still alive but not up for much chatting at the moment ... going to hand in my notice tomorrow (finally!!!) after they rejected my request for going down to 2 days per week between September and January (from 4 days)... their reason for the rejection was "due to detrimental effect on ability to meet customer demand". Well... it's their loss, innit??   

Speak soon-ish.

Hugs,
Kat


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Good morning

Goodness...what a mixed bag here at the NRIE.  Some folk have alraedy achieved their goal and others really struggling to even get started.  We all have our journeys to walk.  

I don't want to offend anyone so if religion offends you...please don't read the next two lines.  There's a song with the chorus of

I alone know the plans, the plans I have for you
Plans to bring you prosperity, and the future you long for

I find it comforting, even though I'm not a believer of "what's for you - won't go past you".  I won't bore you with the verses!

Anyway, I'm still stimming and the plan is for my EC on Friday.  It's taken longer than normal to get this far but at least we're here.  When you're not in treatment, all you want to do is be in treatment but when you are in treatment, you still worry about it all the time  

Take care

jayne


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there Kat - replied to you on the other thread. Hoping for better days for both of us!

Jambo -  for EC and hope it's as painless as possible. If you have EC on Friday, does that automatically mean a day 3 transfer?

Hi to everyone else.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

jan am so sorry honey couldnt check the thread from monday lunch so had missed your post. You are really brave honey and am so so sorry it didnt work out for you again  whats the plan now? ivf with immune drugs? when and where are you planning to go? really hope it works out for you soon, you have been through so much. Thats nice news about your friend, she has obviously had a rough ride too. Take care honey.

jayne whats meant to be will be i suppose, good luck for ec on friday how are you feeling? got everything crossed for you aswell.

kat good luck quiting your job honey, as you say there loss. Whats the plan for you now?

donna/ lorna getting geared up for next month? is comming round really quickly got everything crossed for you both too. Lorna dont worry about loosing weight you dont need to and choc will help get you through it 

joe how are you bearing up? no garder isnt sexy like the one on desp housewives, unfortunetely. 

sharon jenna is georgeous, am all gooey now  how big was she? how did you cope with the labour? 

carol nice poem lucky you with those nice holidays have a nice time.

tracey how are you bearing up honey? what date were you due again?good luck

moira hope you and beans are good.

tsj hows it going?

I am ok, not been sick since sunday so is def getting a bit better as is not everyday now. Its still not sunk in though, getting a scan on the 31st aug at livingston to see if figet is still ok and find out the sex, am nervous/ excited about that.

ok got to run am at work a long day again today 

speak soon 

kirsty xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi

egg collection is on Friday at 10.30 and hadn't even thought about the unit being closed on a Sunday....guess it's Monday.  Will need to ask.  

Hope the rest of you are enjoying the last of the good weather.  they keep saying summer's over but it seems lovely today.  

Enjoy   

Jayne


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls,

how are you all doing? i am still doing the injections, and they have been going ok, i am having headaches, feeling dizzy and i have  no energy. i am having to force myself to do things and its hard. i was taking water tablets before i started the ivf but i was told to stop taking them on the 1st and was fine at the beginning but now i am all hard and have swollen up...just my luck!!
i am back at the hospital tomorrow morning for a scan and to start my second set of drugs. i don't know if it's just me but i have found that going through this has been very hard and i have found it really hard with having to go to work? i might come across as being lazy but i have found the work part a real struggle? i do move around in my job alot but just the getting up in the mornings and the having to force myself to get motivated is a nightmare!! has anyone else been like this? i don't want to come across as im complaining as im glad that something is finally happening for us, i do still feel lonely and that it's me who is having to go through it all but hopefully it will all be worth it in the end!!

take care! love tracey xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jayne

Good Luck when EC comes round hon.  Let us know how you go.

Kirsty good you are getting scan @ Livi - look forward to hearing from you.

Hope everyone else is ok  

Take Care All Love YodaXX


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,

tjsk- you're doing really well getting over all the hurdles in tx.Hang in there, you've got to be in it to win it as i keep telling myself. I take my hat off to all you girls who've worked through cycles.I wasn't working and found it really hard( though to be fair I am still recovering from 4 yrs ME)- I was exhausted all the time and very emotional so you sound completely normal and not complaining at all  You let it out!Good luck  

Jayne- slow and sure is good.Should  be good for egg quality.there seems quite a few of us who were on stims for 18-21 days as I recall, camsmum and yoda and me- 2out of 3 prenancies ain't bad to quote a corny rock anthem nearly! Good luck for friday- hope it goes painfree and quickly.How have you been before with EC?   

Kirsty- glad you're getting over the sickness- bet you can't wait for that scan- so excited for you 

Hi Jan, Kat,Yoda, Camsmum,Jane,Carol , Donna and anyone I;ve missed sorry!

 from you pros out there- did any of you have problems with irregular periods and pain following tx? My first af was 25 days, then 28days( thought great getting back to normal as normally 28-32 days) then today suddenly appeared from no where at 24 days ?! Phoned clinic for pre tx scan and they said if ovaries haven't recovered yet might delay tx.Going in on mon for scan.

love lorna xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

everybody,

Just wanted to post a quick message to say I'm back on the site again. Been locked out since it came back because I joined during the time when all the info was wiped. Managed to get a message through by e-mail today and account is now back. Yipee!!

I've felt like a kiddie outside a closed sweet shop with my nose pressed against the glass. Reading everyone's news but not able to join in  

Will try and catch up with some personals later but got to make tea and dash out to a gig at the Corn Exchange in a bit. Will fill you in on my news with my house buying traumas later (things looking a lot better than they did a couple of weeks ago though).

Much love to all,

Maz xxx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

thanks for the advice. i am back at the hospital tomorrow so i will have a word with them and see what they say about it all? will keep you posted!!

thanks again! tracey x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Maz- poor thing! Welcome back- whats your house buying trauma- we're having the same thing.
Good luck tomorrow TJSK- they're so helpful with questions-well particularly the nurses- hope you get Corine or Ciara mind you Carmel sounded lovely today...


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

just wanted to say good luck to jayne for ec tomorrow, is et monday then? keep us posted on how you get on honey, will be thinking of you.

lorna how is the house buying/ sale going. Cant really help as didnt have full tx and always had bad irregular cycles anyway, good luck for monday i am sure everything will be fine.   

tracey how did you get on at eri today? it is tough having tx and going to work but i suppose it gives you something else to think about, although doesnt feel like it at the time. It is normal to be having all the feelings you are having, i am sure it will all be worth it in the end. 

aww maz feel sorry for you after that post, glad you are with us now, i have been having touble getting messages etc but i think is starting to get back to normal today.


hi joe how are you?


hi to donna/ kat hope you are well.

jan how are you honey? silly question i know but have been thinking of you  are you having to go back to work this week? take care.

ok i have to run will speak soon, good luck again jayne.

kirsty xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi kirsty,
funny you should ask- the damp proofing guy has just phoned to say he's coming to wreck our newly decorated bedroom to do the work required for the house sale tomorrow at 8am and i;ve got a friend and her new man coming to stay on sat....Oh the joys!Plaster dust can't wait!

Good luck jayne- thinking of you!

Hi everyone- hope you're all good.Jan- take care hon,

lorna xxx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi everyone

just wanted to let you know how i got on at the hospital today. i had my scan and they seemed happy with that as they never said otherwise. i have to stay on the buserelin for another week or so, so thats a pain but never mind! i have a large cyst on my right ovary and they told me today that they want to drain it before we go any further, so they have decided to give me an operation tomorrow morning at 11.30 i was a little shocked to say the least what 
with them doing it so quick, i hardly had time to breathe.
i am not worried at all about it but im a little wary of having another op as my last one was horrendous to say the least, and this is when i was told id never be able to have children....so it's bringing back some of the bad memories!! im sure i will be fine but just a little on edge, i don't think i will be sleeping much tonight?
i will keep you posted. hope you are all well?

tracey xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Tracey,

Glad to hear the scan was ok but sorry to hear about the other. I'm sure all will go well tomorrow but can't be easy for you. Try not to stress too much and don't stay up all night (I see you still online!).

We'll all be thinking of you tomorrow. I'm sure getting the op will be a good thing and will make sure you get the best possible chance for success for the tx. Lots of       for the best outcome at the end of all this.

Maz x

Hope the rest of the ERI crew are keeping well!


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi TJSK
sorry about the cyst but at least it'll be dealt with quickly and you can move on to stims.Good luck!


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi

Just to let you know, I got 4 eggs today.  I was a bit disappointed at first as previously I've got more but now I'm feeling more positive.  I'm hoping they all fertilise.  I'll find out tomorrow.  

Tracey, I think you were in the next bed to me today.  (unfortunately, curtains aren't soundproofed)  Good luck with your stims!

Jayne


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jambo

Thats still good hon    remember quality not quantity

Love Yoda XX Do you phone in tomorrow?? Good Luck  

Tracy - good luck for you too


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

jambo & tracey good luck (jambo sent you a pm)

camsmum your very quiet - is it due to the patter of tiny feet.

better dash i'm off out, will post more personals later.

hope everybody is well


donna


----------



## curlywurly (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Ladies,  

Hope you all all doing well.  
Tracey / Jambo - lots of luck to you both.

Counting down the days to Sept.  There is a chance that my Sept AF will start on the 31st Aug.  What will they do at ERI?  Will they make me wait til the AF at the end of Sept? 

curlywurly xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

Curlywurly, I'm sure ERI would let you start if you do get AF at the end of Aug, Ciara told me in May it was ok to call in even if Af arrived at the end of April. I think you'll be ok calling in a day early, a week might be pushing it though  

Jambo glad you're feeling upbeat about the EC, 4 is great it's 1 more than I got and I still had 2 put back. Keeping things crossed for you for the phone call tomorrow.

Tracey- hope everything went well with the op today. You had Jambo looking out for you though inthe next bed   . I do wonder how many of you I've probably met before in the waiting room or in the corridor in my nightie!

Hope everyone else is well, any sign of pitterpatter of other feet yet.... Yoda, camsmum?

Speak soon,

Maz x


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello

Jambo 4 eggs is great. Have you heard yet how many fertilised? By the way I had Fri EC and Mon ET. Actually found it good to have the extra day to recover from EC.

Curlywurly I had same thing with my AF possibly due right at end of August and they made me wait for September   Probably depends how busy they are. Sounds like similar timing to me, so this time next year fingers crossed you are stitting with your bundle in your arms.

TJSK hope your op went ok.

Lorna hope everything goes ok at the scan on Monday and you get the go ahead for tx.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Jane
xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi

Just thought I'd let you know we've only got 1 embryo to go back in.  Still, you can get pregnant on one embryo but can't on none!  So embryo transfer on Monday at midday.  Looking forward to two weeks off work and watching Keifer Sutherland every day in 24.  

Enjoy what's left of the weekend

Jayne


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jayne


Glad things are still looking good for you hon   .  I have done quite a bit of research on this single embryo transfer and it would seem there is not a huge amount of difference in the success rate on having 1 put back or 2 - the statistics show very little increase in success if it were 2 or more ( some English clinics you can have 3 put back) - My understanding of the whole IVF /ICSI tx  going forward is that they are hoping to change it to single embryo transfer period.  

I know you would probably rather have had the 2 but as I'm sure your consultant has explained - just takes the  1   

Good Luck for Monday Jayne    


Lorna - You too    Bet you cant wait to get started  

Hello to everyone else - hope you all all well.  


Take Care YodaXX


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Jayne- sending your embryo all the luck in the world   It could be the one so hang in there, you're doing great.Are you sore from EC? Good luck tomorrow 

Tracey- how did your op go hon? hope wasn't too bad...?

Thanks for the luck Yoda and Jane- can't wait to start again but also scared toh OH hope its not goign to be such a roller coaster this time- going tot try and chill more now I know whats involved.
How are bump and jenna doing~??lots os sleepless nights jane? 

Curly-hope they let you start sooner rather than later.Probably will depend  how busy they are...Be a bummer to have to wait an extra month though

Hi Maz, kirsty, kat, jan, tracey, and everyone I;ve missed sorry!

Lorna xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

jayne it only takes the one honey     keeping everything crossed for you and your little embrie, good luck for tomorrow    

hi lorna not long until you get started honey, when is af due? are you still going for the short cycle? got everything crossed for all of you girls, i am sure you will all be joining me puking up everyday soon 

hi joe

donna/ curley not long until you get started either honey, good luck.


tracey hope op went well honey. 

ok better go have been so lasy this morning.

kirsty xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks for all your good wishes and positive thoughts.  

I was speaking to my pal who had a successful IVF at Edinburgh in January and she was saying she just wanted to rush into the waiting room and shout at everyone (looking miserable) "It CAN happen for you too"  

All your positive pregnancies just show me that it can happen...I am so pleased that you can bring that to this thread.  

I'll let you know how I get on

Jayne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

Hope everyone's having a good weekend. I'm being far too lazy and not even got dressed yet (better get a shift on as supposed to be at Mum's for Sunday dinner at 3!)

Just dropped in to say all the best for the ET tomorrow Jayne. As Lorna & Yoda have said: it only takes the 1. Will be thinking of you and sending lots of         enjoy your fortnight with Keifer too   We're all here for you during the 2ww, keeping everything crossed.

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Just wanted to wish Jambo and Lorna luck for tomorrow. 
Jambo - you're quite right that one embie is all you need - I read about a girl on another thread recently who was gutted to only have one embie and gave up all hope and got a BFP 2 wks later.
Lorna - ever tempted to do an interesting dye-job on the lady garden to give the scanners a fright?
Love
Jan xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

jan

i like your sense of humour     

jambo - good luck for monday & take it easy, i'm sure thats the key.

donna


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

lorna good luck for today  

jambo thinking of you honey, in a couple of hours that embrie will be snuggling into mummy    

hi donna how are you?

Jan how are you doing honey?

maz lasy days are nice, hope you had a nice dinner at your mums.

ok have to run am at work just wanted to wish everyone luck

kirsty xxx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Guys

I was at my GP last week and I have been referred to ERI.

This will be my first time at the ERI as my endometriosis was diagnosed in England 3 yrs ago, when I lived there.

I moved back to Edinburgh in November 2005.

How is the ERI?

What are the consultants like?

Neave
x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi neave welcome honey,

eri is very good apart from there being a big window facing the maternity unit, see all the preg women and babies when sitting in the waiting room, bad design. The nurses are all lovely and consultants are fine, some more talkative than others but all nice. Are they referring you straight for ivf? (if so you will join the blue team) if not then you will join the red team, i went to mosstly the red team and are all lovely, but had some dealings with the blue team too. Good luck and keep in touch

hi to everyone else have to run lunch break over.

kirsty xxx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi everyone,

hope you are all well? just wanted to let you know how i got on on friday. the op went well im glad to say, dh was upset when they wheeled me away for the op. i was a little ill after it and they wanted to send me to the ward but i asked to go home so they said ok if they wheeled me out to the car. i have been kept on the buserelin for another week and i go back to hospital on thursday at 9.10
i do feel rotten tho! have got such sore heads and everytime i move im so dizzy! i just have to keep lying down but i am getting bored now....can't win can we! i have work tomorrow but i just feel as if i can't face it but i will just have to try and see how it goes?

hi jayne what a small world it is! where you in the waiting room when we where there? how did you get on, ok i hope?

thinking of you all.

tracey xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls!

Jayne- hope et went well today- was wondering if you were there when we were(11-12) loTs of rest now 

Kirsty- sounds like they're still workign you hard.How did you get on with talking about maternity leave with them?

Jan- hope schools keeping you occupied if nothing else 

Donna- what date do think you'll be d/r from roughly?

Yoda- you been busy recently?not seen you on as much- probably too much decorating of nurseries! 

Neave- welcome to the thread.Have you been referred to the assisted conception unit or the infertility clinic?Hopefully straight onto the acu so you can get on lists asap.My advice to anyone starting out there is to ask to be put on both the nhs and the private list at the same time( if thats your plan) as even on the private list there is around a 9 mth wait for a first cycle.We waited 17 mths after being put on the nhs list for our first private cycle because we weren't put on the private list until our first consultation with ACU and that was 8mths wait or so after referral from the infertility clinic. Apart from that they've been great with us particularly the nurses- Ciara and Corine being my personal favs.Good luck 

TJSK-glad the op went ok- sorry youp;re still feeling rough though.that buserelin has a lot to answer for 

maz- liking the lazy day- glad i'm not the only one still in jammies in the afternoon sometimes 

Hi everyone else- any patter of tiny feet Tracey?
love lorna xxx[br]: 21/08/06, 14:20silly me forgot to update you- doh!
Had scan and all seems ok apart from a small haemorhagic cyst ( same ovary as last time but only 1cm) and a possible small polyp in womb lining but more likely to be a blood clot.Not getting upset- another scan on frid to see if its passed.other than that have agreed short protocol( since I didn't like all the side effects I had on my 3 wk buserelin trip!)Only possible difference is that we may get one less egg which hopefully won't matter if last time is anything to go by.Also just means they have to fit round me as EC can be at any time which is nice for a change! Yeehaa- it takes half the time and half the drugs too- BRING IT ON! So not really starting till day 1 of next AF.Probably around 9th sept.

lorna xx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Guys

I am good thanks

I am on clomid just now - 2nd cycle.

I am very cynical about it all so I am sure I may be joining those of you on IVF.

Being referred to Infertility clinic at ERI first, waiting for Appt.

Its good news that the hospital is good, bit bad about the waiting area facing onto maternity area, I wouldnt want to be there if I had mc.

Anyway nice to chat to you all.

Neave
xx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi neave, 

the staff in the clinic are lovely...not too keen on the main man dr thong!! bad experience with him!
the layout of the hospital is all wrong...had to be a man who designed it all!! i was just speaking about that with the nurse on friday when i was there for my op,she agreed with me that it wasn't right as to how it was layed out.
i walked through it on friday morning and first thing  see is a heavily pregnant woman sitting rubbing her tummy!! dh even said to me you should not have to walk through here into this.
never mind they don't really give a thought for people like us do they?
hopefully one day we will be sitting there ourselfs rubbing our big tummies??

fingers crossed!! tracey xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Lorna

Glad all ok    hope Fri goes well and you can get started.  Not been on so much dont want to bore you with my nursery chit chat     

Take it easy hon  

Jayne - hope all went well too keeping my fingers crossed for you  I swear by brazil nuts, 2 lt of water and pineapple juice.  You've probably heard this b4 but I'm convinced this made it work.  

Hello to everyone else

YodaXX  

Sorry Neave - Meant to say Dr Raja was my favourite and Dr Mary who did my ET very slick. Also Dr Tay very good.  All nurses were good Ciara, Carmel - Good luck XX


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

TJSK

Im having a positive day today - it will definately be our turn soon!!


Neave
x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Neave

You got the right attitude girl  .  Keep on like that and you'll get that BFP    I truly believe that positive visualisation can help too - check it out in the Zita West book or internet.

They are a fantastic team at ERI I cant praise them enough

YodaXX


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Yoda

Thanks for all of your positive comments.

What books can you recommend from Zita West. I am off into town tomorrow and feel like stocking up (got about 10 baby books already) But hey, you can never have too many!!

Any other tips ?

Thanks Hun - you ladies - are fab - I am so glad I discovered this site!

Neave


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hiya!

neave i sure do hope so we have waited long enough!

jambo all the best i have my fingers crossed for you!

tracey x[br]: 21/08/06, 17:38can anyone tell me how i can update my details at the bottom as they are wrong now??

tracey x


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi all, 
Just popping in quickly to say hi to jayne, hope the et went well! Keep your feet up and that precious embie snuggled in tight. Thinking of you 

Neave- glad you found the site, everyone here is so helpful, I don't know what I would have done without it when I was going through my treatment! Just to back up what Yoda said, lots of pineapple (juice, NOT fresh) , brazil nuts and plenty of water and positive thoughts. Avoid caffeine if you can, I drank red roibois tea which was difficult as i was almost addicted to real coffee but hey you'll need to cut down on the caqffeine anyway once you get that bfp so you're aswell cutting back early! the staff are all wonderful. Dr Thong not particularly personable although I think he has started trying harder recently ( I have a friend who works there so keep up with the gossip!) but he really does know his stuff.

Hi to everyone else!

No news on the baby front, I'm booked in for induction a week today but hopefully something will happen before then 

Tracey (back to lurk mode!)


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Tracey

You update your profile by clicking the top profile then on the next page it takes you too click on  "profile layout information"

You should be able to delete and change from here - any probs just give me a shout  

Neave - books I used were Marilyn Glenville PHD - Natural Solutions to Infertility & Zita West - Fertility & Conception .  If you like I can send them onto you if you promise to send back once you get your BFP   its up to you! some people like their own

YodaXX


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi yoda

i will give it a try, if i have any problems i will give you a shout  

tracey x


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yoda

Thanks for your kind offer.

But I would prefer to buy the books - will come in handy when have 2nd (see overtly positive now)

Did I see somewhere you like in Bonnyrigg? We got married at Dalhousie Castle.

Neave
x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

How's things? Thank goodeness that's another Monday at work over  

Neave, welcome to the ERI thread (I'm fairly new myself). Just wanted to echo all the other comments about the ERI team that they are great. I've never met Dr Thong myself but have dealt with most of the other Drs, Dr Raja did most of my scans, my EC & my ET can thouroughly recommend him,very mice man. All the nursing staff are lovely too, I mostly saw Ciara and Carmel both of whom are very friendly and sympathetic. Good luck with your future treatment and hope you don't have to wait too long for your BFP.

Lorna, great things went well today. Good luck for Friday  

Jayne, hope we don't see you on here today  . Expecting you to be flat on sofa, with the water, pinapple juice and the packet of brazil nuts (was in Tesco Colinton Rd yesterday and they had masses of 100% pressed pinapple juice just incase you need anymore supplies). Lots of        for you and emmbie. Thinking of you.

Tracey (TJSK), glad to hear that the op went well.   for your DH for trying to be brave and strong. Lots of         for the rest of the treatment, hope it won't be too long now until you get your BFP  

Camsmum keeping fingers crossed for you that bump puts in an appearance soon. There's a lot of waiting around with this IF and preganacy lark    Looking forward to seeing the new arrival on the site soon. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. I'd best go and do some more house stuff, like making the tea. Started weight watchers today as put on 8lbs during treatment so have to lose it again, but I'm starving already!!

Love to all,

Maz x


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi yoda

i managed to do it.

many thanks [br]: 21/08/06, 18:10hi maz

thanks for your positive thoughts. it was carmel and carol (who is new,she has only been there 2weeks) who dealt with me on friday...they are lovely people.

tracey x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Tjsk- if you're driving to the hospital have you parked at the smaller car park at maternity?That way you don't have to go through the actual maternity waiting room- though you often see people going in with baby seats to pick their precious new bundles up!

Neave- don't give up on the clomid- worked for a friend of mine also Twiggy was on clomid for ages then changed to ivf drugs without the ivf for one cycle and she pregnant as you know from the thread- I;m sure she'll be the first to say she didn't expect it to work!

lorna xx

ps i liked Zita Wests guide to getting pregnant-has a good section on ivf etc


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi moonchild

i know the way you mean, but its easier (if not harder) to go the other way. i hate siiting in the EFRIC waiting room, i just hate lloking out of that window. how long have you been attending there?
i never would have thought that i would one day be a patient there....i used to work there but in the old hospital.

tracey xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Neave

Tracey Aka camsmum lives in Bonnyrigg I think.  

Hope you pick up some nice books tomorrow.  You'll need them for 2nd time round as you say       they are very good particularly the Fertility and Conception one by Zita West

TJSK - glad you got it working   

Hey maz  

Off to watch corrie 

Goodness I go from hardly being on this thread to 3 or 4 times a day   what a chatterbox  

XX


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi everyone,  

just wanted to ask your advice? i don't know if im being over sensative or not....tell me what you think??
i have just come off the phone to a close friend, she knows all about the ins and outs of me ttc. we have been friends for 16 yrs but got closer in the last 5yrs. 
i was just on the phone telling her that i have started my cycle of ivf and how i have been feeling rotten with the buserelin and also how i am finding going to work really hard to cope with.
anyhow!! i was chatting away and all she went on about was when she went in to have her daughter and how this happened to her and how she did this and that. she was laughin when i told her about the op i had on friday and how they went in through my vaginia with the needle and drained the cyst. she said to me "that is nothing wait until you have had a baby and you will know all about it"? also she was laughin but i wasn't so im not sure if she got the hint??
she also was making jokes about the ivf that i didn't think where funny, she also  kept going on about you don't know what its like till you you have had a baby!! she used to work for a woman who went through ivf herself, she told me that her boss had did two cycles but gave it up as she found it too hard to do again as she could not cope....so when i was talking about me going through it she kept saying, oh yes it's very hard its a very hard thing to go through as if i didn't know what i was talking about or going through this at the moment.
i honestly don't know if it's me (i don't think it is tho) but i think she was out of order. i have just told my sister and she is going mad, she said she has kids but would never say that too anyone...she is not happy at all. i just asked her what she thought about it as i wasn't too happy about what had been said myself?
do you think i have over reacted or am i being sensitive? 

thanks for listening. tracey x


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

neave welcome, do you know when your ivf treatment will be?

lorna i have to phone with my september period, cant remember what that means in terms of when i down reg. can anybody else shed some light ? i was on zoladex last time so i didn't have to d/r.

jayne hope everything went well & your are putting your feet up, thinking of you 

tracey (camsmum i have pm'd you)

yoda, twiggy & moira how's the sickness 

maz. tracey,jan,kat hope you are all well


speak soon

donna


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Tracey,

 You are not being over sensitive. Your friend is just being completely INsensitive   Yes she's probably right that if you've never given birth before then you have no idea what the experience is like or how painful it will be (but then everyone has a completely different pain threshold) but similarly I doubt she's ever had to have iv sedation to get a needle passed through her vagina to drain a cyst or collect numerous eggs from stimulated ovaries. The reason they sedate you for this is because it isn't eactly a walk in the park (as we all well know   )

You describe this woman as being a very good friend so I'm sure she wouldn't do anything intentionally to hurt you but I think you have to tell her what effect her saying these things has had on you. If she is a true friend she should attempt to understand what you are going through and never do that again. I'd like to think that she just doesn't understand the mental and physical effort and pain that those of us with IF go through and was trying to lighten things for you by laughing about it. Not exactly pc I know but maybe this was her way of trying to help?

Either way it's not right that you end up feeling down when you've turned to your friend for help and support. I know it isn't easy but if I were you I'd tell her how you feel and ask her not to make light of it again. If she doesn't get this then she's not the friend you thought she was, she should apologize profusely and make it up to you big time.

Remember Tracey you aren't going through this alone. We're all here for you too.

Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Tracey-your friend was extremely insensitive and very unsupportive whether she meant to be or not.She just doesn't get the pain and frustration of infertility.No one is doubting that labour is hard- the clue is in the name but its something that at most lasts a few days with a really positive outcome.its nothing like the anguish of years of ttc and being on the outside of normal society and nevermind the emotional and physical things we have to go through just to have a chance of being normal. draining a cyst on its own won't be the worst thing you;ve gone through like her actions imply, its only one of many things you've had to put up with and it severely messes with your head because they muck all your hormones up.Grrr! Maz may be right about talking to her about how upset you feel about what she said but if not we're here for you.

Donna- if your pre tx scan is in first week of sept AF, you will start d/r on long protocol around day 21 of that cycle prob for 2 weeks maybe more.Guess i'll be going first then!

just back fronma comedy thing at the fringe and got very tiddly on one glass of wine- what a lightweight but not supposed to be drinking anyway.We ended up queueing next to 2 of the guys that do Still Game on tv and having a bit of a laugh with them.They crack me up!

nite all 
lorna xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

I LOVE Still Game.  That would've been brilliant.  

Dr Thong is totally my fave as he might not be the chattiest but he totally knows his stuff and you know your getting the best treatment.  I always request that he does my treatment.  

I've got my 6 cell grade 2 embie on board and it's just a case of waiting and seeing....

Thank you all so much for your advice and good wishes.  

Yoda, tell us about the nursery....there's the other thread for folk who are finding baby talk difficult and you've gone through this too so deserve to talk about your positive outcome.  

Take care

jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jayne- 6 cell grade 2 is fabulous!! Mine were only 4 cell last time- at least yours is dividing rapidly.Good luck with the dreaded 2 ww.
Wish i could have thought of something witty to say to the Still Game folk but we had a giggle anyway-there was that "should i say anythign about knowing who they are or not" going on.

Flaming plasterers haven't turned up- house been like a building site since frid when they tore some of the walls off to do damp proofing- now not coming till frid- fed up with grit underfoot!
grr!
lorna xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jayne  

Fantastic - I had grade 2 put back as well. Sounds like its growing nicely too just where it should be at that stage    

Sending you     and lots of     

Take it easy.  

YodaXX

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

HIYA!

janye best of luck to you. 

maz/moonchild thank you so much for taking the time to write back with your advice.
i will leave things for now as i have cooled down a little and don't want to stress on it too much at the moment. i will see how things go when i next speak with her and if she does it again i will be ready for her BIG TIME!! she will never understand as to what we have to go through with ttc.
im still pretty annoyed but not going to let it get too me.  
i don't think she was being supportive more like she was trying to tell me a thing or two?

tracey xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Jayne - that's brilliant! Sending you lots of    

Joe - I hope the pg girls don't feel that they can't talk about the upcoming baby stuff here. Although there are days some of us "still ttc-ers" just can't face any talk of babies, there are other days when it's really encouraging. Having both threads means that we can pick our days without having to put a downer on you lot  - because, my goodness you deserve to be happy. You lot have been through so much to get where you are - plus you're such a star on this thread giving everyone encouragement - I'd be mortified to think that anyone was holding back  .

Maz - I don't think your friend was being terribly sensitive. But then, I think people just don't get how miserable it is to be in our situation. Yesterday, my own darling sister, who had 2 years ttc, clomid and a mc before she had her 2, compared her problems getting her PhD done to me not getting pg. I asked how the studying was going and she answered by saying "How's the getting pregnant going?" in a kind of "don't ask stupid questions" way. I know she didn't mean anything by it, but she's not studying because she's got a new house and 2 kids (in other words, nice reasons) - totally different to why we can't get pg! So I expect your friend is so involved in her own life that she can't put herself in your shoes for a minute and just listen and be sympathetic like she should be. 

I'm back in the swing of school (well, swings go up and down don't they?). P4s produce an awful lot more work than P2s and every day I've found myself getting in to work at 8am, working till school shuts at 6pm and bringing home a rucksack full of marking! I worked Saturday and Sunday afternoons too and this weekend is going to be non-stop as our plans are due in. Still, it keeps me from dwelling on stuff. Can't decide what to do about our next IVF tho'. After the latest biochem pg, I can't really see the point of a straight IVF if sperm is meeting egg and making an embie OK - it's the next bit we need help with. So it's Notts or London. London was looking good till my sister showed me pics of her new house there which is a building site and has no heating - hmmm .

A long post today - stocking up in case it's another week before I make it back to the machine! 
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

HI Everyone

Hope you are good.

Yoda - Got the book you recommended and am half way through reading it Zita West - Fertility & Conception

Its a good book.

I have not started AF yet and I am regular as clockwork. So desperate for them to come, so I can start on cloimd.

I even done a preggers test to make sure I wasnt preggers - guess what BFN - I didnt think I was but though I better as didnt want to start clomid, if I was.

Anyway have stopped drinking caffine, and eating choc (my 2 vices in life) Dont drink much booze - so thats easy and dont smoke.

Am eating veg and fruit,like there is no tomorrow and eating brazil nuts, pineapple juice and loads of water!

So hows everyone today?

Neave
x


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

i may come across as being silly here, i have a question?

whats with the pineapple juice, nuts and the water.....i think i have missed something somewhere??

tracey x


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

No u not  

I was the same,when I read it -but it helps your implantation?

Good source of whatever an embryo needs.

Have a look at previous posts on this link or on the clomid link under - Improving your chances post.

HTH

Neave

xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Tracey,

I only know what I've read on this site and it's something to do with the fresh pineapple juice and brazil nuts containing lots of selenium (I think) and being good for implantation. Lots of water needed just to keep you hydrated and in top condition (or something like that).

I think there is stuff about this in the prenatal boards to do with vitamins and minerals etc.. I believe this is recommended in the Zita West book that many people have used. Yoda can probably tell you more though as I get the impression she's read a few of these   worth following though as she's got her BFP and aboutt o be a Mum (how are you doing Yoda? Well I hope)

Hope everyone else is grand. TTFN

Maz x


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Maz
Thanks for putting it in better terms

Neave
x


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hiya

thanks for that. i will have to try some of that, will be stocking up at asda on thursday.

tracey x
[br]: 22/08/06, 20:51hi jan

thanks for the advice. i will see how things go when i next speak with my friend. i am sorry to hear that your sister said that to you, not the best thing to say to someone and especially not to your sister.
its only us that will truly understand what ttc is all about and they will never know or experience the feelings that we have gone through and suffered in the long process.
i would like to think that if i was speaking with someone who was having fertility issues then maybe i would be that little more understanding and sensitive to that person, but unfortunantely not all of us are the same!!

all the best. tracey x


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

thanks for that lorna i was trying to work out when to start my protien drinks.

jambo i love still game two i have all the dvd's & i have just ordered deries 5 to watch hopefully on my 2ww. (also 2pints of lager you know what they say about laughter therapy). hope your wee embie is snug, 6 cell is v good, i only usually get 4 cell put back.

tracey you still hanging in there ?

better go works calling

will post later

donna


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

tjsk- the pineapple juice must be fresh not from concentrate( sainsburys sell it if you;re stuck) and a couple of brazil nuts a day are supposed to give you enough selenium as someones already said.However if you check your prenatal vitamins ( which you should be taking) they may well contain selenium. As well as a good prenatal multivit Zita also recommends a highish dose of DHA a type of essential fatty acid from fish oil(don't take cod liver oil its full of toxins and vitamin A which you have to be careful not too take too much of when ttc as it can cause defects). In the first half of your  cycle or when you're doing stims you need 55g protein a day to help make better quality eggs and 2-3lts water a day to keep you properly hydrated as maz says.( your dh needs ot be properly hydrated too- keeps the sperm in nice concentration of fluid etc)The protein thing is why you'll see post about people drinking a lt of milk a day or taking protein drinks.Some clinics recommend milk as its a complete protein and they can be sure you;re getting enough of everything during your stims.But you can get your protein from lots of other sources which may be less calorific- I can't take milk- only as hot chocolate! Good luck!

hi everyone- how you all diddling?Just been swimming then blew the calorie benefit by going for a lovely panini...
lorna xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello  

Neave - glad you managed to get a hold of the book -it is fab isnt it and half way through already! Go girl!!!.   Yeah Maz is pretty spot on with the pineapple juice (not from concentrate though) , brazil nuts (i was told about 5 a day) and 2ltr of water.  I only dank bottled when on tx preferably out of a glass, (as plastic bottles can cause outgasing and which can pollute the body  ) but everyone is different, this could be taking it abit too far!  They say dont eat chocolate either - I am a major chocoholic and didnt manage this but did cut down to 1 small chocci a day like a mini mars , mini buttons etc- you know the fun size ones.  Goodness it was Xmas after all    no seriously I think everything in moderation is key.     Hope the af comes soon.  Pomegrante juice is nice too (Pomegreat in shops Morrisons, Tecso etc) some people believe this is a fertility fruit - its nicer than pineapple juice I drank both     there is a website all about the juice under google under pomegreat.  Who knows....... I'm just telling you everything I did - as I say everyone is different hon.  I only took Pregnacare  vitamin. As Lorna has said  - beware of taking too much vit A this is also in anti wrinkle creams (which I used   ) , I didnt use aerosols either or perfume but again this could well be taking it too far!!          try and be as natural as possible   during this tx time.  Mind you I did have the odd glass while d/r so I am by no means an angel      


So what about the drunken/ druggie teenagers I hear you ask??   well I cant answer that but - At least we said we gave it our best possible shot

Ozzie - hope you are well not long till you start now    Dont work too hard..

Jan - Hope you are enjoying being back at school.     Holidays were over so quickly this year!   


Take care all 

Tracey - sorry about your friend..... .    some people dont realise how lucky they are to get preg so easily.  They take it for granted -  if only they knew    at least we have each other here on FF    


Sorry need to go ladies - good luck to you ALLl  

YodaXXX  

Sorry Jayne/Jambo 

Meant to say - sounds like your embie was exactly where it should be when you had it put back 6 cell would be absolutely correct - hope you are taking it easy  Good Luck


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi girls,
Sorry I haven't been around but I have been feeling rotten (sick, sick, sick) and exhausted and I have been coming home and going straight to bed. I am not complaining because I realise how very lucky we are but it is hard.
Jambo, grade 6 on board, that is fantastic. I hope you are resting and not doing much at all. I watched 24 back to back when I was on my 2ww. Good luck, I have everything crossed.
I am going to go because I think I moght throw up, but will post later tonight.
Take care
Lots of lovev
Moiraxx
Ps. Tjsk, your friend sounds a nightmare and is what DP and I call a 'smug fertile'. really sorry to hear she upset you.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Moira,

Welcome back. Was wondering where you'd got to. Sorry you're feeling so poorly, hope this is just a first trimester thing and will settle down soon. Look after yourself and don't overdo things.

Lots of love

Maz x

Hope all you other ERI girls are having a good day.


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

HI ERI GIRLS!

hope you are all doing well?

maz/neave/yoda/moira23 thanks for all your good advice. can i ask another question? when am i maent to start taking all this?

moonchild how are you?

maz where are you off too on holiday?

take care! tracey xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Tracey,

I think you need the water and protein during stimms (helps with follicle and egg production). I didn't know about this at the time, only found out when I found FF during my 2ww. I think the pinapple and brazil nuts are from ET to boost selenium and aid implantation. Don't think it hurts to have them at any time though as keeping your selenium up is a good thing any way. Maybe the others can help out with the exact timetable??
When are you due your next scan? Let us know how things go.

I'm off to the US on holiday for a week. Had to go as a good friend is getting married and I just couldn't miss the wedding. We're in the outer banks in North Carolina for the week in a rented beach house (that sleeps 20!!). Wedding is barefoot on the beach. I can't wait, been dying to go on holiday for months now. I was off work for my 2ww but that wasn't exactly a holiday    

How's everyone else doing? Hope you're managing to stay sane Jambo, lots of       for you and embie.

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

WOW

what a hive of activity the NRIE is....

I've started watching 24 for this 2ww.  My friend gave me series 2, 3 and 4 and I'll finish series 2 today.  I've got a nice routine of 4 episodes in the morning then 4 in the afternoon before going on to Come Dine with me and Richard and Judy before Stuart comes home.  Still Game would be a good laugh though...I was totally upset yesterday watching 24 and wobdered if it was good for me!

I was looking up my Zita West book last night and was reading about the embryo dvelopment.  I had a day three transfer as my retrieval was on Friday.  6 cells on day three is the norm so I was delighted with that but on day four apparently the cells start compacting together.  Well Ciara told me that my embryo was a good quality although the cells were a bit compacted...so I've convinced myself it must be an early developer!!!!  I'm just glad to have the wee bugger on board.  

Good luck to everyone else and keep healthy

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls only got a quick couple of mins to post been trying to catch up with you all, you can talk 

jambo you take it easy honey, embrie sounds like a winner to me, enjoy your 24 watching, take it easy, not long now    

maz you lucky thing off on holiday have a fab time

tracey was glad to read op went well, good luck honey, yeh fresh pinapple juice not from concentrate all the big supermarkets and m&s sell it, plus a handfull of brazil nuts everyday. Have heard that sweet potatoes/ yams are also good- and they make nice soup. 

moira sorry you have been feeling bad, i am still being sick (this morning again and still feeling dodgy) but its a good sign and will be well worth it, it does ease off slightly, not quite everyday anymore 

hi joe how are you bearing up?

hi lorna hows it going, any further forward with the house sale/ tx?

hi donna/ neave hows it going?

kat/ jan are you girls ok not heard from you for a while

ok have to get back to work speak soon, 

kirsty xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi chatterboxes! 

Kirsty- sorry you're still being sick.Don;t know how you;re coping with work unless it hekps take your mind off it.The house sale and buying - still haven;t signed missives on either- driving me mad.

Jayne- sound slike you've got plenty to keep you occupied during the day-though a dvd of still game would be good.I can get too involved emotionally with some programmes- nuts I know but thats just me.Must look into comedy dvd rentals next time.You're doing well.Any pain from EC?compacting earlier is great- a rapid divider is what you want.  

maz-have a great holiday.Sounds fab,I'm so jealous.yes you're right about the timing of taking things.

moira- sorry you're feelign rough-hang in there.

off for coffee....lorna xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi lorna am getting by at work, is really hard to concentrate when feeling puke though and starting to feel quite tired but it will be worth it, going to take a week off at the start of sept to get some stuff done in the house. Thats a pain about your missives, hope you get it sorted soon.

kirsty xxx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls

just wanted to let you know how i got on at the hospital today. i got my scan and doctor said womb looks well and good, the op that i had last friday seems to have been for nothing as the cyst has filled up again....i did expect it to come back at some piont but not as quick as it has? he also said that one of my ovary's is higher than the other but he said i have not too worry as he is fine about it all he said.
does anyone have or had a similar problem, will the higher ovary be a problem with the ivf? this is the first time i have heard of the higher ovary as they have never said this before, so i don't know if has just happened or what?
i have decided that i am not going to worry about it as the doctor doesn't seem to be worried!!

moira23 hope you are feeling better?

mazy your holiday sounds great...wish it was me!!

jayne hoppe you are well and enjoying 24 as much as you seem to be, i think it will be jeremy kyle for my 2ww.

kirsty hope your morning sickness passes soon for you.

hi to everyone else!

tracey xx

[br]: 24/08/06, 14:32hi girls me again!!

i for got to say to you that i got started on the 2nd set of drugs also today. i nearly dies when i saw all the capsules she was pulling out!  

never mind will be worth it in the end!!

x[br]: 24/08/06, 14:37hi girls im confused :- have been for years mind 

question!!........i am reading all these words and im confused with them all......frosties,follicles,all these grades for eggs. 
just want to get with it so i know what im talkin about and what to look out for?

feel like an idiot for asking!! 

tracey xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

tracey

dont feel like an idiot it takes a bit of getting used to. follicles are the little sacks that carry the eggs (although they are not all guaranteed to have an egg in). frosties = frozen embryos. egg grade are just that 1 great quality 2 good quality etc although i wouldn't worry about that 2 seems to be the most common one. but people have had grade 3 or 4 & got a bfp (positives) & others who have had grade 1 have had bfn (negatives) it doesn't seem to make much difference if its going to work it will work regardless.

on the subject of high ovaries, my left ovarie is high but the always manage to get to it during egg collection. i read about it on another thread & it seems to be really common.

good luck & if you want to know anything else just ask i'm sure somebody here can answer.

yoda how time has flown by, its nearly your turn, how you feeling ?

moira & twiggy hope your not feeling to yucky.

lorna hope you get the house sorted before you start your tx, still i bet its made time fly by.

kat how you doing ?

jambo hows the 2ww you taking it easy, at least we have seen some sunshire. i have series 2 & 3 of still game if you want a loan of it. (also the live show)

sharon hows motherhood, you settled into it yet ?

tracey you still hanging in there ?

maz & neave how you doing?

jan glad work is keeping your mind of thing but make sure have some you time.

sorry if i've missed anybody.

take care, speak soon

donna


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi donna

thanks for the info. i was thinking along those lines but was not 100% sure. glad to hear that ec can still go well with the ovary problem. i am back at the hospital on tuesday morning so we will see how things are going then? what is the average egg amount, i know everyone is different but i just want to get clued up a little! 

thanks again! tracey xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

donna am feeling a bit icky but not to bad today thanks? when are you getting started?

tracey donna has given you good descriptions, dont think there is an average amount of eggs, some people have only got a couple and got bfps and tracey had about 30 i think and got a bfp (although that was extreme), i think if you get 3-15 it is in the norm range but doesnt seem to reflect success (although they say if you have less the quality is better. Good luck.

hi to everyone else good luck.

kirsty xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi everyone-

well done donna - you can tell you;ve been through this far too often hon.  TJSK- glad everythings going well and you've started stims- you'll pick up the lingo quickly.I think there's a site on here somewhere that tells you what all the abbreviations people use- you know like AF-aunt fanny-period etc.
Kirstys right about there being no average number of eggs- some women respond better on some drugs than others, age plays a part in some women, etc etc. They hope to get upto 15- a percentage of women will hyperstimulate though like tracey and me to a certain extent. If you get more than 20 eggs collected you are at much higher risk of hyperstimulatlng and they may well not do  embryo transfer until a later cycle and freeze  any embryos you have. I had 34 follicles( the dark blobs on your scan) but not all of them were large enough/mature and in the end I had 14 eggs collected.


got the plasterers in today- dogs walking footprints everywhere....  Still scan went well- no polyp was just a clot so go back for drugs in 3 wks or so.

have a great weekend everyone,

love lorna xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi lorna,

glad scan went well, they told me i had a polyp as well but not sure if i did, glad you dont have one but dont worry about lining to much they went on and on about how mine was abnormal and i had to go for more investigations then i found out was preg. Glad you are getting started soon and going on shorter cycle, good luck. Oh workmen are so messy, get them to stick a brush up their **** 

ok have to go and eat lunch speak soon,

kirsty xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Tracey

Good luck with the hospital hon....You can start the pineapple juice, nuts etc as from now - the sooner the better - forgot to say I ate 2 eggs everyday dont know if this helped or not but the protein is good for the eggs  

Its quality not quantity of the eggs so dont get hung up on numbers sweetie - I only had 6 fertilise out of a possible 11 out of the 6 embryos  1 died,  2 put back and 3 for freezing.  (my understanding is that they only freeze grade 2 and above - possibly grade 3 maybe some of the others will know)     

Donna - I'm fine thanks       bp a wee bit high but been given medication to control.  Hope you are well hon and excited about tx   

Hows Kat?? 

Lorna - AF Aunt fanny??   I thought it was aunt Flo??    whens your next appoint?
Hello to everyone - have a super weekend

How ya doing Neave? engrossed in the books  

Hey Moira - nice to see you back, I know exactly where you are coming from with the sickness etc. It knackers you out doesnt it    wee bunch of flowers for you - take care of you and babies

Love YodaXX


Sorry Jayne/Jambo 

Meant to say - sounds like your embie was exactly where it should be when you had it put back 6 cell would be absolutely correct - hope you are taking it easy  Good Luck


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

joe i noticed that on lornas post as well but thought she had done it deliberately or that i was wrong, i thought was aunt flo as well    

lorna   

ok have to run,

kirsty xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm sure you're both right kirsty and Joe! I was sure I'd read Aunt fanny on an american site which may explain it but you know me and my memory.Aunt flo sounds much more likely fanny being american for back bottom  

Embryos have to be grade 1 or 2( refers to how much fragmentation there is i.e. degraded bits rather than nice whole cells trying  not to get too technical here!) and the correct number of cells on the day to be frozen.Hope that helps.

Joe- hope they keep an eye on blood pressure hon.Hope the medication does the trick 

Kirsty- the plasterers swept up and then mopped the floor but poor things have made matters worse in the kitchen- floors dried all white and they weren't even working in there!Men  Now stop taking the p*ss you two....


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi all

thanks for all the good advice. i tried to stock up on the pineapple juice/nuts in asda yesterday but i could not find any. im sure it will have been right in front of me and i couldn't find it for looking at it!!  

i started the menopur injections yesterday and all went well, but today i have this terrible metalic taste in my mouth...it's HORRID!! has anyone else had this?

lorna....i had a laugh myself when i read it!!  
good luck wi the workmen being in....rather you than me huni.

hi to everyone else!

tracey xx
[br]: 25/08/06, 15:44hi girls me again!

quick question?

just noticed the bubbles on rrrrlaft hand side of the page.....how does this work and how do you get them??

thanks!

tj x[br]: 25/08/06, 15:53please do excuse the spelling. [br]: 25/08/06, 15:55ME AGAIN!!

another question?

how do i go about putting my name in the birthday calendar?

tracey x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Tracey,

Which Asda were you in for your nuts (so to speak)? I use Tesco in Colinton Road and they had lots of pineapple juice last week and nuts too. Sometimes the supermarkets are a bit weird with their stock orders and some weeks ther's masses of the stuff and other wekk none. Just depends what day you do your shopping! 

I'm afraid I can't answer the Menopur question as I was on Gonal F. I didn't have any problems with that other than the fact that I had to inject it and it nipped a bit going in. In fact I don't think I had any side effects to speak of apart from a bit of bloating but DH reckons I was a total hormonal  Maybe the others can help?

The bubbles are just a thing to let you know someone (an FF) is thinking about you. Theres a thread talking about it on the Technical Board, have a look in that for the explanation.

Lastly name on the birthday calander is an automatic thing if you put your date of birth into your personal profile. Only drawback is everyone then knows how old you are!!!

Hope everyone else is ok today. I'll try and do more personals later but got to run and get tea as off to Snow Patrol at Meadowbank tonight. Can't wait, but have you seen the weather 

Love to all
Maz x[br]: 25/08/06, 18:24Tracey, found the link to the bubbles explanation it's in the Introductions Board here's the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,62247.0.html


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Woooooohooooooo (me laughing)  Lorna/Kirsty     

Actually - I though after typing it maybe it was aunt fanny!!!     who knows aunt flo aunt fanny it made me laugh anyway    I really must act my age - sorry!!  

BP ok today thanks Lorna - glad scan ok with you,  hope you get that appoint through soon  and you get started asap  

Better go

Speak soon have a nice weekend

YodaXX


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a note to let you know I am still here, alive and kicking ... just snowed under with my last 6 (!!!) days over 2 weeks to go at work and my mum being here...

And... no offense to our preggies and proud mums here ... but I am going through a jealous phase just now and am quite touchy with the subject (think it's the whole stress at the moment that I am thin skinned with personal things). 

Will be back once I normal and am ready to join you again ... hope you don't mind.

Am still on our other (Still TTC) thread though. 

Kat


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Kat 


You take care and enjoy time with you Mum, nice time for her to visit with the Edinburgh Festival and all   have fun together.  

Wishing you all the very best  for when you finally start your TX  

Take it easy

Joe XXX


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya

    lorna/ joe aunt fanny sounds more apt anyway, where did they get aunt flo from    

kat is nice to here from you, miss you honey, you take care and enjoy the time with your mum, sorry you are going through a rough time, good luck with next tx and come back on and let us know how you are getting on, sending you a big   

maz was snow patrol good??


tracey nuts are usually beside fruit section or beside flour etc for baking i think, the pinapple juice is in the fridge sections with all the fresh orange juice etc, most of the big supermarkets and coop and marks and sparks stock it, hope this helps, good luck.

lorna typical men try and clean and never do a good job  

ok have to run 

moira hope you are feeling better

jayne hope that embrie is snuggling in nicely, not long now honey   

donna hope you are well

speak soon

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Twiggy

Have had a few pains yesterday and today but not reading anything into them.  I've been here too many times and read too many people's experiences to know it means anything.  

Take care

jayne


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,120/

Kirsty /Lorna

I prefer Auntie Fanny too ..........  

Check out abbreviations above       it was funny anyway

Kirsty and anyone else who planted Sunflowers. Mine didnt grow ?? Did yours??

YodaXX

Jayne thinking of you - hope this is your special one hon


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello everyone. Just a very quick post, back from hols. They were so so soooooo good. Missed 
DH tho, was away for a week, but it kinda let me get my head around things a bit...if that doesn't sound too weird. 

Anyway the really good (I think...) news is that DH and I had a great chat this morning and we're going to take Dr Thongs first available private slot for a round of ICSI in the new year. We're just going to go for it and keep an open mind with it all. The bit I'm most nervous about is the needles and injecting myself. I hate needles but I'm sure my local gp / nurse will help me out, but it makes me cry just thinking about it!! What a dweeb!

Anyway, enough about me. Had a very quick read through:

Kat - we've all been there. You take your time hun, thinking of you. I've been to see the jim henderson puppet show, jim oein and charlie pickering - all of which I can highly recommend for a good cheering up (esp jim henderson - swearing but sooooooo funny). 

Jambo - It aint over til the fat lady sings. It's so hard being positive but just you keep in there. xxxx

Yoda - hope you are not too uncomfy - gosh, not long now eh? best of luck in case I don't have time to come back in. 

Ohhhh brain gone - hi maz, tracey, lorna, moira, donna, kirsty........oh btw muchos laughter at Aunt Fanny! AF got me yesterday  hey ho, used to it nowadays. 

Right my lovely edinburgh girls. Hope you all had a good weekend and I'll pop in to see you next week. 

Caroline - avec sombrero! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

Turned into a lovely weekend today   Hope you are all doing ok.

Jayne, sounds like you're keeping well and not over analysing everything. Keeping everything crossed for you for test day next week. Sooooo hope this is the one for you.  

Yoda, Donna, Camsmum how are the bumps doing? Still no sign of movement yet? All the best for tomorrow Tracey, if you aren't already in ERI and a Mum by now   Looking forward to hearing the news and seeing the piccies in due course. Hope the BP is behaving itself Yoda.

Tracey hows stimming treatment going? Hope you've managed to get hold of the juice now. I got a bit of a taste for pineapple and am still drinking it now. At least I'll be well prepared for my next round in Feb  

Lorna, I did have a lot of sympathy over the plasterers cleaning up. We had our hall plastered in May and I swore I wouldn't clean until it was all finished, but on day 1 I couldn't stand the mess so had to do a full clean then agin every day for 4 days until they finished! They had kindly wiped down the entire kitchen for me and left a dried film of plaster over everything! Men just can't clean   Glad to hear all well with regard to your scans and that treatement is on course for next month.

Donna, hope you are well and looking forward to getting treatment started too.

Kirsty, Moira how are bumps getting along. Hope you are both feeling less sick now that you are getting on in weeks.

Neave, how are you, we haven't heard from you in a few days?

Caroline, welcome back, glad you had a great holiday. You certainly didn't miss the weather here. Great news that you are going ahead with ICSI next year, you sound really positive about it. We might be cycling at the same time. I've to call in with my Jan AF so treatment should be Feb/Mar.

I'm just pottering about today doing the housework etc.. Had a great time at Snow Patrol on Friday, especially as it did stop raining (wasn't very warm though). Love their recent song 'Chasing Cars' just makes me cry for some reason. So was blubbing away to myself at Meadowbank  . Had a bit of an up and down week as   arrived on Thursday ( are we now offically renaming as Aunt Fanny then ?   ). So much for being more fertile after IVF then  

Anyway must go and have lunch and get the next lot of washing out. What an exciting life I lead   

Love to all,

Maz xx


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Maz - Thanks xxxxx I'll keep you posted. Would be lovely to have a cycle buddy, I'm so flamin nervous but positive too. Think it's having something to focus on. I'll be asking you a zillion questions! 

I'm ironing............zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz lol lol


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

just a quickie, going to get my hair cut

jambo - this is your time, i feel it in my water. this will be a great year for me & you even if our teams are as unpredictable as the weather     .

take care, the offer of still game is still there if you want a loan!

donna


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Cheers Donna

I'm falling behind schedule with 24 so in fact I'll have enough to keep me going til Friday and beyond...but I appreciate your offer.  I still love it mind

Hope everyone else is enjoying the weekend.  Yoda - I can't believe you're nearly there already.  You never did tell us about the nursery  

Take care

jayne


----------



## jdrobinson (Jun 22, 2002)

Hiya,
        Sorry for butting in girls,but just wanted to send Jambo lots and lots of   vibes for her test date,the exact same one I had for my wee miracle 2 years ago!!!!!!

                        

                                Luv  Janet and Beth  xxxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Jambo - just wanted to wish you more luck for the 2ww    
DH wouldn't let me watch 24 on my 2ww cos he wanted to see it too . It's brilliant, isn't it! But it's like me and Jaffa cakes - I can't just have the one, I can't resist having another. We watched them all on DVD up to the last series which we watched as it was shown and having to wait a week in between each epsiode nearly finished me off! Keeps your mind off it all a bit tho'!
Anyhow - lots of luck and hoping for good news at the end of the week.     
Love
Jan xx[br]: 27/08/06, 19:50Also - good luck to Yoda, Donna and Tracey    
Just saw my friend who'd had the 5 mcs with her wee girl on Friday - just beautiful! Looking forward to hearing/seeing some more happy beginnings .
Love
Jan xx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

HI GIRLS

just wanted to see how you are all doing, and hope you all had a good wekend?
i was out last night (1 of us all went to see the "lady boys" some had not been before but i have. they where fantastic, we where all up dancing away and nearer the end they played all the scottish songs and everyone went wild...FAB!!  
after we come out of there a few off us went on the shows....we had such a laugh!! dizzy as hell though but never mind it was worth it!   after that we all hit the town and danced the night away, have to say though when i come home had to have a good old cuppa...showing my age here!!  
hope you all had as much fun as i did over the weekend?

stimming and injections are all doing ok, have been a bit tender in the stomach and more aches on the right than the left but there agian i have the cyst on the right ovary. im back at the hospital on tuesday morning.

maz...i was in asda at the jewel, i will pop back in during the week so see if i can find them. thanks for the bubbles info. i am doing ok with the stimming, feeling a little better, having aches in my stomach , and very tender but i take it this is all normal? 

yoda...hi , how are you keeping?

jambo...how are you too? has the 2ww dragged or do you think it's going quick? it will be me next!   

kat...hope you feel better soon

caroline...glad to hear you had a good holiday, where where u? goodluck for your next tx, and im sure you will be ok with the needles!

hi to everyone else!

feel free to send me as many bubbles as you wish...could do with some good friends and hugs just now.  

speak soon tracey xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya chatterboxes

cant speak long as just grabbing a quick lunch

i vote to rename it aunt fanny, sounds better than aunt flo anyway who thought that one up  

tracey would send bubbles but dont know how to, sorry been on here for ages and still not got the hang of it  glad you had a fab weeked and stimming going well, i will send you a   instead

jayne friday is my wedding anniversary as well so hope it brings you as much luck as it has me. I feel positive for you this time honey, not long to wait now    

hi jan are you enjoying being back at school?

janet congrats on your miracle honey

donna dont think either of our teams will do very well this year but got a feeling this will be a good year for us all  not long until you get started either honey

carol i was really worried about the injections to as dh is such a wimp and i knew i would have to do it myself, i had the puragon pen which was really easy and didnt hurt, after you got over doing the first one it def got easier, you will be fine. Glad you had a good holiday and you have decided to go for tx, good luck.

ok really have to run hi to anyone i have missed.

kirsty xxx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi kirsty

thanks for the hugs. i feel really low today, don't know why though as nothing has happened?
must be the drugs i think?? im just moping around being miserable i hate feeling like this but i can't help it!!
i could do with a hug but dh is at work :-(

p.s. u just click on the bubbles sign on the laft hand side of your page and thats how you send them.

hi to everyone else!

tracey x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

tracey- sounds like the hormones are taking their toll today.Chin up babes- its inevitable you;ll feel low not only because of the pressures of doing IVf but all those hormones going all over the place.You're doing great- sent you 4 bubbles!
Hi everyone- will do personals later- up to my eyes just now.Hope your all good.Seems like i;ve started a revolution with the Aunt fanny thing- silly me!

love and bubbles to everyone.

lorna xxx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi moonchild

thanks for the bubbles and posting back. i have been reading up and getting ready for future ec and et. just to keep myself right and in the know. i have taken the time off work as to be honest with you i could just do with the break!...i feel so guilty though, i feel as if im being lazy and that i should pull myself together? has anyone else felt like this? any advice about ec/et would be much appreciated.

tracey xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

WOW

thanks for all your good wishes and positive thoughts.  Benn tempted to buy a pregnancy test but Stuart not eager as we bought bought two last time and he found it really disappointing when they both came up negative and then we still had to go for the blood test just to confirm the negative result.  So just hanging on in there til Friday.  

Take care and I'll let you know how I get on, on Friday

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya

tracey i have sent you and jayne 10 bubbles each, how stupid am i not knowing how to do it  are you feeling better today? it will just be the hormones honey try and keep your chin up.

jayne oh friday is getting closer, is it dragging for you? yeh try and wait until the blood test as they detect better levels etc so must be more accurate and it may be to early to test yet  hang in there honey    

lorna not long till you start either, keep us posted

love and huggs to all have to run,

kirsty xxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi all, just a quick one to say our little girl was born yesterday morning. amelie jane was 8lbs 4 and everyone is happy and well. i will post more details on the birth board soon. wishing you all the very best of luck with your treatments.

tracey


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls

jayne all the best for friday, i might see you there as im back there friday for my scan.
 

kirsty thanks for the bubbles, it means a lot. i felt very teary last night but i managed not too cry. i have this feeling of dread i don't know why i have it but it just seems to be there as i feel nervous! even if im watching tv i feel so nervous.....STRANGE!!  

just wanted to let you all know how i got on today at the hospital this morning. scan was ok a little tender on the right side as this is the side that the cyst is on, doctor was very good tho! anyhow i am only growing eggs on the left side, i have 5 and one small one. doctor said that i may not grow any on the right as the cyst may be stopping them?
she told me not too worry and they will see how friday goes? i don't know if it's just me but i feel depressed now because now i feel as if my chances have been cut down to half (i know this may sound silly) but i can't help it! i know that you only need the one embryo but i feel gutted about what i have been told today. my dh was great tho and he said we will be ok and that they will grow....i know he was trying his hardest to cheer me up!   
im away now to phone the hospital so see how my blood tests have gone? 

oh yes before i go i managed to get the brazil nuts and the juice at tesco today, how much do i have to take and drink each day??

speak soon. tracey x[br]: 29/08/06, 13:26CONGRATULATIONS!!

thats brilliant news tracey, you both must be over the moon.

WELL DONE!!  

tracey xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Tracey, Congratulations!  I think you must the first person I've chatted with here who's given birth!  What a day to bring others so much hope.  I hope you and Amelie are both well.  

Kirsty, mym mum and dad took me out for lunch today to help the time go in...
It's back to 24 and Keifer all day tomorrow.  I'm totally tempted to test but Stuart barely gets a say in this whole process so I want to respect the one opinion he is allowed to have!  

Tracey, I know I've not had a postive treatment yet, but I only have one ovary and we've always had enough eggs to complete the treatment cycle...so hang on in there.  

Jayne


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

tracey

congratulations, sent you a pm (& remember to put those photos up so we can all see her)

jayne      


donna


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

brill news about tracey isnt it, bet she is alittle cutie

hi donna how are you honey?

jayne that was nice of your mum and dad, have fun with keifer tomorrow, not long to hang on now, think you are doing the right thing waiting for the blood test, got everything crossed for you honey                

tracey sorry you are still feeling down honey, the hormones can make you very anxious  hang on in there 5 follies is great and i am sure you will get good quality eggs  out of them, start eating a handful of brazil nuts and a glass of pinapple juice everyday from now on. Did i already say sweet potatoes/ yams also supposed to be good and make nice soup. Good luck.

ok better run am still at work, never mind just over an hour to go. speak soon,

kirsty xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Tracey,

Fantastic news. Congratulations on the birth of Amelie Jane, hope it all went well with the induction etc.. assuming so as you are out withint a day! Love and hugs to you & DH for a job well done. Do post some photos so we can all see her. Something for all of us to aim for  

Hope everyone else is doing well. Lots of     to Jayne for Friday, stay away from those horrible pee tests. Really hoping you get your BFP.

Must go as staying late at work at the moment and really should be at home. Will post more later.

Maz x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Tracey

Sorry - about the hormones- it isnt easy hon.    Look after yourself.    as I said before go and treat yourself to something nice- something for YOU, ice cream and strawberries, bath with candles, old movie and munchies usually helps me oh and a good cry it does help get it all out .  

You asked about the pineapple juice and brazil nuts.  I just wanted to say . I drank about 200ml of Pineapple Juice a day and ate 5 brazil.  yummy NOT!!! no seriously do force them -again dont know if it works but worth a try.

Congrats Tracey on baby girl !!   

Jayne - You are really brave - I wish I couold have waited like you have.  Good for you - wishing you all the very best sweetpea.  

Love JoeXX


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls 

just wanted to let you know that i am feeling a whole lot better today, i took your advice yoda and i bought myself a book to read....yeah you guessed it!! FERTILITY BOOK!!    never mind if it keeps me half sane then thats saying sonmething 
i have started taking the nuts and drinking lots more water and also the juice, so hopefully when the time comes i am more than ready?  
i am back at the hospital tomorrow so i will let you know how i got on.

speak soon. tracey xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Well done Tracey - brilliant news!! I hope it all went as smoothly as possible. Many, many congratulations - so pleased for you.  
Love
Jan xx


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

gnnnnnnnnnn just spent yonks on personals that I'm really rubbish at any way <idiot>

Tracey - congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fantastic news.

Sorry for lack of personals 2nd time round everyone, but DH needs fed......and we wouldn't want the wee stud muffin going hungry now would we? On day 3 of tamoxifen so I'll be throwing him round the bedroom next week!

Anyway, apologies for my poorness and crashing pooter. Lots of love C xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Still here, but still only on our Still TTC thread (sorry girls) ... hope that changes once I become a "full time student" again (only 3.5 working days to go!!!!). 

Just wanted to say     to Tracey & DH and Welcome to the World, Amelie Jane!!! 

Hugs to you all! 
Kat


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning

Tracey, is your scan today or tomorrow?  I hope it goes well.  

I can't believe I've survived until today without testing - all down to Stuart!  I'll be back on tomorrow after midday and let you know how I get on.  

See you then

Jayne


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Just wanted to wish Jayne all the best for tomorrow -      

& Tracey - hope your scan goes well   

Maz & Maise - Snow Patrol concert - uhgghg........ not fair ....  I wanted to go -  did they sing Run - I love that song  Hope you had a nice time  . 

Carol - How you doing    was holiday good?? 

Hello to everyone else - good luck to those about to start TX Lorna, Donna?? cant remember where everyone is
   we need another list I think   
Love YodaXX


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Tracey- congratulations on the safe arrival of Amelie Jane- what a lovely name and brilliant weight .Hope you're both well.What does your son make of his new sister?   

Tracey- name are all very confusing but you;ll know which post is meant for you  I hope you get on ok today at your scan- sorry not been on much to support you but been feeling down myself. One good ovary is plenty-I can understand why you were upset at your last scan- par for the course.No wonder you're nervous- perfectly natural. Majority of women have no trouble with EC- don't feel or remember anything- tends to be women towards the hyperstim end who can have more problems etc afterwards( correct me if I'm wrong girls).You'll be fine. The nurses are great as usual- hopefully you;ll get one of the really nice ones to hold your hand through the EC-the anaesthatists are good too and can up the medication to suit whats going on.DH can't come in with you.Its all over within 15-30 mins usually and then you just sleep it off on the ward and can go home. You should rest for a few days afterwards especially between collection and transfer to let your body recover for the embryos coming on board. you can take homeopathic arnica to aid healing from the day of EC for a week, also 1000mg vit C , co-enzyme Q10 etc ( in Zita Wests book)  help repair and blood flow.You need to take them now if you're going to, but not everyone does.Either way it will be fine.

You'll be told how many eggs on day of collection, the next day you phone in to see how many fertilised and ET usually next day.Takes 5 mins which i found a bit of an anti climax - you;ll have had a dummy transfer by now anyway. Try not to be too upset if you don;t have any to freeze- only a 1/3 people do.Its a bonu s if you do. I'd recommend 3 days lying about to let the embryos settle in from day of ET.Some people get acupuncture immediately before/after ET- I found it helped me relax after but didn;t make a differnece in the outcome this time for me.

good luck.


jayne- fingers crossed for your BT tomorrow-I so hope this is the one for you  You're doing great not testing yet- or have you by now.Good luck babes- thinking of you 

Kirsty, Joe- how are your bumps girls? Fed up being asked yet? How;s life then?I'm starting in a couple of week hopefully.

hi everyone else,
love lorna xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62403.msg888316#msg888316

Check out the latest ladies - Donna Young's lovely news  Edinburgh Royal Infirmary lass. 

Hope you are all well

Love

XX YodaXX


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

Hope everyone is well. 

Jayne, good luck for tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Tracey, hope the scan went well today and you have a date for your EC. Let us know how you get on.

Yoda thanks for the link. Great news. It'll be you soon.  

Big   to everyone else.

Maz x


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Wow - it's all go on here!

Jayne/Jambo - LOADS of luck for testing tomorrow          Really hoping it'll be good news for you.

Tracey - much luck to you too        EC was really not bad at all - and the drugs are great  . That gas and air is quite something too!

Donna and DH - CONGRATULATIONS!!  

Joe - Keep thinking of you and your bump - it can't be long now. There'll be some very happy people on here when that little one makes their appearance!   

Love
Jan xx


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi girls,
How are you all? I am still feeling like crap, but won't bore you with the details.
Jambo, just want to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow. I have everything crossed and really hope it all works out for you.   Thinking of you loads.xxxxx
Tjsk, good luck with your scan. I hope there are lots of follies there.
Tracey, huge congratulations on the birth of Amelie. 
Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok.
I will be back on more regularly soon.
Much love Moira xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

jayne

wishing you luck for tomorrow but you wont need it.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just wanted to nip on and wish jayne all the best for today  

jayne good luck honey have eveything crossed for you, i am going to glasgow shopping today as am off work but will try and get on to hear your news tonight                        

lorna a couple of weeks will fly by honey and you will be waiting to test to, keep your chin up, I have a good feeling for all you girls this time, its got to be our year. Bump is fine thanks for asking, hasd a scan yesterday and everything looks fine, we are having a wee boy i will try and post a picture, might have known it was a male causing me to be this sick  

donna how are you honey

moira sorry you are still feeling rubbish, i am over 17 weeks now and still being sick, sorry thats probably not helping  hope you feel better soon

jan how are you honey? hows school going? take care

donna congrats on the birth of lomond.

maz how are you?

tracey hope scan went well yesterday honey

kat nice to hear from you honey, good luck in your last days at work.

hi carol hope you are well

sorry if i have missed anyone will try and get on tonight, have to run,

kirsty xxxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Just wanted to wish Jayne lots of luck for the blood test.     

Jane (aka Sharon)
xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jayne hon hope all your dreams come true today.   Good luck- feeling for you  

Kirsty-   a boy?! thats great- your scan pic is fab- fair brings a tear to my eye.Can't believe how quickly its all going -seems like no time since you did the test.Have a great time pram shopping- hoping we're all going to be doing that soon- you guys can stock up on all the good advice for us  typical its  amale giving you the grief  wee pet lamb.can't wait to see him.

Sharon/Jane- you do confuse me with whats your real name Hope jenna is thriving? Sleep deprived yet?

Ditto- Tracey and Amelie 

TJSK- good luck with your scan- let us know how you got on  

Moira- sorry you're still feeling horrible- the things we have to go through for our dream 

Joe- how long have you still got to work?bitter end hon?

lorna xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi

I'm overwhelmed by everyone's good wishes.  The good news is, I didn't get a negative.  the bad news is, I didn't get a positive.......

My results came back at 43 and they needed to be 50 for a positive result so I have to go back next Friday!!!

Keep everything crossed....

Thanks again.  Off to spend time with Stuart

Jayne


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh Jayne how frustrating.    Im sure with a result so close that it will rise and next test will give a strong posititive       

xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

jayne- the best news is its not a negative.You're very close to a good hcg level and I'll put money on it that in another day or so it will have more than doubled.I hope this is it for you hon - you've been through  this so many times I'm dying to say congratualtions but i know you have to be cautious.Hoping for you    

lorna xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jayne


Oh flippin heck    inbetweeny - ahhrgg. As Sharon has said - very frastrating    - now I read that 40 was viable........ guess hospitals are different.  Mine wasnt a huge hcg  Jayne only 110,  I'm sure Kirsty's was really high in comparison indicating major fluctuation in different body types/makeup. 

Really hope this magical little embie is the one hon    & as Lorna has said in another day or 2 could have doubled     

Keeping    for you    

Come on Mini Jambo       - Hearts need more fans    

XXX


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Jayne - Like Yoda, I've heard that an hcg of 40 at test day is considered +ive and I've read stories of girls with levels under 30 on test date who go on to have healthy pgs. Still, I totally understand the need to reign in those celebrations till you get more news  . It's tough to have to wait another whole week for a second beta - as if the 2ww wasn't long enough  . Hang on in there - will be thinking of you.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Just popped in to wish Jayne a big big big massive amount of good luck! C'mon mini Jambo.....think of that cup on the bus! 

TJSK - How did the scan go?  Was really funny today - I was having a sneaky read at the scan register at ERI to see if I could see when you'd been in.....I was droppin in samples and getting more tamoxifen. Is it just me or are they all completely horizontal in there....so chilled! V. amusing conversation with a lovely nurse. Anyway, hope it went well. 

Hi everyone else. Just a quickie from me cos I'm on itunes sorting holiday books for my ipod when I head off to Namibia in a couple of weeks. 

The  was mad today wasn't it. Went to ikea as well today, just makes me cringe that place. Hit and run for storage jars........why do people have to take their entire extended family there? Right, cooking DH his fave tea (roast lamb with all the trimmings) cos he's been working really hard..........and I want to seduce him! 

Have a lovely weekend everyone. Will do personals next time. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

jambo

i'm sure your hcg levels on test day really depend on when implantation was, i'm sure you levels will shoot up by next week, i told i'm confident for you this time.

well better get back to it, getting ready for my trip to blackpool next week, look forward to catching up later.

p.s got to phone dr ding on monday  hope its some kind of positive news.


donna


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Jambo,
How frustrating. Put your feet up and rest all next week. I am sending your womb and little embie all the positives thoughts in the world and keeping everything crossed. 
Good luck.
Moira xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Jayne, keeping everything crossed for you that things will turn out well, sending masses of          . When I was in last month they told me they were looking for a figure of at least 40 and you've got a 43! Try and take it easy for the next week, keep   hang on in there mini jambo  

How's everyone else doing?

Will post more later as have to go make tea. Wish I was having some of your roast lamb Carol   hope you Dh appreciates it!

Big hugs
Maz x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi gilrs just wanted to check on jayne,

jayne honey sorry they couldnt tell you either way but it sounds really positive honey, i am sure they test to early sometimes with ivf and my levels would only have been so high as i chickened out of testing until i was very late so by the time i went for blood test at hosp i was 5-6 days after implantation probably occured. Its going to be a long wait for you, you think they would have got you back on monday as levels double every day or 2 in early preg  ok positive thoughts, everyone is routing for you and embrie, come on little one hang in there your mummy really wants you  take it easy over next few days get stuart to pamper you, hope it doesnt drag to much    

speak soon,

kirsty[br]: 1/09/06, 21:31lorna yes is a wee boy, typical male making me feel this crap  never mind will be worth it. We saw a pram and nursery furniture we like but going to hold off on buying it as a bit early and also lady in shop says they usually have a sale around christmas so pram may be in it. Thanks for asking, i am sure you will be joining me soon  

donna good luck with calling hospital hope it is good news.

hi to everyone else have to run but will speak soon,

kirsty xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks for all your encouragement.   

From what I can gather on the net, the embryo's implanted but it's either just a slow grower of it's not developing properly so will just have to wait for results next Friday.  

I continue on the THREE WEEK WAIT!   

Hope you all have a great weekend.  

jayne


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh Jayne ... what a stupid result .. inbetween ... I think if I would get that I would go bonkers ... I am a "either or" person really in such things ...  

Sending lots of    . 

I am totally knackered ... had my going away evening yesterday with most of my team mates and had 4 (?) bottles of WKD Cherry ....    - that's twice I had alcohol in 4 weeks so should be used to it but I think my tummy is crying out for something substantial now ... probably go and get a cuppa and a toast in a sec!  

Sorry for being so short lately ladies - and I hope I haven't pushed you pg ladies/new mums to get another thread opened .... so sorry!!!      

Only 1.5 days working left next week ... looking forward to it really ...

  for everyone who is going through a rough patch just now. 

DH has phoned ERI yesterday to find out where we are on the NHS list just now (just so we can keep stats) - they will call us back next week I think .... would be interesting to know.

DH has been also reading the BBC forum about IVF and got totally upset about the stupid comments regarding IVF treatment shouldn't be done through NHS as it's not life threatening ... mmmmh... sounds a bit harsh but a colleague of mine is having a hip replacement next year (at fairly young age - she's end 30s I think) and while that is improving her quality of life it's not life threatening either?! 

Sorry for the vent - I am just so glad that I didn't read the BBC forum ... and I won't do it now!!! 

HUGS to you all!
Kat


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there Kat,

I had a good rant about the BBC thing over on our still ttc thread. I was so angry and upset by it  ! And I thought about hip replacements too, and people getting things like plastic surgery and tattoo removal on the NHS because of psychological distress (fair enough, but in that case so should we get treatment!!) - and George Best getting his liver! It's not that I think that any of these things are necessarily wrong, but if they're all OK then surely IVF treatment must be too?! We pay our taxes too!

I'm SO sick of the negative protrayal in the media and response from the public. I want to find a way to make people understand how awful it all is and that it's NOT just a lifestyle inconvenience, as many of them seem to think it is. Surely people who are parents themselves (and it seems to be mainly them and those that don't want kids anyway) can see it - if their kids are the most important thing in the world to them and they don't want to imagine life without them - surely, _surely_ they can take that empathic step and think what a hole there would be in their lives if they'd never had them. Plus, most of us can't get pg because we DO have some kind of problem which causes us other physical effects besides the infertility. And the psychological effects are huge - the depression and anxiety, the failed marriages - how much does that end up costing! Or are we supposed to just "pull ourselves together", as if it's a flash car or a job promotion we've lost out on and not the single most important and meaningful thing that most people do in their lives.

Ooooh! I need to go and scream and hit something now (promise it won't be dh ).
Love
Jan xx


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

everyone,

I was wondering if i may join you on this thread? Thing is, i am having treatment at ERI too but im having ICSI not IVF.  I know there is an ICSI thread i can post on but i feel more at home on this one as everyone here is seeing the same consultants/nurses etc.

Does that sound daft    and is it ok for me to post here? 

I am on Day 8 of down regging using Burserelin injections and so far not had any side effects   (which i am beginning to worry about as was expecting ALL the side effects!)   Worried i might not be doing injections correctly or that i might have flushed away the Burserelin as been drinking pints and pints of water everyday! 

Anyway, hope everyone is well and hoping you will let me join you.

Take care and


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

HI ERI GIRLS

sorry for not been on a lot sooner to let you know how i got on at the hospital on friday. the scan went ok but i am not growing any follies on my right ovary at all, doctor said there are 7 follies on my left ovary and they will just go woth the left ovary and leave the right ovary alone. the cyst on my right ovary is getting bigger every time i get my scans. doctor said that whatever is on my right ovary looks a bit suspicious and she will check it again on monday? as if i need any more bad news!! 
anyhow i will let you know how i get on on monday.

jayne....lots of     for you, im sure you will be getting your positive result very soon. i was looking for you on friday morning at the hospital, i was there for 8.40 where you in there then? someone calledd jayne did get called but i was not sure if it was you??

lorna.....hope you are feeling a lot better? thanks for all the info about ec i really appreciate it!  

moira.....hope you feel a lot better too?  

kirsty.... great news that your having a  

carol....did you enjoy your lovely dinner that you made dh.....hope you managed to seduce him too??    you go girl!!! i had to laugh when i read you where looking for me, i was doing the same when i was there    i was there at 8.40 when where you there?

donna.... for your phone call with dr ding on monday, hope it's good news?

jan....i totally agree with everything that you have said! i hope you managed to have a good scream about it and get it off your chest!   

advice 2003....  and welcome! we are very happy to have you here with us, it does not matter that you are doing icsi. we are here for you if you ever need anything just give us a shout!! im on the buserelin/menopur at the moment and i have to say that you are so lucky that your not having any side effects....i have had them all and all from day one    starting to get drained now though!
and again it's good to have you here with us!

to anyone else i have missed!

some    for all us ERI girls.

take care! tracey xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Advice 2003 - welcome to our thread - you can stay here even though you have ICSI - most of our BFPs here are from ICSI treatment, so it looks good for you. 

I had some of the side effects when I was down regging, but I read that everyone seems to get different side effects - or none at all. Keeping my fingers crossed for your tx.

Tracey (TJSK) - nothing on right ovary at all? Must be the cyst - hopefully they can drain it soon! I had a cyst on one of my ovaries as well, but it wasn't that big and I had follies growing on both (but my left ovary sits high on top of the womb so they were already calculating that they might not get any follies from there - length of needle and all that). Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! 

Feeling totally shattered - AGAIN! DH, my mum and I went to Subway for lunch and then to the Royal & National Museum. First time ever I saw the Millenium Clock (even in action at 4pm!!!) and then also the roof terrace of the National Museum (GREAT views, ladies!!!). 

Went home and then did cook pumpkin soup and had fresh bread in the bread maker ... YUMMIE!!! Right food in that weather today!!  

HUGS!
Kat


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi kat

yes im thinking along the same lines with it being the cyst, i had op 2 weeks ago to drain it but when they scanned me after 6 days it was back as big as ever. they told me last week that i have one ovary higher than the other so do you think this could also have something to do with the follicles not growing?
im just glad that some are growing on the left. i know this may sound silly but i felt as if my chances had been halfed again when they told me there was none on the right? im not worrying as i know there is absoloutly nothing i can do to change anything?

glad to hear you have had a good day with dh and your mum, i have been in all day lazing around in my pjz....lazy bugger or what!!   

love tracey xx
[br]: 2/09/06, 22:34hi girls me again!!

i have come on as im sooooooooooo MAD!!      i have just had a phone call from my sister telling me that my niece (who im very close too (14) has just been jumped up the town, she was at the underage disco (TOO HOT) over from the omni and 2 girls and 2 boys jumped her while she was walking past them.
my sister has had to take her to the sick kids as they have bit her on the shoulder   im so upset, i feel so sick at the thought of it all!!
my sister said she has cuts/bruises and was covered in blood when she seen her,she also has a large lump on her head. hopsital have gave her tablets to take for 1 week and she has to go to the doctor on monday for a tetnus. 
im trying to stay calm and not get stressed so i thought id come on here for a rant....sorry girls!! 

thanks for listening. tracey xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,

jayne hope you are well and hanging on in there, as if the 2ww doesnt drag enough, still not sure why they cant test you before friday  are you doing pee sticks at home or just going to wait for hosp result? good luck have everything crossed for you still            

kat nice to hear from you again, sorry you are still feeling tired, is that you finished work now then? take care

tracey sorry follies not growing on one side but 7 is still very good, hope the cycst is ok and they can sort you out  sorry about your neice thats terrible, whats the world comming to 

advise 2003 welcome honey, please stay and chat this is a great thread with the best bunch of girls, good luck down regging, i am sure you are doing everything correctly and lots of water is supposed to be good anyway  keep us updated on how your getting on and good luck with baseline scan. 

jan/ kat havent read the bbc thing but agree with everything you are saying makes me sick when you hear some of them going on . Jan how are you honey?

lorna/ donna how are you not long now

maz/ moira hope you are well

yesterday was weird i gave everyone a bit of a fright, one minute i was standing in my garage with scott, my dad and brother deciding where to put up wall for office then my hearing went funny, and eyesight and thats the last i remember, i woke up with the 3 of them carrying me through livingroom door and putting me on sofa and shoving wet teatowel on head and water in hand  was only blacked out for about 30 secs to a min but think they all thought i was dead, i wouldnt let them call doc as felt not bad after it, was prob just low blood pressure or something. Now dh wont let me go anywhere without him and he def wont let me drive, could get annoying  he is going to footie this afternoon so my mum is comming up to babysit me  i suppose i was lucky they were there and caught me before i hit the ground or could have got a sore one, just keep imagining what it looked like, keep laughing and hoping none of the neighbours saw can only have this mental image of the 3 of them    

ok better go take care girls. sorry if i missed anyone.

kirsty xxxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Kirsty, go and see the doctor you daft person  !! It's likely to be nothing, as you say, but for the sake of us worriers on here (and the lot you've got at home  ), go and get it checked out - it could be something really minor that just needs seeing to. At least then dh will give you your freedom again  .
Take care of yourself and the wee guy  .
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hiya

I agree with Jan, Kirsty, you should see the doctoe even if it's just to get the basics (like blood pressure, anaemia and blood sugar) checked out. I've not done any pee tests because they would show positive at 43 but if my levels aren't improving then we're going nowhere.  Am going bananas and like you, wonder why they can't restest sooner.  Stuart thinks they probably don't want to test again too soon as they won't want to give us another inconclusive answer.  

Tracey, I think I arrived at about 8.40am and was taken pretty quickly.  As you know, it was heaving and all the scan rooms were busy so we were taken to the recovery room as we were just getting bloods done.  Sorry i misssed you.  As, I've told you before - I only have one ovary and we've ALWAYS gotten to the end of a cycle with at least one embryo transferred so I'm sure you'll be in with a really sood chance.  

Advice 2003, welcome to the thread.  If you feel comfy here, then here's the place to be.  Kat was mentioning about new threads starting - such as folk still in treatment and others who have been successful.  I think the point is - that this is the place we can be honest and get support so just be wherever feels right.  

I hope everyone else is having a good weekend.  

Jayne


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jayne - Thinking of you, hang in there hon    come on mini Jambo

Advice2003- Quite a few of us have had icsi and hang here as well as the ERI Pregnant Thread, just as there is a ERI TTC thread ( hope to see many of you guys on the Pregnant Thread soon     The Ladies are lovely on all the threads and advice/support is fantastic - I would be lost without FF. Good Luck    

Carol - How did dinner and seduction go??    sounds fun  

Kat -  Your quite a little cook.  Soup and homemade bread does sound yummy   Is your Mum here for a while?  Have a nice time together    WKD's yummy too - I've only tried the blue ones hmmm may have to have a wee slurp of the others.  

Jan - How does it feel to be back @ school - like you've never been away   Did you get on ok with moles and other appointment?   Hope all is well and you can get started with tx.  

Lorna - Have you moved yet? Cant be long now if you haven't.  Ozzie and you start soon I seem to remember - all the best   

Ozzie - Have fun in Blackpool   

Tracey2 - Good luck with next scan - I'm sure youll be fine  

Neave - not heard from you in ages - hope all is well with you.  Ingrossed in the books   

Maz/Moira - How are you?  Moira - Hope you are feeling a bit better   


Hello to everyone else - So many of us now  

Love YodaXXX


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66875.new#new


----------

